# Knitting Resort!!! You know who you are!!!! #10



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I'm not cooking tomorrow. But Friday we are cooking a turkey. Nothing big and fancy. Karen wants me to take her to the store on Friday to hit some sales. I hate Black Friday Shopping!! But you know I will do it. I told her I won't go super early in the morning. I'm not that crazy! door busters don't end until noon, so maybe around 9-10 we will go.
> 
> Hitting the sack early. Goodnight Chicks with Sticks.
> Have a Happy Thanksgiving!!


R u going to the outlets? You r gonna have a problem with parking. Does karen have a handicap sign? That's gonna be the only way you can find parking.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I must smell, I show up and no one is here.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARYROSE! I hope you have had a wonderful day!! Sorry I haven't been around to sing the birthday song to you, but some doggies I know have dressed up to give you a big party!! :-D


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I'm actually glad I don't have to do any of that stuff this year. I guess I just need the break.
> 
> Karen just called, SHE IS HOME!!!
> 
> Also my boss just came in, he gave me a lovely bottle of wine from his winery!! It is really good stuff, I've had it before, and he doesn't sell it. Can't buy it in a store.


Great news, Barbara.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

dissi said:


> Ive bitten the dust! gotta go the docs tommoro, feel like my nose is the drip in your office Barb....drip drip drip! lips are sore, not cracked but sore, head is spinning.....but its not gonna ruin my trip to the german market
> 
> http://www.christmasmarkets.com/UK/birmingham-christmas-market.html
> 
> ...


Wow, the German Market looks like a ton of fun, Dissi. I hope you feel better and can enjoy it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Well, just called said builder...left message he just lost the job. And people complain about being out of work..maybe it is because of no worth ethics! A very angry Bits


Good for you. I love it when you put your foot down! There are others out there who would love to have the work. This turkey doesn't deserve it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Well, my marathon day has finally wound down and I can check in here... Cooking until 10pm! I didn't get to start until 3... and had to stop to put together a lasagne for the boys for dinner tonight. Now I am beat to a pulp. Literally. I made 5 casseroles today: Sweet potato, squash, green bean, brocoli/rice and a pan of dressing. Tomorrow I will put the turkey in the oven (for 5 hours!!) and then make the mashed potatoes and gravy.

Must hit the sack... I hope everyone has a lovely Thanksgiving and don't forget to count your blessings! I hope our paths cross sometime tomorrow...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi all you ladies. thank you for remembering my birthday! for some reason, the "knitting resort" wasn't coming up on my e-mail when someone says something. and it's still not working. i had a nice birthday. some money & my son got me a gift card to go on e-bay.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi sewbiz, wow! looks like you were busy! i was busy too, but not as much as you were. i hope you all have a nice thanksgiving. but then afterwards.... black friday...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I'm finally here and have managed to miss you all.
DD needed me to go to the shop with her to find jewlwery for her formal next week but ended with a different formal dress instead.... Then I was feeling in the zone and found christmas cards and wrapping paper( haven't got anything to wrap yet!!) 
some sad news!! My socks that I lovingly knitted and washed ready for a cold night came out of the drawer tonight as it is quite cool having rained for 3 days straight. The problem is that they drove me mad after about five minutes with an itchy rash around my ankle........I need to find a yarn to knit with instead of the wool nylon blend and find a home for my poor socks so they will be loved.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Glad you had a nice birthday Maryrose.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING CHICKS WITH STICKS!!!

May you be blessed with happiness and health!

Love you all~


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Nina, I'm not going anywhere near Lee Shops! Yes Karen has a handicap plaque. We are only going down town here to the Westfield Shops. She wants to go to Bon-Ton. That's enough for me!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning chicklets...getting ready for my coffee and to making pies. Later. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning my little KP buddies. 

Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours. No matter how bleak it seems in this economy, there is always something we can be thankful for. So it sounds like we have all got little bits of our dinner work done, so put the bird in, have a nice cup of tea, (or whatever you like) and try to relax. By afternoon the guys will be fast asleep or watching football, so grab your needles and KNIT!! Just to join the party I did 7 loaves of quick breads for the community dinner. 2 cranberry nut, 2 applesauce spice, and 3 zucchinni. That should be enough. We are cooking 3 turkeys and all the trimmings. See, I told you there were blessings. There will be lots of happy faces this afternoon. Have a great and blessed day.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving All~~~

Alberta...thanks to you and Nina'S inspiration...Mom has gorged herself on my cranberry bread, lol

(she was also using that nice thick luxerious bathcloth i made her as a dishclothe! gotta laugh or you will cry sometimes)

Hope you all have a great day...off to finish cooking the feast....and yes i've already given her two new cotton ones to replace the other...)

tracy...i wish you had not posted the sock story...i WILL cry if i can't wear these socks i am making....

wait a minute...who am i kidding...the dd has already claimed them, ha ha


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good Morning Ladies!

Happy Thanksgiving to all. There is plenty to be thankful for. I thank all of you for your great friendship and guidance 

Have a blessed day!!! 

Waiting for breakfast then we're off to get the day started out and about. 

HUGS!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning Tania, enjoy your day!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Barb! You too! It's nice to take a break from cooking sometimes. I may have to find another place next year! LOL


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone! Hope you all have a great holiday full of family, friends and love...

I feel much better today. Just put way too much on myself yesterday with the stuff at the gym. The cooking marathon was enough... I told hubby not to ever let me plan that much for one day again. 

When I got home yesterday my older son had already shot a deer... and this morning he and his roommates are out in the woods hunting again. His hometown buddy has arrived and he will stay and hunt and eat with us all day. I am resisting the urge to have a big breakfast waiting for them when they come in from the woods because I will have so much food for them in just a few hours. Breakfast will be light.

Son #2 works at a game preserve, so he has no desire to hunt. He's used to caring for herds of exotic deer so hunting isn't any kind of thrill to him. I don't think he's ever shot a deer in his life, except to put a sick one down. My two sons are as different as night and day, LOL.

Tracy, how sad that you are alergic to the wool. And sock yarn is a very soft wool, too. But at least you know now that you can't wear it. Glad it didn't bother you while knitting with it. I hope one of your daughters can wear the socks. You did such a nice job on them.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Hi Barb! You too! It's nice to take a break from cooking sometimes. I may have to find another place next year! LOL


Come on up! You are always welcome!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I know you are all going about your day, but I really wanted to tell all of you how thankful I am that you all came into my life, even if it is only my cyber life.
You all have been ready to hear all about my "kvetching" complaining with good cheer and even better advice.
I am grateful that you are all in my life! 
So have the very best thanksgiving!

Bonnie, who dresses the deer? I'm with your other son, if I am gonna shoot a deer, it will be with my camera!

Happy thanksgiving, may your thanksgiving be like your meal

Satisfying, tasty, fulfilling, and rich!

Love you guys!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Heu everyone, congratulations on the deer kill, it will mean alot this winter. Nina, Barb, Sewbiz, Tracey, Alberta, Tania, Maryrose and Dissi and Southern hope you all have a most wonderful Thanksgiving with your loved ones, and let us thank each other for having formed this small family. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi butsey, thanks.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi everyone, i hope you all have a nice day. i was busy yesterday, today will be easier. my turkey is done. 12 hrs. in the oven all nite 300 degrees. it's a big one. came out nice and tender. i have some company coming over today. i'm hoping to go to joann fabrics tomorrow & AC moore. i like getting out of the house sometimes. (if i had more money, i'd be out more often). you all take care, God Bless.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

God Bless you too, Maryrose, and I too am very thankful to have found you all as special cyber friends... God bless us, every one!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi sewbiz, i still like the old fashioned christmas movies of scrooge. but i like the one's from the 50's.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Maryrose....I mean really butsey....I know I am alittle overweight, but not really butsey...only kidding I have lots of those typos. Bits


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to all my wonderful friends (or family as my kids call you)

I am thankful for stumbling across this webpage quite by accident and discovering a group of like minded people who share my obsession...

I went to the docs, he didnt give me anything, told me to rest up more and ju8st take cold "stuff" (lemsip's, sudafed that kinda stuff) said if it doesnt get better to go back...I tried, but I came back from the market all worn out and slept for nearly 3 hours...we had such a good time...we went round the market, had breakfast at micky d's (not a usual occurance, but didnt mind this once) we shopped some more, then went to Starbucks(wonderful toffee nut latte, somewhere else we dont usually go) i bought my treats to go in my parcel, which i will lovingly wrap tonite and post tommoro...I hope my partner will love what I have bought, I certainly had fun finding the bits!

Once again, thank you for being my family  have a great day and a wonderful night, and dont spend too much in those sales tommoro xxxx

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

dissi said:


> i bought my treats to go in my parcel, which i will lovingly wrap tonite and post tommoro...I hope my partner will love what I have bought, I certainly had fun finding the bits!


I'm sure she will love everything you send... ;-) ;-) ;-) 
Now everyone is wishing they were your partner, after seeing the German Christmas Market!

Hope you rest up and recover quick.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, sorry! i didn't realized what i typed!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

That's ok, I nearly fell off my chair laughing. Maryrose have a lovely thanksgiving. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am trying to decide who Thanksgiving is for. As far as women are concerned , we worked our fannies off shopping for this day. Then we have cooked till we drop. Then we get out the good dinnerware and set the table, serve the dinner, then we clear up the dinner and put away all of the leftover food. So who got the treat today? Think about it. Bits


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, i know, we work hard cooking, & it gets eaten quickly.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I am trying to decide who Thanksgiving is for. As far as women are concerned , we worked our fannies off shopping for this day. Then we have cooked till we drop. Then we get out the good dinnerware and set the table, serve the dinner, then we clear up the dinner and put away all of the leftover food. So who got the treat today? Think about it. Bits


U r so right! I think that every f'in year!

But every holiday is like that. I believe its all our fault! We women, started it all those years ago, as soon as we started to plant! Once men stopped hunting! And the dumb pilgrims came over with all the upstairs downstairs mentality where women did the druggery work! Sorry dissi its all your fault! Why do you think Tracy's ancestors left England, too!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

The whole thing that I don't get is why the guys are sitting on their fannies, drinking beer, iced tea, coffee, or whatever, watching football, sitting around frying a turkey outside, going fishing, etc, while we are here cooking? The only problem is this happens at Thanksgiving, Christmas, easter, memorial day, 4th of july, we only get mother's day. Something is wrong. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I know what it is...we get the treat of all of our kids coming to see us. Wow.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, everyone! Hope you all have a great holiday full of family, friends and love...
> 
> I feel much better today. Just put way too much on myself yesterday with the stuff at the gym. The cooking marathon was enough... I told hubby not to ever let me plan that much for one day again.
> 
> ...


Don't worry DD #1 has already claimed them as we as the last pair that were a little to short for me and she is requesting more!!!

Morning all! Happy Thanksgiving to you all.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > I am trying to decide who Thanksgiving is for. As far as women are concerned , we worked our fannies off shopping for this day. Then we have cooked till we drop. Then we get out the good dinnerware and set the table, serve the dinner, then we clear up the dinner and put away all of the leftover food. So who got the treat today? Think about it. Bits
> ...


HAHAHAHAH This cracked me up , I decided long ago I need a wife then I could come home from work to a clean house,cooked meal and relax.....


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Have you ever noticed that evryone else in the family thinks of just what the need to do but we think about what everyone does and co ordinate it all so it all runs smoothly. I should be on a managers wage...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Well Ladies I am off to work now and I am very Thankful for each and every one of you!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I am trying to decide who Thanksgiving is for. As far as women are concerned , we worked our fannies off shopping for this day. Then we have cooked till we drop. Then we get out the good dinnerware and set the table, serve the dinner, then we clear up the dinner and put away all of the leftover food. So who got the treat today? Think about it. Bits


My menfolk would be just as happy eating half as many dishes, or just regular daily food... It's ME who wants to cook every Thanksgiving dish I can possibly think of.

I think we knock ourselves out because we know we can make a fantastic holiday meal if we want to, so we do! My daughter is the same way... She cooks TG dinner for friends in England and they LOVE it. She called today and we talked until the phone batteries went dead-- on all three phones! I told her I barely had the mental capacity to do this huge meal with all the different dishes, and didn't know how many years more I'd be able to pull it off. Then we realized that in future years I'd have her and her family, plus daughters-in-law coming with my sons and grandkids (hopefully!), and all bringing some of the food. It won't always be _all on me..._


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Wouldn't that be nice.. next year I hope to be in Florida and then my DIL will be all over the food.. She loves it.. actually this year, they had a contest.. my son rotisseried on the bird on the grill, and my DIL baked the bird.. no idea yet who won!.. but at least come next year, I won't be alone in the making of thanksgiving.. thankful for that!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I agree with you Sewbiz, I just want to know where the menfolk are? Maybe if they helped more it might make a difference....maybe...no...that means they are in my kitchen...I take it back. No help...stay out of the way. Go fishing. Bits...Love you all to pieces.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, Knitting you will have a ball!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Look what flew over as we were leaving my parents today


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, I have to agree the Holidays are not always for the women folk. I did enjoy today, no cooking, no clean up, just sat back had a glass of wine (yup, me!) and then dinner, it was wonderful, and then some tea. But tomorrow, I'm cooking a small turkey. I like the food! Not getting crazy though. Just turkey, gravy, stuffing, and some squash and rolls. Cranberry sauce. That's it. Pumpkin pie for dessert. Mike makes them, he made two, one we took to the dinner today. One for tomorrow!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I had some foods I've never had before. French meat pie, homemade gnocci, homemade sweet bread rolls, everything was so good.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok chicks with sticks, i hope everyone totally enjoyed their day. 
I'm gonna knit a bit, then maybe a quick nap. Karen wants to go to the shops downtown tonight at midnight!!! OMG


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi barbara ann, i'm glad you had a nice thanksgiving. i will have leftovers tomorrow.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

So we stopped in Florence ms on the way home... Dh bought a hay rake, a hay baler , & a bush hog ..... Since I can't yell any where else ( close your ears) 

AAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> ok chicks with sticks, i hope everyone totally enjoyed their day.
> I'm gonna knit a bit, then maybe a quick nap. Karen wants to go to the shops downtown tonight at midnight!!! OMG


Hi Barb, glad you had a good day... Wow. Karen is feeling much better, isn't she?! :-D


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hi Maryrose, how did all your food turn out?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi sewbiz, very good. i'm stuffed.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi guys... just checking in... 

The food was good.. so many leftovers!!!! 

As we sat around talking, I took out my knitting.. and the 11 year old girl.. was looking so I asked her.. would you like to learn.. so for the past hour I have been teaching... So cool to see a kid catch on!!!!

she learned Cast On and now she is knitting!!!!

Hopefully at the end of the weekend she will be able to knit a garter sts scarf!!!

Supposedly her grandmother knits.. so now she will have a surprise for her!!

Not a waste of a weekend..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

see there had to be a silver linning to the family turning up for thanksgiving.
Glad you had a good day!
Sounds like everyone is full and asleep.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thought I would share this photo of how my cat Sassy has taken to sleeping lately.
Also a little decoration that I made tonight for my christmas tree.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Another little project!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > ok chicks with sticks, i hope everyone totally enjoyed their day.
> ...


Karen is doing very much better. She was laughing and in very good spirits last night. She had a blast zooming around the stores in her chair. I picked up a few things, but Karen, holy moly, she put a small fortune on my credit card!!! But she will give me the cash on Monday, I told her that was the only way I would use my card. We are good.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tracy, I love the tiny mittens!! They will be adorable on the tree. So very cute!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

While I was in the store last night, I missed a call from my step daughter Nicole. She was on the turnpike heading home late and hit a dead moose in the middle of the road. She said she swerved too late. Anyway, lots of damage to the car. Probably totaled. BUT, Thank God, she is fine. No injuries at all. Just really shaken and very upset. She's trying to get her teaching degree, so she is student teaching (no pay) for this school year and working part time. She does not have the money to fix the car, which won't be worth it, its an old car, or to purchase another. Mike and I will help her out with that. She's a good kid and works and trys really hard. Very appreciative when you do something for her. So I don't mind.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

It sounds like all my precious friends here had a wonderful, busy day and had lots to eat. Since I didn't cook, I have no leftovers. Sad face here. But I had a great day too. By 10:30 I was at our Moose Lodge with Don's (the 2nd love of my life) family. I had more hugs than I have had in years. Every year for 20 or 30 years they have this wonderful get together for the community and serve Tom and Jerry's on TG day. 
Then I went to the nursing home to pick up my very dear friend Marie and took her to our community Thanksgiving dinner. My, there was sure a lot of food. We played games and wrote what we were thankful for. And ate, and ate, and ate!!!
Here I have to write an aside. When I picked Marie up I had the staff change her and dress her to get her ready. WELL!! She had no shoes, a rather soiled pair of slacks, and a little thin coat. I was so upset. I plan to have a very stern talk with administration. If she needed shoes I would have gotten her some. She is wheelchair bound, but since I am not strong enough to get the chair in my car she had to use a walker. Oh, you guys don't need to hear my rant. Suffice it to say she had a good time just being out for a bit. Took her back to the nursing home. I am sure she was exhausted. I was!!
Then off to my sons for pie and coffee. I got to hold the beautiful new GGS. After a nice visit there I went to my Granddaughter's for more coffee and pie. Any of you remember the I Love Lucy episode where every place they visited she had to eat something. That is how I felt.
All in all a pretty good day, but I have no leftovers.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello Barb. Hope all is well now that it is quieter at your house. Is it going to be a good day for you? Here,
I plan to mail out my swap package today, then maybe clean up the "after baking" kitchen. Actually just lolling around. More on my new sock of course.
Tracy, the tiny projects are so cute. Just in time for your tree. Did you simply make up the pattern or find it somewhere?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all, my day is just beginning...getting ready to give the turkeys a bath and put back in fridge. Then more sausage biscuits to make and cookies. 3 families coming today and 1 more tomorrow...we will have bodies all over the place17 people sleeping in this hous with i dog and 1 cat. Busy next two days. If I survive..I will hollar. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bits, it will be over before you know it. I hope you find time to enjoy our family!

Mike went out to Southbridge to pick up Nicole, take her to her apartment to get some stuff and bring her here for the weekend. Maybe tomorrow we will go out looking for a car for her. Will see.

In the meantime, I'm running to WEBS. Yay! I want to check out "grandpa's garage sale" items and clearance stuff. Then I will be home getting my turkey ready. Not much else on my schedule for today, other than knitting and being lazy!

Hugs and enjoy your day!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> As we sat around talking, I took out my knitting.. and the 11 year old girl.. was looking so I asked her.. would you like to learn.. so for the past hour I have been teaching... So cool to see a kid catch on!!!!
> 
> she learned Cast On and now she is knitting!!!!
> 
> ...


Good morning... glad to see I'm not the only one NOT AT SALES.

Nina, how great you took the time to teach the little girl to knit. You gave her a great gift.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Another little project!


My old cat does that too... sleeps with his head bent under. So weird! How can that be comfortable?

Love your minis, Tracy! Great Christmas ornaments...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barb, thank goodness Nicole is okay. If the moose was dead in the road, that means someone else must have hit it first? I don't understand why somebody wouldn't have called law enforcement and had it removed. Didn't even know there were moose in MA! While I was living there (the 60's-70's) all the moose were up in Maine and Canada... Good thing she saw it and swerved and didn't hit head on. Poor kid.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Good luck, Bitsey. Ours is winding down but yours is just beginning... Just enjoy and don't kill yourself. Enlist help. Hope we hear from you when you need a breather...

Our houseguests have actually been a pleasure. It's been fun having them. Now I need to plan what to feed everyone for the rest of the weekend! We'll probably eat through our leftovers today.

Alberta, it's a shame you didn't get to take some of the food home with you, after the dinner. :-(


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> In the meantime, I'm running to WEBS. Yay! I want to check out "grandpa's garage sale" items and clearance stuff. Then I will be home getting my turkey ready. Not much else on my schedule for today, other than knitting and being lazy!
> 
> Hugs and enjoy your day!


JEALOUS! I wish I could go to WEBS. Meet you there? (I wish!!)


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Taking a short break...turkeys are brining, another batch of sausage biscuits in the oven, and made my jalopeno(whatever) dip. so fattening ,so good. Ok, off to do another job.

Boy I wish I were in WEBS too! I wish I was sitting and knitting...I think that last sock is never going to get finished. I am taking monday off and tuesday cut out last tote and I know I still owe you all a pic. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hi ladies...

had a great holiday at my parents...mother was on the part of her med routine where she was full of energy, so she kept kicking me out of the kitchen...as i have learned to just roll with it (the meds mess with her hormone levels, lol)...i sat and knit waiting to be allowed to do anything else...

finished 3 moebius scarves...it was like the loaves and fishes or santa's magic bag...the yarn just kept coming out of the skiens...i will have enough yet to make some flowers i think...

as we were leaving we got a very unexpected treat...something you never see in out neck of the woods...





we made it home safe even after my dh's very expensive stop in florence...(still adjusting to that)

and i decided to sleep in and let everyone else fight over the deals of black friday


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

but i have got to learn to do a guage...the first moebius was too big...(mom loved it tho)

the second was too small (sil will prob'ly get that one)

finally, i got it right (that one is mine!)


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi trasara, cute kitty! those are nice ornaments that you made. they will look nice on your tree. i'll show my tree when we get it up. i won't have any knitted things on it though. just your basic tree with lots of lights. (i love looking at christmas lights).


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello all. No rants this time. I am so excited. I found a LYS about half hour from here. The ad says "let us teach you to knit". So I am going to run up there some time today. I know the yarn in these little stores has to be more expensive, but looking is free. And I imagine it like Blossom Street. (Debbie McComber) Other than that I got all my ranting done. I am sorry I laid it all out here. BUT I have noone else who will listen. TYVM!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, looks like you will be "super" busy. my dinner came out good. but just one plate i was stuffed.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Have gone all the way back to 890 and can't find out about Nicole and the moose. Can someone fill me in? I am certainly glad she is alright. Good luck finding a car. Might find some Black Friday deals tho.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello Maryrose. What do you have planned for the weekend? Hope you had a wonderful day yesterday.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Hello all. No rants this time. I am so excited. I found a LYS about half hour from here. The ad says "let us teach you to knit". So I am going to run up there some time today. I know the yarn in these little stores has to be more expensive, but looking is free. And I imagine it like Blossom Street. (Debbie McComber) Other than that I got all my ranting done. I am sorry I laid it all out here. BUT I have noone else who will listen. TYVM!!


I completely understand where you are coming from...I worked over a decade in nursing home and rehab hospitals...so I will offer some advice...which you are free to ignore if I am overstepping...

1. Always buy machine washable clothing for loved ones in SNF's (skilled nursing facility)
2. Monograme or sew labels in items so they will not get claimed by others (mix up in laundry, or a closet shopping roommate)
3. Be aware of limited closet space. Some facilities ask the family to rotate out seasonal clothing due to small closet space...and sometimes the family does not remember to do so when the seasons change...so you need to call ahead and make sure she has appropriate clothes..
4. If she is in a wheelchair, but she will use walker with you....Make sure she has something appropriate, as most of her clothes may be specially made for wheelchair or bed wear only (fasten in the back for easier donning/access for medical care)...

I am so glad you were able to honor your friend for the holiday by giving her a trip out. You were such an angel to her! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello OSG, I need to learn to do a guage also. And I need to regulate my tension. I think I am a loose knitter sometimes, and a tight knitter other times. Makes my projects a bit off sometimes.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Hello OSG, I need to learn to do a guage also. And I need to regulate my tension. I think I am a loose knitter sometimes, and a tight knitter other times. Makes my projects a bit off sometimes.


my arthritis does that to me...i can start a project one day with one set of measurements...and pick it up the next and notice a difference


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi alberta, i'm just going to joann's later to spend my 50% off coupon. and visit one of my friends for a hour later. my dinner came out nice. one plate and i was stuffed. i guess all those starches together fill us faster. i'm okay now just had a slice of toast and cup of coffee for breakfast. we'll have leftovers for supper. my sister-in-law & my son's girlfriend were over. they took a nice plate home. my husband's sister bought the turkey,i bought everything else. we're going to have ham for christmas. (they're already tired of turkey).


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

its so frustrating...i am only 41...hate to think what i will be like in a decade!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

....maryrose...we always say that too....and then by Christmas, we are fighting over the first drumstick,lol


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> While I was in the store last night, I missed a call from my step daughter Nicole. She was on the turnpike heading home late and hit a dead moose in the middle of the road. She said she swerved too late. Anyway, lots of damage to the car. Probably totaled. BUT, Thank God, she is fine. No injuries at all. Just really shaken and very upset. She's trying to get her teaching degree, so she is student teaching (no pay) for this school year and working part time. She does not have the money to fix the car, which won't be worth it, its an old car, or to purchase another. Mike and I will help her out with that. She's a good kid and works and trys really hard. Very appreciative when you do something for her. So I don't mind.


here it is...thank goodness she is okay


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the advice which is always taken to heart. About my ffriend, she is always asking me to find her a little efficiency so she can get out of the home. She is 90% blind, and no longer could take meds etc. My heart breaks for her. This is the SNF where I go to read every week. Mainly just to check on her. My apartment is only big enough for me, so I can't take her in with me. Besides I nursed 2 wonderful men and lost them. Could not go through that again. Right now I am enjoying being able to do what I want, when I want.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't know how i missed that. What a scare for Nicole, and Barb and Mike. Thanks for sending it.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

we did have an upsetting piece of news yesterday...

a friend's daughter was attacked by the family dog, a lab...

she will be okay...facing a lot of plastic surgury

the father had to beat the dog off with a chair...they have the dog qaurantined because there have been 8 cases of rabies in the countly where they live

the little girl has to take the shots (i think 20 in all)

was a loving dog that has been a family member for several years...so sad for them

i post just as a reminder to keep your pets shots up to date


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Thanks for the advice which is always taken to heart. About my ffriend, she is always asking me to find her a little efficiency so she can get out of the home. She is 90% blind, and no longer could take meds etc. My heart breaks for her. This is the SNF where I go to read every week. Mainly just to check on her. My apartment is only big enough for me, so I can't take her in with me. Besides I nursed 2 wonderful men and lost them. Could not go through that again. Right now I am enjoying being able to do what I want, when I want.


I think you are very wise to understand your limits and hers...your visits will help her adjust...and bless you too, i think


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

my goodness at the typos i am making...can tell i overdid the knitting yesterday, lol


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

so a friend sent me a photo of our nearest walmart...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I wouldn't face that if they were giving stuff away.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I am so sorry to hear that. How old is the girl? My son was bitten by a dog when he was a toddler. It bit his bottom. REquired lots of stitches. But he didn't have to have the shots. They are supposed to be so painful....



onesoutherngal said:


> we did have an upsetting piece of news yesterday...
> 
> a friend's daughter was attacked by the family dog, a lab...
> 
> ...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

sorry was looking at a pattern..

she is lower elementary...8 i think...

she was bitten in the mouth, face, arm, and back...she is a very lucky little girl, because it barely missed her eye and the main nerves leading to that eye from the cheekbone...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

apparantly, by the time they will have definative results from the samples from the dog...it will be too late to start the shots???

not real clear on that...anyway they have to do the shots, poor thing


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I wouldn't face that if they were giving stuff away.


me either...or the traffic...we passed two walmarts on the drive back...both of them had overflowing parking lots, and people were parking across the road and walking .... then you are going to have to carry all your purchases back!! no thank you...the savings are not THAT good


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

hi, just checking in; they think i am getting dressed... 

going out to michael's to let her pick her first scarf yarn and needles! We are getting a new recruit!! 

Haven't had a chance to read everyones posts, till later..

so i wish you all a great weekend..


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Yay...Im buying dd#1 some bamboo needles and some yarn with a bag for christmas, shes tried herself, can cast on, knit and purl, so want to get her following patterns... then next year when her aunt needs 6 boleros, she can help lol...

great news on another generation


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barb, thank goodness Nicole is okay. If the moose was dead in the road, that means someone else must have hit it first? I don't understand why somebody wouldn't have called law enforcement and had it removed. Didn't even know there were moose in MA! While I was living there (the 60's-70's) all the moose were up in Maine and Canada... Good thing she saw it and swerved and didn't hit head on. Poor kid.


Yes, Nicole is fine, Thank God. She and Mike are out now looking at used cars. Apparently she was the second car to hit the moose, after her 3 more did. Yes, MA has moose.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I hope everyone is enjoying their day. Time for tea and knitting. I got some great yarn at Webs


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Everyone! 

I'm so happy to hear everyone is grateful for Thanksgiving.  Grateful isn't strong enough for the sentiments I have towards you all 

Barbara, I'm glad Nicole is ok. Give her a big hug for me!! Glad she was able to come away ok. 

Hugs n Kissies for everyone!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

love to hear about new knitters: )

and am impressed that you have the patience to teach

that is a gift too, in my book

barb...is she sore today? hitting a moose (even a dead one) had to have been a hard impact!

just frogged the scarlet shawl...just didnt like the way it draped...going to search my patterns and start over


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Nicole is in good shape as far as the accident goes. Her left elbow is sore, bruised so she must have wacked it during the impact. Her seat belt and air bags did their job.

I too am frogging a project. The entralec shawl I started. I don't like the light pastels. It's baby yarn (caron simply soft) but too soft looking for this pattern or me in my opinion. I picked up some Noro at Webs. Bold colors. Cotton, silk, and wool blend. Let's see how this looks.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

okay....i just had to show you my high tech, very expensive winder...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

and the new knitting chair my dh bought me....and my ds finally put together....


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Hello all. No rants this time. I am so excited. I found a LYS about half hour from here. The ad says "let us teach you to knit".  So I am going to run up there some time today. I know the yarn in these little stores has to be more expensive, but looking is free. And I imagine it like Blossom Street. (Debbie McComber) Other than that I got all my ranting done. I am sorry I laid it all out here. BUT I have noone else who will listen. TYVM!!


we will always listen Alberta! Hope you enjoy you visit to the lys, I sometimes go and just look or buy one ball or some buttons don't feel you have to spend up to go there. The miniture pattens I found free online o would like the links just let me know.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Tracy, I went one time and bought one ball. Ir was nearly 20.00. I nearly fainted. I aqm sure it was excellent yarn. Just not in my budget. Had to eat very light that month.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Barb, thank goodness Nicole is okay. If the moose was dead in the road, that means someone else must have hit it first? I don't understand why somebody wouldn't have called law enforcement and had it removed. Didn't even know there were moose in MA! While I was living there (the 60's-70's) all the moose were up in Maine and Canada... Good thing she saw it and swerved and didn't hit head on. Poor kid.
> ...


Wow a moose they are huge! so glad she is ok. Kangaroos can bound out of the trees here and do quite alot of damage..


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

check out this video....

i guess the moral of this story is...if you are going to fight over a two dollar waffle iron...make sure your britches fit....

and the truth is....NO ONE wants a waffle iron for Christmas!

http://www.twitvid.com/QM7T7


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Nicole is in good shape as far as the accident goes. Her left elbow is sore, bruised so she must have wacked it during the impact. Her seat belt and air bags did their job.
> 
> I too am frogging a project. The entralec shawl I started. I don't like the light pastels. It's baby yarn (caron simply soft) but too soft looking for this pattern or me in my opinion. I picked up some Noro at Webs. Bold colors. Cotton, silk, and wool blend. Let's see how this looks.


That sounds lovely I have 2 balls of Noro sitting in my knitting basket waiting to become something mine is called Chirimen I have used it before its lvely ond soft although the knotted joins drive me nuts.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i love noro yarns...wish my yarn budget would allow more...or that my lys would offer more sales


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Tracy, I went one time and bought one ball. Ir was nearly 20.00. I nearly fainted. I aqm sure it was excellent yarn. Just not in my budget. Had to eat very light that month.


Sometimes I also just look through the patterns to get ideas. The ladies are very nice and helpful.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> i love noro yarns...wish my yarn budget would allow more...or that my lys would offer more sales


I must admit they were a bit of a splurge but also the reason I only bought 2...
Morning all I have caught up with all your posts now! Sounds like everyone enjoyed Thanksgiving. Just think 4 weeks and you get to do it all again for Christmas I havent even thought about gift shopping yet. I did get wrapping paper and cards the other day. It has been pouring down with rain here since Monday night and is dark and gloomy here at 9.30am so I am thinking I will get stuck into cleaning the house and get Hubby to get the Christmas things out of the roof. With DD#2's formal next week,rehersals for her flute exam and a graduation cake and party for the 5 year olds at work going to school next year it is going to be hectic week. Not to mention helping to arrange prizes for a trivia night next weekend.
It looks like the Silly season as we call it has begun.....


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

oh, i like that, "Silly Season"...

enjoy it tho tracy...it is flying by so quickly


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I know I moan but I love every minute or I wouldn't do it!!!! Sometimes just get a bit overwhelmed and need to take a few breaths and get on with it...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

trasara said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Nicole is in good shape as far as the accident goes. Her left elbow is sore, bruised so she must have wacked it during the impact. Her seat belt and air bags did their job.
> ...


It's the same yarn. Chirimen. I have 10 balls!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> i love noro yarns...wish my yarn budget would allow more...or that my lys would offer more sales


This was really cheap! Only $3.99 per ball. Which is why I when to Webs today because they put a bunch of yarns in their "Grandpa's Garage Sale" for very cheap. I got two bags (10 balls each) of two other kinds of yarn as well. Also some more bamboo dpns because I'm afraid I'm gonna snap my size 0! So I got a backup set. Oh and two hanks of valley yarn sock yarn. Nice and soft.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > i love noro yarns...wish my yarn budget would allow more...or that my lys would offer more sales
> ...


thats a good day

:thumbup:


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > i love noro yarns...wish my yarn budget would allow more...or that my lys would offer more sales
> ...


Wow that was cheap I paid $14.99 a ball. Only the lys has it our other craft/ homeware stores only have one or two brands that are made in Turkey


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > onesoutherngal said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Everyone is still busy with family. The Resort is quiet. Leftover turkey naps for all!

Goodnight Chicks with Sticks. Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i hope all of you had a nice day. i had some small things to do. now i'm really tired of the thanksgiving dinner. i'm making something else tomorrow.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I am spring cleaning ready to put up chrissie decs got my new Micheal Buble christmas album blaring and DD helping me.
Fruit soaking for my cakes and even having a roast turkey dinner and making pumpkin pie ....Its all I have wanted to eat since you all started talking Thanksgiving and I am getting myself in the Christmas spirit.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

day one....

definately a workout for this out of shape bod...think my ds tightened the tension too tight..else the one at the gym is really worn out!

nina...my take on the poncho : )


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

and i definately have got to double all my needles...everytime i start a new project, i have the wrong shade!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Burn some calories for me too Osg...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi onesoutherngal, i that your exercise bike? i used to have one.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

oh tracy....you are not going to believe this..neither is bits...got the tree up and fluffed..but have to wait to trim it because i will have to paint living room next weekend...

dh put a much needed new couch on layaway that does NOT match the current walls...he wants in home by christmas...

and i know him well enough to know that once it is in...he will NEVER agree to help me paint...grrrrrr

this man is driving me battie right now


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi onesoutherngal, i that your exercise bike? i used to have one.


yep, my new knitting chair....

doctor orders to get back to moving asap


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

.....been so lonely today....

next week i will go back to work, and you all will be chatting away: ( 

(really pitiful sigh and puppy dog eyes here)

what on earth will it be like when barb and nina leave us...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi onesoutherngal, i need to get more in shape too. good thing i have some stairs to go up. my right hip has severe tendonitus (cond. from birth) that i formed when i was 36 yrs. old. i could still walk, (but not far), however,riding bikes hurts my hip. i can't excercise in the water either. i tried it in physical therapy & i was very sore from that too. i was supposed to do 100 leg lifts in the water. i got sore & dizzy from my pain. so i quit the therapy. i'm not in very bad pain now. i watch what i can do. if i can walk a little down the road. but not every day. so i'm counting my blessings. it could always be worse.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I need to do some more exercise even though I am my feet all day at work then again when i get home it doesn't seem to help Since my op last year everything is heading south...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

for me the bike is about the only thing i can do...other than swimming....don't think i should try knitting and swimming tho,,,

maybe we will leave that to barb or nina, lol

(all wt bearing activities are really hard...tons of specialists, and no relief, grrrr)


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, well i'm going to start watching my weight. i'm not real thin. but i do know how to cook light. i'll keep my hands busy with knitting/crocheting.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i walk a lot at work thru out the day...but can't do it for exercise...miss it too

do any of you notice that you have bigger muscles in your neck, shoulders, or upper arm on one side versus the other?

i will get knots after knitting a lot in couple of days straight


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi, well i'm going to start watching my weight. i'm not real thin. but i do know how to cook light. i'll keep my hands busy with knitting/crocheting.


i try...but am more worried about the amount of time i spend sitting...it was getting to be entirely too much to be healthy...we will see if my new chair helps

:roll:


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

well you have a nice evening onesoutherngal. i'm going to relax.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

You too mr...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

We finished off the last of the leftovers tonight! The boys went fishing today and caught a bunch of fish, so tomorrow we will fry fish and hushpuppies for dinner... So glad to be done with the turkey dinner, tho I enjoyed it.

While the rest of the world shopped, hubby and I slept in and then went to the gym. We weight trained and then I did my 20 mins on the stairmaster. That thing is a beast. Burned a bunch of calories, then came home and walked the dog out in the woods. I think I evened out what I've been eating!

Only one more day and then all these guys will be heading back to school. It will seem so lonely and quiet around here... Sophie has been spoiled rotten by all the attention she has been getting. She sure will miss the boys, too.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

just put the button on my version of the afraid of committment scarf....


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

may keep this one for myself


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

fish and hushpuppies....yummy!

i know the boys have enjoyed being there: )


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi onesoutherngal, very nice knitting! i like the colors.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

thanks maryrose...

both buttons came as extras on some clothing i bought...

had the yarn...soooo....


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi sewbiz, i guess most of us are glad thanksgiving dinner is done. i enjoyed it too, but tomorrow it's time for something else, light to eat.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i am waiting up on the dh...cows got out,so he is fixing fences...

funny how animals always know when it's a holiday or a day off


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Guys, so I snuck off and left Kal entertaining them in the dining room... I had enough.. God that woman can talk.. doesn't stop and it's all about her!!! UGH..

Anyway, something interesting happened today.. She (the wife) is an avid scrapebooker (I still can figure out what's special about sticking stickers on paper!) so I took her to a scrapbooking store where she must have spent at least 1.5 hour in there.. but while I was there I started a conversation with this very classy looking older woman.. and after a couple of minutes found out that we were both knitters.. she said that she got into scrapebooking so now she spends alot of time with that.. SO I asked her.. but what about your stash... she said.. well I spend over 25 years knitting for Nordstrom and she has 7 huge tubs of exclusive yarns... and she has to get rid of them... HA HA I thought... ... More for me!!!! So I said... I would love to have them... She asked for my name and number and hopefully she will call.. I hope she doesn't get "buyer's remorse" and decide not to get rid of it... 
I would love to browse her stash!!!

Anyway, looks like everyones life is moving along one way or another.. Thanksgiving is over.. I have tons of food... I will be packing up leftovers for them to take home on Sunday whether they like it or not.. 

Oh and I took the kid to buy her first set of needles and 2 skeins of yarn..She picked it out.. I only told her they should be smooth and not too dark so she picked a variegated white bright pink and tan... Interesting choice... Hopefully she will remember what to do once she is home..and the next generation is born!!!!

I have about 15 pages to go thru.. sometime tomorrow, I hope..

Be well!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

lol...most of it was my prattle nina...i was bored today


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like Christmas came early for you... with the exercise bike.. I love the little scarf.. or whatever you call it.. I did exactly the same thing.. and that's the brioche sts.. right??? I did the same.. and did the same thing with the button so that the friend I sent it to could move it around the way she wants...Thought it was great.. and so easy and quick...You knit beautifully... 
Still have tons of pages to go!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Looks like Christmas came early for you... with the exercise bike.. I love the little scarf.. or whatever you call it.. I did exactly the same thing.. and that's the brioche sts.. right??? I did the same.. and did the same thing with the button so that the friend I sent it to could move it around the way she wants...Thought it was great.. and so easy and quick...You knit beautifully...
> Still have tons of pages to go!!!


no...that's just my twisted stitches...funny how you all see right away they are different...i don't even notice, lol

(which means i am not ready to unlearn how to knit)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I knit funny also.. But I think that when I purl I make the sts straight again..

I knit in the back of the sts and purl in the front.. I taught myself the continental way because when I want to do a simple lace pattern and I do it my way I don't get the twist in the YOs... (if you know what I mean??) I end up with ladders and not the nice lacy sts.. so if I knit Continental then it comes out right.. so I started to do that...

The neck scarf I made was also a variation of stockinette.. have a pix somewhere... I believe I posted it earlier..

I am exhausted..not used to entertaining a bunch of kids... ugh.. only kids I want to entertain are my future grandbabies!!!!

So good night ladies!!!! Sweet dreams...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

nite nina...i am still waiting on the dh :? :?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

What is a hushpuppy?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

trasara said:


> What is a hushpuppy?


hush puppies are small cornmeal batter balls that are dropped by spoonfuls into the hot grease and fried...

most are seasoned with chopped green onions..although some will add jalapeno or corn kernals....and sometimes just plain

the story goes, that in the old south, the kitchen was a separate building from the main house...as a safety measure to protect the plantation house from fire...

the slaves would carry the meal to the table in the main house dining room

the slave children would escort them, tossing out the corn meal bits to the dogs, saying "hush puppy, hush puppy"

idk about that....but i know they are right tasty treats and perfect with fried catfish


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

ok.... it is almost midnite and no dh...getting ready to worry as we are supposed to be going to a hog show tomorrow and have to leave very early...

i am not worried that he is not where he is supposed to be, because he smelled to high heaven from getting the pigs ready when he left (phewie!!!)

problem is....i have no idea where to go looking for him...grrrr


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Good luck finding him. Thanks for the info on hushpuppys I thought maybe they were frankfurts...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

lol...

finally got him to answer his phone...still waiting up tho


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

thing is...i went to college and married a college man because i did not want to be a farmers wife...

and here i am


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi Nina, sorry I missed a page and only just noticed you had popped in. Hope the weekend doesn't drag out too much for you.Night all!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I have just had my dinner we had turkey, Roast potatoes, Roast sweet potato(Kumera)and roast pumpkin with Broccoli, carrots and gravy....Yum and pumpkin pie and jam tarts are just out of the oven ( jam tarts are already eaten I should say... They get eaten as soon as they are cool enough not to cause 3rd degree burns.) Now I have my christmas fruit cakes underway the fruit has been soaking in brandy all day.
I must say it is smelling pretty good here at the moment.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Yummy Tracy.... I love fruit tarts/pies of any kind


Well we got to bed at 3:30am. And had to get up at 4:30am...

Sure hope we do well and earn some feed money today after all this

Wish us luck....& pray the repairs in the fence keep those cows in tonight!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I was just about to ask did you get any sleep at all?

Hope your cows stay put for the night! Good luck.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks Tracy...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Tracy .... Can you share your jam tart recipe?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I just make a sweet short crust pastry, cut rounds to push into little tart tins and whack a spoonful of whatever jam or Lemon curd I have in the fridge and bake for about 20 min. If you want a pastry recipe just let me know. I usually use home made lemon curd, but as it is rare I have made jam I use any flavour I happen to have from the supermarket. Do you make fruit mince tarts at Christmas in the US? I make lots of those.( I don't like them but lots of my friends do I mostly make them as it is a tradition Mum always made them so it reminds me of her, then I give them away.)


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I am not sure what they are... Here in the deep south we usually make more fruit cobblers than fruit pies...& the definition of cobbler changes from cook to cook...

I make a mean blackberry cobbler with a bottom crust.. Dumplings .... And a top crust....deep dish style

But my peach cobbler is more cakelike, lol

Two different family recipes, lol


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I love lemon curd... Never made it, but I think I saved a copy of dave's from the tea party a while back


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> .....been so lonely today....
> 
> next week i will go back to work, and you all will be chatting away: (
> 
> ...


Barb is not leaving you! Barb is taking the Resort with her!! My laptop is going, and wifi is mandatory!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Yay!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok...now that everyone is coming back... I have a serious question 


Has anyone tried the soda making machines that they are advertising so much this season?

My dh and brother are both hinting for one


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Ok...now that everyone is coming back... I have a serious question
> 
> Has anyone tried the soda making machines that they are advertising so much this season?
> 
> My dh and brother are both hinting for one


We have had one here in Aus since I was a teenager in the 80's but they have just come back into fashion and are everywhere. I just found the novelty wears off after a while.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I have no interest in soda. I can't drink it. The carbonation bothers me.

OSG, I love that button on your scarf. How does that work? Does it just go through the scarf and you decide which part of the button you want to show? It's so cool!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

How was the pig/hog thingy? You are still awake after getting up at 4:30?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> I am not sure what they are... Here in the deep south we usually make more fruit cobblers than fruit pies...& the definition of cobbler changes from cook to cook...
> 
> I make a mean blackberry cobbler with a bottom crust.. Dumplings .... And a top crust....deep dish style
> 
> ...


The fruit mince you can get in a jar or make yourself it is finely chopped dried fruits( sultanas , currants etc) sugar,grated apple, suet and spices. all mixed together and put in a jar and left for a couple of weeks this is then put into pastry and made into little pies.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Today we go car hunting. Got to find a car for Nicole. Actually she and Mike found a nice one yesterday, but Mike wants to look somewhere else too before making final decision. They want me to tag along....
I'd rather keep my butt here and knit!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning Barb! It has been pretty quiet around here!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Well I'm awake now, so you peace and quiet at the Resort is over!! LOL

Coffee time!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Today we go car hunting. Got to find a car for Nicole. Actually she and Mike found a nice one yesterday, but Mike wants to look somewhere else too before making final decision. They want me to tag along....
> I'd rather keep my butt here and knit!!


I don't blame you! Car shopping isn't fun.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Everyone has family visiting, lots to do...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I only like car shopping when it's for me!! LOL

I'll take my knitting along. I'm going to be totally bored, I know this already. hmmm


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I didn't touch my needles today other than to pick up all my bits and put them away. But I do have a lovely clean house and well fed family.And the silver linning is that I can sit around tomorrow and knit... well maybe after I get the ironing done...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tracy, the meal you made sounds wonderful. Yummo!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

IRONING???!!! Shhhhh, that's a bad word! LOL


----------



## cassandra marie (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey that looks like my house! Come on in. I'll have some warm biscuits and coffee waiting for you.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I only like car shopping when it's for me!! LOL
> 
> I'll take my knitting along. I'm going to be totally bored, I know this already. hmmm


I know what you mean, Hubby did the rounds of the car yards in the middle of the year looking to replace his car, he asks my opinion but really they are just all cars to me , they get you where you want to go.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Tracy, the meal you made sounds wonderful. Yummo!


The pumpkin pie was sooo good, Hubby has never had it before. I had extra filling so I just cooked it in little dishes like a baked custard well they were eaten while the pie was cooling, My Hubby and DD#2 couldn't wait...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Isn't it funny when someone reads the first post, comments and doesn't realise it ends up on page 902 lol. Hey I just realised we passed 900...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I know. I too think it is funny.

mike makes our pumpkin pies. And he does the same thing with the left over filling. Puts it in dishes and bakes it. Then we all fight over it as soon as it is cool enough to eat. Its so yummy while it's still warm. I could eat just the filling anytime!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I think it is the nutmeg that does it for me I love the smell it makes me feel happy.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Does mike like to cook, Matt does, although I can't watch him do it I am too much of a control freak..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Mike is ok with cooking. He cooks simple things. I too am a control freak in the kitchen. I love to cook. Baking is another story. I am so not a baker. If Mike didn't make the pumpkin pies, I would just buy them.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I have no interest in soda. I can't drink it. The carbonation bothers me.
> 
> OSG, I love that button on your scarf. How does that work? Does it just go through the scarf and you decide which part of the button you want to show? It's so cool!


Yes... I use black elastic cord to attach the two buttons


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I just looked at the user list and checked out Australia to see if there are any new people on Kp near me and discovered that I am at the top of the list for posting! I don't know whether to be impressed or embarrassed that I still manage to talk alot even with my fingers...hahahaha


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

well it is after midnight and I have to say good night or I will be useless tomorrow I am getting to old to stay up til the early hours, have a great day everyone.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

you go Tracy! Chat away, by mouth or by fingers, the Resort is here!! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OSG, I'm going to steal your idea on the buttons. I love it. I have a pattern for an awesome scarf that uses buttons, I'm gonna make one and make it with those kind of buttons.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I love to do that with the extra filling too... And top with homemade whipped cream...

Barb... On the way now... Caravan of three families plus hogs in trailers ...

Think beauty pageant for pigs... Not as formal as dog show... But just as competitive

Prizes at this one are money for pigs... Ribbons & trophies for the kids who win best showman


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> OSG, I'm going to steal your idea on the buttons. I love it. I have a pattern for an awesome scarf that uses buttons, I'm gonna make one and make it with those kind of buttons.


Buttons are so expensive... It's my way of using a really nice button for more than one garment

I have a weak spot for really nice big ceramic buttons : )


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> OSG, I'm going to steal your idea on the buttons. I love it. I have a pattern for an awesome scarf that uses buttons, I'm gonna make one and make it with those kind of buttons.


Buttons are so expensive... It's my way of using a really nice button for more than one garment

I have a weak spot for really nice big ceramic buttons : )


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Plus I hate button holes... They limit how you canwear a scarf

Just remember you need to use the skinny one on one side... It is the one you will thread thru the fabric ... Can't do it with two large round ones


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I like the way you paired your buttons. I will get the same kind of style. I might even have some up in my button box! LOL I save them. Never know when you are going to need a button.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, time to go get in the shower and grab some breakfast. Chat with you Chicks with Sticks later. Have a great day and will check in later~~~~


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I knit funny also.. But I think that when I purl I make the sts straight again..
> 
> I knit in the back of the sts and purl in the front.. I taught myself the continental way because when I want to do a simple lace pattern and I do it my way I don't get the twist in the YOs... (if you know what I mean??) I end up with ladders and not the nice lacy sts.. so if I knit Continental then it comes out right.. so I started to do that...
> 
> ...


Hey Nina,
Glad you got away and came to visit here! Who is the lady who talks on and on about herself? Your husband's sister? One of my friends had a saying about people like that: "A little bit of her goes a long way..." :lol: So true.

Angela, thanks for jumping in and explaining hushpuppies.... yeah, basically a round cornbread ball that was deep fried quickly. I've never heard anything about slaves associated with them...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> I have just had my dinner we had turkey, Roast potatoes, Roast sweet potato(Kumera)and roast pumpkin with Broccoli, carrots and gravy....Yum and pumpkin pie and jam tarts are just out of the oven ( jam tarts are already eaten I should say... They get eaten as soon as they are cool enough not to cause 3rd degree burns.) Now I have my christmas fruit cakes underway the fruit has been soaking in brandy all day.
> I must say it is smelling pretty good here at the moment.


Wow... sounds GOOD. :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Does mike like to cook, Matt does, although I can't watch him do it I am too much of a control freak..


Had to laugh at this!! If ANYONE in my family is in the kitchen attempting to do more than make a sandwich, I have to leave! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barb, I'd consider the car shopping as a knitting-on-the-road trip... Super boring. The worst is signing all the paperwork when you buy one. Seems to take hours. It's sweet that they both want to include you, tho.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I'm waiting for Tania to check in and tell us how TG with the ex-in-laws was... Or did I miss it?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

OK, now for some BUSINESS: Has everyone now mailed their swap box? I am trying to get an idea of when we will wrap this all up... Alberta has told me she got her swap box, but I forget who else may have also. So please weigh in and say if you have mailed, and also if you have received. I have contacted a couple of you via pm, the ones mailing internationally...

Thanks. You are the most fantastic Chicks with Sticks I know!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I go to the thrift stores, buy things with neat-o buttons. Much cheaper than just buying buttons. Also at antique sales.



onesoutherngal said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > OSG, I'm going to steal your idea on the buttons. I love it. I have a pattern for an awesome scarf that uses buttons, I'm gonna make one and make it with those kind of buttons.
> ...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I go to the thrift stores, buy things with neat-o buttons. Much cheaper than just buying buttons. Also at antique sales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is an awesome idea. I didn't think of that. There is a Thrift Salvation Army store just up the street from my work. I can go there during lunch and browse around. This is an awesome tip! Thanks Alberta! 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, I had my oatmeal this morning, taken my shower, stripped the bed and have the sheets in the washer. Cleaned up the kitchen from everyone's late night snacks and breakfast. Mike and Nicole are out and about looking at cars, I don't need to go until they find something I guess! LOL

So a few minutes for me


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I didn't know if you wanted us to put it on the board, so I sent a PM. I am ready to mail my swap today, so I will be ready for the big surprises. Can't wait. How will we do that? One at a time, all at the same time, Or doesn't it matter? Bonnie, this has been so much fun. I really hope we don't wait until NEXT Christmas to do it again. How about an Easter swap, and you get to sit back and be surprised. It has been so much fun. And we can be more specific because we are all friends, and sort of know each other. Have a great day everyone. Rest up, and KNIT!!



Sewbizgirl said:


> OK, now for some BUSINESS: Has everyone now mailed their swap box? I am trying to get an idea of when we will wrap this all up... Alberta has told me she got her swap box, but I forget who else may have also. So please weigh in and say if you have mailed, and also if you have received. I have contacted a couple of you via pm, the ones mailing internationally...
> 
> Thanks. You are the most fantastic Chicks with Sticks I know!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

WOW!! My first cup of coffee tastes so good. My phone rang at 6:30. Noone ever calls that early. It was my DS and she and I talked for about an hour. Usually hang up in the middle and call her so we each share the cost. She is my only sibling out of 5. Brothers have all died. Bitsey, she is the one who shares your state.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Funny you mentioned oatmeal. Talking to my sister, her beloved dog has been very sick, and wouldn't eat anything. So she hand feeds her oatmeal. Her other dogs look on woefully.



Barbara Ann said:


> ok, I had my oatmeal this morning, taken my shower, stripped the bed and have the sheets in the washer. Cleaned up the kitchen from everyone's late night snacks and breakfast. Mike and Nicole are out and about looking at cars, I don't need to go until they find something I guess! LOL
> 
> So a few minutes for me


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I like that. An Easter swap! And I will take a turn at organizing us. So...after the holidays, PM me your info. Once we have decided who is in and who is not, I will send out by PM the info.

Keep in mind. We want to keep this small. I don't want a bunch of Non-Resorters to jump in on it. (sorry if I am offending anyone!)

We will have plenty of time to think of what to put in our packages for our swap partners!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes, me too. Speaking of ex-in-laws. My daughter's ex married my son's ex. Actually we no longer get together as family, but the cousins are now siblings. Well, maybe not, but neat to think about. Actually loved them both but life goes on, I guess.



Sewbizgirl said:


> I'm waiting for Tania to check in and tell us how TG with the ex-in-laws was... Or did I miss it?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I go to the thrift stores, buy things with neat-o buttons. Much cheaper than just buying buttons. Also at antique sales.


People do this as a sideline now... When I go to craft shows or antique malls, there are always people who sell vintage buttons right along with vintage jewelry. So we have some competition for those thrift store buttons! :?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Good morning, I am hiding out in the bedroom!!! I hear the kiddies out there.. wow who thought this house would be over run with kiddies!! 

Bon the lady I am talking about is Kal's nephew's wife.. SHUT UP Already, I want to say.. but of course I don't..

OSG I used that idea for the buttons too, but when I went to buy the buttons and found the top ones the lady at the store said I should use back buttons.. (they are little round thin clear buttons that are used exactly for that reason) and they are way cheaper.. So I did.. 

Barb.. you should have called me about the cars! I sold cars for many years and my son is a finance director of a Car dealership.. Got his first job at Betera's on RT 20... could have given you some pointers.. Know why it takes forever for the paperwork? cause they call the bank to get the pricing and financing... cause they have tons of paperwork to go thru.. first for the dealership, then the manufacturer, then the bank... And don't forget the haggling...

And the best ever time to buy any car is December 31 at 11PM and drag it out till midnight!!! Then they basically give away cars.. also if you cant wait that long.. always at the end of the month..

Dealership have to meet quotas.. .and by the end of the month if they haven't met their quota they lose their bonuses from the manufacturer and those are substantial.. so at the end of the month if they are a couple of cars behind it's worth it for them to give those cars away to hit the quota...

so now y'all have a couple of inside tips...

And the best one is... NEVER answer the question "how much do you want to pay per month?"

Always say.. well, how much is the car??? work on the total price of the car never the monthly payment!!!!!! 

And it's too long of a conversation to go into about why.. just do that!!!

and once you buy the car.. go to www.halfapayment.com and check that system out.. you will save tons of money!!!

any questions call me!!!!

Now you know my life completely!!!!! lol


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OH, and I haven't gotten my swap package yet.. (YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!!!) but I sent it out way back to my swap buddy.

Can't wait for the next one.. I think we should keep it just the 10 of us, until we have made the rounds and everyone sent to everyone??? that will take a while, don't you think??? 

Cause I have tons of ideas for the other people who weren't my swap!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

And now I go back into the arena of kids!!! See you guys later!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Good luck with the kids Nina. When it is over and your home is again quiet your memories will linger on. Grab the knitting and lock yourself in a bathroom. Nobody will bother you there.

Yes I agree it should stay small, (just the 10 of us) since we know what happens when it gets too big. And I think we have great relationships with each other. I also get little hints of gifts for each one based on what we share here. 

And Easter is a good bit away from Christmas, so we have lots of time to gather. Thanks Barb, for offering to moderate. Bonnie has sure done a great job.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Funny you mentioned oatmeal. Talking to my sister, her beloved dog has been very sick, and wouldn't eat anything. So she hand feeds her oatmeal. Her other dogs look on woefully.


Oh, sad... When my last dog (before Sophie) was so sick, she wouldn't eat either. I was buying Half and Half and feeding her that 2-3 times a day. It was the most tempting, high calorie thing I could think of. I think she drank it just to make me happy. She didn't even want Half and Half.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

just spent three days wondering why my house wasnt getting warm...when the chap came to service the boiler back in june, he turned the thermostat down..getting nice and toasty now! blooming men!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> OH, and I haven't gotten my swap package yet.. (YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!!!) but I sent it out way back to my swap buddy.
> 
> Can't wait for the next one.. I think we should keep it just the 10 of us, until we have made the rounds and everyone sent to everyone??? that will take a while, don't you think???
> 
> Cause I have tons of ideas for the other people who weren't my swap!!


I can send the list of who sent to who, to the next coordinator. Then they can be sure to mix us up with a different partner.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> And now I go back into the arena of kids!!! See you guys later!!!


Take them outside and organize a big game of kickball or ante over-- something to wear them out. I have to do this with my dog about twice a day to be able to handle her being in the house. Otherwise she's rowdy.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bonnie, my swap is in the hands of USPS. I did do tracking and it should be there in 2 or 3 days. Now I can relax and just hope she likes everything.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I am already getting anxious about the next swap. And mine just got posted. Giggle!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Wonder how Bitsey is doing. She was going to have kids too wasn't she?

Me, I am just cutting fleece for 3 layer scarves. I think I may have orders for 21. 15 due late next week. Good thing my little home computer is only a couple steps from my cutting area. I won't lose track and get behind. I don't mind a little behind. Oh no!! Did I say that?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Wonder how Bitsey is doing. She was going to have kids too wasn't she?
> 
> Me, I am just cutting fleece for 3 layer scarves. I think I may have orders for 21. 15 due late next week. Good thing my little home computer is only a couple steps from my cutting area. I won't lose track and get behind. I don't mind a little behind. Oh no!! Did I say that?


Cute. Is it 3 layers sewn down the middle and then cut the fringing?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey is in her cook-a-thon day. She's having their TG today. I'm just glad mine is over. 

The hunting hasn't been good here because the acorns have been so huge and plentiful, the deer are staying deep in the woods. The one Seth got the other day was a gift. I am cutting it up for the meat grinder today... The boys gave up on hunting as they saw no deer, and have gone into town for lunch and other stuff. It's nice to have a quiet house for a while.

I think all the hunters have given up. I have never heard so few shots on Thanksgiving weekend! By Christmas these acorns will be gone and the deer will be moving around more, looking for food. Better hunting then.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes it is. I use painters tape as a guide and sew each side. Then fringe. I have sone help with the fringing so I should be alright. Went to Joanns yesterday and found the fleece on sale for 2.99 and a 25% off coupon on the counter. WOW~~ Saved 105.00. Worth the trouble. I am cutting here now.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > OH, and I haven't gotten my swap package yet.. (YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!!!) but I sent it out way back to my swap buddy.
> ...


Excellant idea Bonnie, that would be most helpful.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bonnie? Are you cutting up the deer or just the meat? I couldn't "clean" the deer, you know, skin it and all, but cutting it would not bother me. And of course, eating it would not bother me either!! LOL


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Bonnie? Are you cutting up the deer or just the meat? I couldn't "clean" the deer, you know, skin it and all, but cutting it would not bother me. And of course, eating it would not bother me either!! LOL


Hi Barb,
Funny you should ask-- I just got done de-boning all the meat. My son who shot it did the dressing outside, and brought in the two front quarters, two hind quarters and backstraps. We have an iron frame for hanging up the deer to skin it. I cured the meat in the fridge for 3 days to let all the blood drain out of the meat. That makes a HUGE difference in how it tastes and how long it lasts. Today was the 3rd day, so time to process and move into the freezer. I took the quarters and de-boned them. Some of that meat will be stew meat and some taken to be ground into hamburger. It's beautiful, fat-free meat!

It's been pouring rain here... Some huge rain front is moving from Texas up to the Great Lakes! A small part of it is out over MS. and the rest is still west of us. Hope it moves north and not east!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Did Nicole and Mike get a car?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I snuck away again... good thing, they all know that when they see a door closed they don't come barging in. These kids are really well behaved.. so that's good.. I am just so not used to having kids around (not like bits who seem to always have kids underfoot).. 

Lunch was just salads couldn't bring out the heavy stuff anymore.. 

I suggested they go for a walk.. thought the place could quiet down for a bit.. but no one wants to go!!!! The weather is fantastic.. but no one wants to go out.. nuts!!!

so I escaped!!!

I love the layered scarves, Alberta..always did... have brought many during the times I wasn't knitting.

Barb I am with you.. no way no how will I dress a deer.. once the meat is on a plate, that's a different story.. ooops I forgot.. I am suppose to be a vegan!!!!! Not this weekend!!! 

You know what I really hate!!! When the mother of these kids doesn't shut up.. stays sitted and doesn't even help lift a finger but is quick to complain about everyone else in the family!!! She takes over the entire conversation and it's all about her and how much she hates her husbands family.. ENOUGH.. 3 days of this.. (thank God she isn't here for a week!!! It would drive me batty!) The little girl (11) is adorable and asks to help with everything... So now I taught her how to use a knife.. how to chop, slice, dice and knit.. not bad for a weekend!!!

Where are my friends????


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Did Nicole and Mike get a car?


yes, just waiting for the financing to be complete. It should be finished by Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Nina! We are here. In and out, like you!
Your needles will be in Monday mornings mail. I'm sending them by mail as they will get there faster.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes Nina, I am here too. When my back needs a rest from cutting i sneak over here. I have 3 of the fabrics cut into strips with about 5 left to go. But have to keep at it, astime is short. This order is from the lady who had me make 17 large bags for last Christmas. And she had me embroider the names on an inside pocket. I think I gave them away. Only charged her 25.00 each. Maybe by next year she will have me knit something.. Oh, hope she didn't hear that. LOL!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Alberta, you are not charging enough for your work!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> You know what I really hate!!! When the mother of these kids doesn't shut up.. stays sitted and doesn't even help lift a finger but is quick to complain about everyone else in the family!!! She takes over the entire conversation and it's all about her and how much she hates her husbands family


How much she hates her husband's family... isn't that you guys? Be sure you tell your husband these people are never invited again... unless you are out of the house!

We have an awful visitor coming tonight, not unlike yours... He is a friend of my sons that they wanted to have over to our little fish fry. He is so freaking LOUD that you can't even watch tv in the other room and hear it. He's talking all the time, all about himself, and if anyone manages to get a word in edgewise he finishes their sentence for them and then takes control of the conversation again. I begged them not to invite him but they did anyway.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bonnie, I wonder why they keep doing that?

Well, by the next time this woman shows up we will be in Florida and that is one state she doesn't seem to have anyone in.. So I think I will be safe!!

What's up with having people like that? Sometimes I wonder why the other picks them to marry? He (David) seems like such a nice guy.. a little nerdy.. but nice.. she (Ilene) is an attorney by trade and seems to think everything is a court battle.. 

Sometimes, I wish the kids would stay and the parents would just go away.. Kids I can handle.. they are open and honest and want to learn things.. even if they are loud and sometimes rowdy..but they can be fun... 

Anyway, they will be sending in the posse soon to find me!!! later chickies!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Alberta, $25 for a bag with embroidery on it? LLBean has plain canvas bags for over $30 and embroidery cost extra.and they are made in China. You need to charge way more... way way more.. You work hard on this and its all handmade.. and YOU ARE WORTH IT!!!! So you shouldn't charge less than $50 per.embroidery extra!!! I am sure Bonnie who actually sold bags would agree??? The materials and all your work and time cost money, doesn't it?

I hope you aren't giving those scarves away!!! 

We love you and want you to get the best pricing for your work as possible!! You deserve the very best.. you are a good lady!!! I am sure everyone agrees with me!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Nina, how long are they staying?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tomorrow, Tomorrow, I start the day tomorrow!!!!!! Will make pancakes for breakfast and then show them the door!! nah wont do that.. it's not nice!!! But I will be thinking it!!!! lol


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Nina, I absolutely agree with you. I have a hard time asking for a higher price. I guess I don't feel I can ask what they are worth. Now if I sold them on ebay I am sure I could charge more. And the bags were big. Would hold a computer and briefcase for a professional persom, or just all the stuff we need to take with us. Great knitting bag. I would send a pic, but didn't keep one. I was pretty sick of them by the time I was done. Sort of like the pink shrugs.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Alberta you need to look in the mirror and say.. I am worth every penny that I am asking for!!! And don't let anyone intimate you otherwise!!!! 

Next time ask us first what we think you should charge!!!! lol... No one should take advantage of someones goodness and talent!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you my dear friend. I guess I am stuck in the old days when 25.00 was a lot of money. Now I have 5 of my fabrics cut with 3 to go. Of course they are the most yardage. Think that is why I left them for last?



knittingneedles said:


> Alberta you need to look in the mirror and say.. I am worth every penny that I am asking for!!! And don't let anyone intimate you otherwise!!!!
> 
> Next time ask us first what we think you should charge!!!! lol... No one should take advantage of someones goodness and talent!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

If you like, Alberta, we can be your managers!!! You can send them to us and we will tell them how much they are!!!!! lol...

Well, good luck with them all.. and I hope you are at least enjoying the work!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I would likely enjoy it more if it wasn't such a rush.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Nina, why am I stuggling with this entelac thing???!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

is it the triangles? or the whole thing?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

triangles. But I think I just figured it out. I was stuck on one of the end triangles.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I have the same problem... its just the end triangles.. so I made notes in the pattern to remind me which kind I need to do when...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Told everyone that i had a headache coming on and I need to lay down... you should hear the noise... lol.. so now i am sequestered in my bedroom...with my buddies... and my knitting.. which i can't do in front of them on the sabbath... It's part of what you can and cannot do on the sabbath..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Is this a sabbath?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

and why can't you knit on the sabbath?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok another rule:

Knitting is like working and producing and on the sabbath you are suppose to just rest.. no working no producing anything.. so if you are knitting you are creating and producing and item.. and long ago, when these rules were set up, knitting was work... not pleasure like it is today.. many people cheat.. like my SIL she is religious but says she would got completely nuts if she couldn't knit on the sabbath.. so she sneaks into her bedroom (just like me!!) and knits the afternoon away!!! She says it keeps her sane, and I believe her!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I didn't even know it was the sabbath. :/


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Every Saturday is sabbath


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Look how much we learn n KP!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, now I get it. Like Sunday is a day of rest. I get it!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Nina, I absolutely agree with you. I have a hard time asking for a higher price. I guess I don't feel I can ask what they are worth. Now if I sold them on ebay I am sure I could charge more. And the bags were big. Would hold a computer and briefcase for a professional persom, or just all the stuff we need to take with us. Great knitting bag. I would send a pic, but didn't keep one. I was pretty sick of them by the time I was done. Sort of like the pink shrugs.


Alberta, were these lined bags? Because you could easily spend that much in materials. She should have bought all the material, at least, and pay you $25 for the labor. That's all water under the bridge now, but maybe for next time just quote labor, and let them know they have to pay for whatever material they choose. Most people are shocked to learn what materials cost and are happy to remain ignorant, while you are left holding the bag... accidental pun.

Here embroidery costs $8 a line. It eats up a load of thread.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Ok another rule:
> 
> Knitting is like working and producing and on the sabbath you are suppose to just rest.. no working no producing anything.. so if you are knitting you are creating and producing and item.. and long ago, when these rules were set up, knitting was work... not pleasure like it is today.. many people cheat.. like my SIL she is religious but says she would got completely nuts if she couldn't knit on the sabbath.. so she sneaks into her bedroom (just like me!!) and knits the afternoon away!!! She says it keeps her sane, and I believe her!!!!


Except today knitting is usually not working and most commonly done for relaxation. So it's part of your "rest". I always pick up my needles in the evening, to rest. As long as you and God are straight, I wouldn't worry about other people.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

...But that's just my opinion. It, plus $1.95 will buy you a cup of Joe.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Ok another rule:
> ...


Believe me, I don't care at all, I believe most rules are made to be broken. And I have strong opinions on religion not for these pages.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > knittingneedles said:
> ...


You and me both!
:thumbup:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bonnie, you r right about it being relaxing, but laws don't change, Jewish religion doesn't have a congress or senate to change the laws! The laws are interpretations of the laws of the old testement. No changes allowed. We don't have a pope who can change things.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi ladies!!!
I am alive! Seriously, its been a wild week with dad. Mom has been a bit of a handful.as well. She has three tumors on her brain, and they cause her to forget everything. She keeps insisting that we go get dad, but we can't care for.him here. He has gotten much to violent.
Anyway, its handled for today, and I found two seconds to pop in and say hi.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Debi, hope your Thanksgiving was enjoyable.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I know. You are all right. I look to you because you are in business and know the little hints I need.  I plan to tell her the price is plus the material for the scarves. And next time before I even think of quoting a price I will run it past my friends here. Thank you all for the support......



Sewbizgirl said:


> ...But that's just my opinion. It, plus $1.95 will buy you a cup of Joe.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Debi, glad to see you here. We always miss you when we don't hear from you. It sounds like you have your hands full. Our thoughts and prayers will be with you.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

And where the heck is Tania? I hope the ex-inlaws didn't eat her for Thanksgiving!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh boy, I know she is tasty and juicy.. but hope you got out ok!!! lol... 

Deb so sorry you have such a difficult time with your parents.. but you know the saying what won't kill you will only make you stronger!! and God doesn't give you what you cannot handle... You are very strong to be able to deal with all that you deal with.. kudos to you!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh well... No belt buckle or trophy...but as next in line for top pig... Got a little feed money

Now a long drive home


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Piggy wiggy! Next time maybe you'll win!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

They did win. Didn't come in first place, but they won something!! Congrats!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Glad to see every one back here at the resort today.
Bonnie I replied to your pm regarding the swap I posted on the 18th so it should take 2-3 weeks.
It is all getting so exciting now I tend to focus on the sending and forget that I will also be receiving something nice myself.
Nina not long to go now and you will have your house back to normal.Alberta I understand how you feel about pricing it's hard to ask for the money I lose about $80 in labour in some of the cakes I make for people. When it is friends it is hard to ask.
Bonnie I can't even imagine where to start when cutting up a whole carcass... My relatives in Canada shot deer and even moose.. amazing.
Did you get your knitting done Barb or did you have to look at cars?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It has been such a long day for you Osg I hope those cows are still there when you get home!! haha


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Got a reserve champion in breed with our York and a third in showmanship


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Got a reserve champion in breed with our York and a fourth in showmanship


Congrats, just a question do you wash your pigs in buttermilk... remember the old musical State fair!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Tracy... Don't even joke about it... It is awful rainy to be dealing with animals loose in the woods or roads tonite!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

trasara said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > Got a reserve champion in breed with our York and a fourth in showmanship
> ...


I wish! We pay more for their shampoo than ours lol


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

you will get home and all will be fine.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

T... Dh plans to increase the fence by two more strands next week ... Last nite was one he does not want to repeat!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I bet you can't wait to go to bed after an hours sleep last night!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I just can't imagine chasing down cows in the middle of the night. Geewiz!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Bonnie, I have been using my mosaic dishcloth for a week now and it is working out great.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Can not wait... Will stay awake to help him stay awake on drive home... Still have to get pigs unloaded and settled too...

I did get a short nap today ( snuck out)...

So I can drive if he needs me to


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I just can't imagine chasing down cows in the middle of the night. Geewiz!


You know I often sit here and read about everyones lives and imagine what it must be like , I must admit my knowledge of America is mostly from movies and Tv (and now from you guys) But I have to tell you you would be laughing on the ground if you could see how I imagine your lives sometimes like I can just see OSG washing her pigs like in the movies... I guess you all imagine Aus to be so different as well.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Do you think it is too much to have pie for breakfast?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol... Took a video today just for you Tracy... Will have to upload it from home computer tho

Never have been able to get photos from iPhone to here for some reason


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Pie for breakfast is totally acceptable! We did. Two days now! LOL


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Then I'm in good company Barb.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

trasara said:


> Then I'm in good company Barb.


 :thumbup:


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I now know why mike makes more than one... first one goes too fast..Flavour is so much better next day too.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

trasara said:


> I now know why mike makes more than one... first one goes too fast..Flavour is so much better next day too.


  :thumbup:

Same for my cranberry bread


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > I now know why mike makes more than one... first one goes too fast..Flavour is so much better next day too.
> ...


Can I get that recipe off you ? Sounds good.
Last night we had the pie with whipped cream chocolate shavings and walnuts like the recipe said but I think I like it better just my itself.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Someti9mes when I eat out I have dessert first so I don't get too full to enjoy it. 
So pie for breakfast works for me.



Barbara Ann said:


> Pie for breakfast is totally acceptable! We did. Two days now! LOL


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Someti9mes when I eat out I have dessert first so I don't get too full to enjoy it.
> So pie for breakfast works for me.
> 
> 
> ...


I like your thinking! :thumbup:


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

trasara said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > trasara said:
> ...


I posted the URL a few pages back... Will look for it


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Try this.... Great recipe and your choice of ingredients makes it your own
> 
> Not diabetic tho
> 
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/A-to-Z-Bread


I used 1 1/2 cups of pomegranate flavored craisins and 1/2 cup coconut flakes...my batter seemed a little thick.. And I was out of milk, so I put in a dab of white chocolate flavored coffee creamer... Will always do that from now on :thumbup:


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh my. That sound awesome. Thanksgiving was good. Even the sil from hell behaved. Had a few weepy moments, I let myself think about this being moms last one. But I got it under control before she caught me!
We are heading to Nebraska on Tuesday. I can't wait.
Osg, woo hoo on the win! Congrats!!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks deb... Understand how bittersweet your holidays are... Will keep you and yours in my prayers


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Yall are sweet. But really, I'm ok. I did all the crying and being angry last spring. It's just sometimes it gets to me still.
I got.a.wonderful little napping mouse in the mail the other day though. He is residing on the mantle, and just looking at him makes me smile.
Speaking of, could yall pm me your addresses? I will be getting my cards out this next week, and want to include all of you.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

They tried to stuff me with an apple and poke me with a pitch fork!!!! hahahaha That was too funny Barb and Nina! LOL

I have to say that that family is so nice! At least while i'm around  I got lots of hugs! Tons of food and a headache from laughing! Chris' grandma wanted to buy him some clothing, so i hung around for the Kohl's black friday sale at midnight. Was fun til I got inside!! What in the world??? Was all i was thinking! The regular prices were super jacked up so they lowered it to regular price as a sale. I was so disappointed. :\ Chris made out like a bandit anyway. Their clearance racks suck big time too. 

I was driving back home from Sayerville NJ at 2am. We were home by 3:30..... Someone tried to run me off the road!! I'm not sure exactly why, but i think it was because of my highbeams. I was behind him far enough for a while in the middle lane. Far about 7-8 cars distance. He slowed down and I moved over to the slow lane and he came behind me and highbeamed me. so i moved over to the left lane and back and forth, he kept following me. A this point there was a huge truck behind us. I guess the trucker saw what was going on, I was on the right lane and the idiot was in the middle lane. He the trucker blared his horn so loud even I got scared and the idiot swirved into me.... I was SOOOOOO mad!!!!

I finally got home. Safe and sound, we all washed up and went to bed. I had to get up at 6 but got up late around 8am... jumped in the shower and ran out by 8:40 and was at work at 9:06. THANK GOODNESS there was no traffic! By 3 i couldn't keep my eyes open anymore. I was home by 4pm and thank GOD cause I have not idea how I managed. 

Chris stayed home with Mia. He is such a good kid! I love him  I awoke around 6:30 cause Mia stood next to the bed and her diaper smacked my nose! I tried to enlist Chris just one more time... he wasn't taking! LOL So I had to get up. 

My cousin called around 7:15 and she wanted to go to BUrlington coat factory on Central Ave in Yonkers. I thought... ok. I could see what they have as far as coats. I went. We got back around 2am. After driving around for parking for over an hour! 

I had to get up early bc I found a parking where the car gets towed if you don't move it by 8am! Grrrrrrr! No sleeping in again! So we're all dressed and out by 745. Went to McD's and then off the the mechanic..... OH yeah! I got a$65 ticket bc of my registration (forgot!) So I had to get my car inspected cause it's due... spent the morning at the mechanic while he tried to figure out why I failed the inspection! I'm mad!!! Something about the O2 sensor..... They put in a formula in the gas tank.. I left there around 11 and I have to use up my FULL tank!! I have to empty the darn thing!! I just spent $70 filling it up!! And $40 for a failed inspection.... 

I was trying to figure out where I could go and spend a tank of gas. I thought Rhinebeck, but it could be boring with no yarn or Barbara! I still have half a tank right now. Let's see where i go tomorrow. Went to mom's drove 15 times around Peekskill.... Drive back down to the city.... :\


Monday kids have Dr appt. Will be up early though... appt is at 9am. 

That's my weekend in a nutshell.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow,,,,just wow !


Glad you survived the road nut

Thank goodness for our dear sons

Luv that Mia.... Sounds like she is getting ready for big girl panties soon: )


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

They should have cameras on the highways for things like this. 

Mia should be out of pampers soon. I hope! She goes at home often, but the babysitter doesn't help much in that dept. She likes wearing panties, but I didn't want Chris to suffer lol. I picked up a set of Tinkerbelle ones to see how she works with them 

Congrats on the hog show!!  I copied that corbread recipe. Thanks. HOw are you able to knit while biking? What about your tension?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Well only one day so far... Will let you know...

But could not tell a difference in the lace I was doing

Did take my mind off the biking so I finished more time than I realized... So I am hoping to Need new clothes in a few weeks


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

20 mins from home... Will lose service soon... Will unload pigs, shower, then sleep thru lunch I hope


Catch you all later

Happy knitting


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok. Get home safe!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Mia has 102.3 fever to boot.... just gave her a fever reducer.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Wow Tania! What a weekend you have had ..you will want to go to work for a break.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank God its Saturday night, so here I am typing on my tablet while I am sitting here at the diningroom table while she talks and talks and talk and I can zone out and be with you guys! Would u believe that she didn't get up from the chair all day long! There is alot of hatred in this woman! And its her way or no way! Ugh, tomorrow, and never again!

Debi I wish you strength and compassion for the near future! 

Tania, good you are back home safe and sound. 

Pie in the am, why not? People eat frozen pizza for breakfast so why not pie?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Nite all ... Kids, dh, and all piggies safe st home and out of the rain!

Prayers for our Mia 

Chat tomorrow


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I don't think I could face pizza for breaky I can only just manage cereal.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I like real breakfasts.. actually I love to cook breakfast best... tomorrow.. .chocolate chip pancakes...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I just figured out Nina why these rellies came to your place for Thanksgiving.. None of the rest of the family wanted her at their place..

I need to be up for a little bit before I can eat.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

How true.. we were the last on the list..lol.. and now we are off the list forever!!! lol


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hopefully but if you show them too good a time they may want to come back.Shhhh don't tell them you are moving...lol


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

debidoodle said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> I am alive! Seriously, its been a wild week with dad. Mom has been a bit of a handful.as well. She has three tumors on her brain, and they cause her to forget everything. She keeps insisting that we go get dad, but we can't care for.him here. He has gotten much to violent.
> Anyway, its handled for today, and I found two seconds to pop in and say hi.


Debi, you really have your hands full. I took care of just one elderly parent-- can't imagine two... God will give you the strength. You are certainly doing the right thing.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks! Its almost 5:30 and fever again... meds and water and now shes wide awake. We're watching tangled.... again. Lol

Debi, im so sorry youre going through so much. Enjoy your time with her. I know you have already, but theres always room for more. Please give her a hug for me! Have you shared us with her? Maybe she would like to hear


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Tania I hope Mia is on the mend soon.

Debi don't forget to look after yourself as well!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Goodmorning Chicks with Sticks.
I'm up unusually early. I have a terrible sinus headache. I've been kinda stuffy and runny all day yesterday. Then laying down last night was terrible. So here I am (I think Bonnie sent her cold north to me!)

Anyway, sounds like everyone has had a very eventful weekend. I just hate to see it end. 

Tania, drive on up you will burn that gas! Poor little Mia, I hope she recoops quickly.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

My cold still doesnt seem to be leaving me...I have a day where i feel okish, like when we were at the german market, but last night i was in bed at 8pm, and slept fitfully til 930ish this morning...

Im sorry that everyone else is feeling the after holiday blues...I hope you all feel better (even if it is just being free from relatives that dont appreciate you) soon...

 huggles and kisses (cyber sent)

Jo x


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> .............Debi, im so sorry youre going through so much. Enjoy your time with her. I know you have already, but theres always room for more. Please give her a hug for me! Have you shared us with her? Maybe she would like to hear


Oh my yes! She loves when I read her all that y'all have going on!
Give Mia a squeeze for me, poor little thing.
Barbara, it must be something in the air, I woke up with one as well. Of course how you and I could be sharing the same "something" is beyond me! LOL!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Maybe because we hang out in the same Resort??!!??

Just in case anyone is interested Webs has free shipping right now. www.yarn.com


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Must be! 
I've got a nail appt at 12 today, sooooooo looking forward to it. Might just see if I can get a pedi as well.
Dissi, I hope you start feeling better pronto! I guess it's the season for the whole cold and flu thing, but it sure does suck!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Debi, a pedi sounds soooo gooooood right now! But not today :-(


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

no point trying to do anything with my finger nails, I don't have any. Yes, I'm a biter. 

But my toes, grow like crazy! Maybe I should bite them too???!!


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

LOL!!! Too funny!
I've had my nails for so long, I can't function without them. Been going to the same lady for the last ten years, she's really good. Thanks for the heads up on the Webs site.
Off to jump in the shower and start my day!
Take care all!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Morning!

tis the season... for runny nose and sneezin! lol

Mia has a previously scheduled dr appt tomorrow. im glad....



Hope everyone's having a good day.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Good morning! We stayed up late playing Dutch Blitz... a card game the boys brought with them. I don't get to play games usually, because dh doesn't like to play. He is too competitive and doesn't like getting mad, LOL!

I'm sorry to hear Mia has been running fever... This is purely unsolicited advice, but when my kids were little I didn't try to bring the fevers down unless they were really making the kids miserable. A fever is the body's way of burning out the junk. Children can tollerate higher body temps better than adults and slight fevers don't slow them down all that much. But if they seemed miserable I would give them some tylenol.

Sorry that so many have colds, too! I was getting stronger but the stress has kind of kept the cold lingering. Actually, these cold germs are always around us-- constantly-- and the trick is to keep your body strong with plenty of sleep at night and good food and you won't succumb to any of the crud around you. It's the stress and 'doing too much' of the holiday that has weakened us to where we caught the colds... I rarely get sick.

I'll tell you what is GREAT for it: If your grocery sells greens of any kind, buy and cook up a pot of greens and eat those as often as you can. We can buy turnip greens already rinsed and chopped in a big bag in our stores. I just cook that in a pot with a can of chicken broth, and it's like a big shot of all your B vitamins! Great for cold weather. Eat some greens every day while you have a cold, and get lots of sleep, and you will be over it in no time. We love greens year round, but it's really important to eat them in the winter.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Still morning almost afternoon....so Good morning Chicklets. All are on the road heading home, and I have about 5 more loads of laundry, a ton of turkey. I am doing nothing today except vege out. Everyone was up at 6:30 after staying up late last night. I am getting too old to stay up late and get up early. Off to the washer, chat later dear friends. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Also, have to catch up on reading...yes and I like greens also. Bits


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, i hope all is well with you. another thanksgiving come & gone. (i'm glad) christmas we're having a ham. looks like bitsey is super busy. i know that is alot of work.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Whoo HOO!!! They just left!!! 

Laundry Laundry Laundry!!!! And the stuff that is on the carpet.. OMG.. 3 little kids... But when I got up.. the kids had taken the air out of the air mattresses folded all the sheets and blankets.. I was shocked!! Good kids.. Could have kept the kids and gotten rid of the parents.. we would have had a good time!!!! lol...

Thank God we can now get back to normal!!!! 

Laundry calling.. later Chickies!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Do you all realize how many towels are used by 17 people?Plus I had alll of the tea towels used getting dinner ready, then 3 tablecloths and napkins that have to be washed. But the girls were great helping to clean up dinner...dishes and silver washed, dried, and put away. Then all of the leftovers put away. Plus they helped me put all of the lights on the deck. When it gets cold and at night will have hubby take a pic and I will post it. I know, I knw, tomorrow tote No. 2. Too tired today. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Now, Knitting we can get back to alittle quiet. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Agreed!! How many towels????? and having a 4 year old?? you should see all the food around his chair!!!

and I totally forgot what a dirty diaper smells like!!!! lol....

4 bags of garbage to get rid of too..

Thank God, the mother is lazy. .she took tons of leftovers home with her.. now I can get back to normal eating again!!!

But I did have a great time with the 11 year old girl.. taught her how to use a knife and chop herbs, cut onions.. how to make pancakes.. and knit of course, went to Michaels and brought her yarn and her first pair of needles, bamboo.. thought why shouldn't she learn on the good stuff!!!!

I feel you Susan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sisters not only in knitting but in clean up, too!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Wait for it.....and they come back at Christmas and do it all over again. In fact 2 daughters are going to stay for a couple of extra days. Yeah!!!!!

I think it is my nap time. Maybe I will get to sit and knit a few rows today. Not going to sew until Thursday. Taking a break. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

You deserve the break!!!!! Thank God I will be in Florida for Christmas!!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Nina, will you be moved or just going for a visit? Sounds like we all will need a rest now for a bit before some do it all over. I am going to knit a bit for now, and maybe take a nap. Sorry to hear so many are not feelimg well, and hugs to all from here,


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Visiting first.. will also see if we can find a place there to either rent or buy (depending on the $$$amount of course!)

It's the season for colds and flu!!! So hopefully everyone will take care.. spring will be here before you know it!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Spring? Just let me make it through Christmas, then nother to do but relax and knit in January, February and March. Yum, cannot wait. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, I have one more load of laundry waiting it's turn in the washer. Towels. I've paid the bills, straightened up the house, plucked all the meat off the turkey bones, and went to the grocery store. No turkey tonight. Need a break. Yankee pot roast tonight. And it's already in the dutch oven on the stove cooking, making the house smell wonderful!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

time for tea and knitting!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, I did two loads today. I will wait and do two loads tomorrow and maybe that will end. Then I have to remake all of the beds. Turkey leftovers tonight, and then I will take a break. Check in later chicks. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I have a washer... and heck of a lot of laundry to do. :\ I need a dryer!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

On the second load have at least another 4 to go.. turkey, stuffing and salad for dinner! Kept all the stuff we want and gave them the stuff I didn't want..whoo hoo.
Kal already vacuumed the house, bless his soul... kitchen cleaned.. now time to start packing away the house, for the renters!! Snowbirds coming to take over for 3 months..
Got coupon for carpet cleaning!! Waiting for a coupon for a house cleaner too!

Go to http://www.dealcompactor.com put in your city and see if there are any deals you like.. I got some great deals that way, for mani pedis, haircuts, etc...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Well ... We are up ... Animals fed... Now we are eating pizza for breakfast at 2:30 in the afternoon, lol


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

You had a late night.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i just went to the dollar general. besides some house hold things, i bought a box of christmas lights and a box of christmas ornaments. ($3.00 for the orn.)


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hahahaha!! of course in New York, I get discounts for Yoga, pizza, bikini wax, and POLE DANCING lessons!! hahaha


Nina, I used that discount link


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

nothing in my area! Everything in Boston. Too far to go for me.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Nothing in my area either. Hi my little friends. Are you resting? Barb. did your daughter find a car? Tania, how is Mia? My sweet little cuddle bunny.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Nothing in my area either. Hi my little friends. Are you resting? Barb. did your daughter find a car? Tania, how is Mia? My sweet little cuddle bunny.


Hi Alberta 

She's still sick.... whining  good thing the appt is in the morning.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

well ...kids got their way!


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

thats a really bad pic...but its up!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Dissi, the tree is so pretty!

Alberta, we found a car for Nicole. Hopefully tomorrow the financing will all go through and she can get it tomorrow late afternoon.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi dissi, your tree looks pretty!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

dissi said:


> well ...kids got their way!


Pretty tree, Jo... Is it silver and blue, or does it just look like that in the photo? I wish mine was up and done! That's something I will tackle on another day.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

you cant tell by the pic, but its a 6ft navy artifical tree, and once upon a time, when my son was sick, the hospital gave us a bauble, a glass one, every year when he was in the hospital at xmas, and these grew until the whole tree was covered in glass (not all from the hospital, but thats where the tradition started) When I was diagnosed, I lost everything, including all my years of collecting baubles. You will be pleased to know that now, 11 years on, we have finally replaced most of the ornaments on the tree, still sticking with glass/white/silver theme...but I cant replace the ones from the hospital, he even lost his teddy bear from when he had his bypass surgery, the heart hospital gives one to each patient who undergoes this type of surgery to mark the event...hes now at 17 years post op...and hes recovered greatly... sorry rattling on again!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Jo, the tree is beautiful.Almost puts me in the spirit. Your story about the origin of the tree is so sweet. And I am glad your son is doing so good. I always loved the trees in mostly blue. Don't see that so much anymore. I won't have a tree so will enjoy all of yours here on KP.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Dissi your tree is beautiful...magical. Enjoy your tree . Bitsey(I am tired...not a whole lot of get up andgo feeling this evening).


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bonnie, will you have all that company for Christmas, or even more? Got all my fleece strips cut and started sewing. I am using the walking foot. With all those layers of fleece it is a necessity. I also lengthened the stitch length. I will have to work hard to get these done in time. I remember when you were under the gun with those uniforms or whatever they were. And I had to get a couple new cutter blades. A friend loaned me a sharpener. I wasn't too impressed.



Sewbizgirl said:


> dissi said:
> 
> 
> > well ...kids got their way!
> ...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

You can just rattle on as much as you like dissi, that is what friends are for. And we are all here no matter what for each other... That is what is so nice about the resort... I used to be afraid of the openness of being online, but I have found my compadres here. And I turn here whenever I have something I need to confide.



dissi said:


> you cant tell by the pic, but its a 6ft navy artifical tree, and once upon a time, when my son was sick, the hospital gave us a bauble, a glass one, every year when he was in the hospital at xmas, and these grew until the whole tree was covered in glass (not all from the hospital, but thats where the tradition started) When I was diagnosed, I lost everything, including all my years of collecting baubles. You will be pleased to know that now, 11 years on, we have finally replaced most of the ornaments on the tree, still sticking with glass/white/silver theme...but I cant replace the ones from the hospital, he even lost his teddy bear from when he had his bypass surgery, the heart hospital gives one to each patient who undergoes this type of surgery to mark the event...hes now at 17 years post op...and hes recovered greatly... sorry rattling on again!


 :wink:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> You can just rattle on as much as you like dissi, that is what friends are for. And we are all here no matter what for each other... That is what is so nice about the resort... I used to be afraid of the openness of being online, but I have found my compadres here. And I turn here whenever I have something I need to confide.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: We do have a special little family here


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Jo, like Alberta, I will enjoy the trees my fellow Chicks with Sticks post on the forum. We won't have one since we are going to be in Belize. Maybe someone down there will decorate a Palm Tree. Then i will take a pic and post it!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara! I got a lovely christmas card in the mail! So sweet 

Thank You and Mike! Happy holidays!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

dissi...luv your tree...and i should..the odd thing is I also do a blue tree...and glass ornaments

great minds, eh?

course i also have some odd ones here and there that have been given to the kids or to me by my students

still...mostly glass

i like the way they make it seem like we have thousands more lights than we actually do


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

You know I was thinking maybe everyone should post a pix (the ones who haven't yet). Of yourself so that we can all relate to a face when we chat. 
What do u think? I really wanted to see who I am chatting with!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knitting...do you know what happens when you are the family photographer? if you are always behind the camera..you are never in the pics,lol


will do if i find a pic or land in one over the holidays


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

So take a new pix!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

If u have a laptop or a web can you can take one in seconds! I will nag you, Joanne, and tracy, can't decide if I prefer to see a pix of mia over Tania!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

lol....when i get my face on (quoting bits)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok I'll give u some time, then I will bug you again!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Nina, that is a great idea. Should I change my avatar, or do you mean for us to send a pic via email? Actually, I have pics of some of the KPers that were sent to me when I wanted to know what everybody looks like. Hey, are you rested up after your busy holiday. I think teaching a young girl is great. Sort of passing the torch. Good for you!!



knittingneedles said:


> You know I was thinking maybe everyone should post a pix (the ones who haven't yet). Of yourself so that we can all relate to a face when we chat.
> What do u think? I really wanted to see who I am chatting with!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> If u have a laptop or a web can you can take one in seconds! I will nag you, Joanne, and tracy, can't decide if I prefer to see a pix of mia over Tania!


I already posted one when everone else did! ohhh you mean my avatar!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello Tracy, what's up for you today?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barb, want a laugh? An ad on my page says "hot Belize women. You mentioned Belize. Spooky gow they can listen in and send messages about what we are talking about.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Your pix is perfect Alberta, no worries.
They all left, loved the kids especially Atara, the girl! Yes, told her to keep knitting and to call with any questions. But I expect her to knit that scarf I helped her buy yarn for. I also told her that if she likes to knit she should try to always have a project and keep knitting, she can become anything she wants. Kal helped clean and we got rid of tons of leftovers. So it turned out well after the fact!
We always have anxiety before an event, worry during that all is going well, and relief once its over!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you get a email from A Stitch a Day? They had one I just saw that would be great for a new knitter. It was called Purl Rib. It has SS for 3 rows, then a purl row. It looked pretty easy, and she can put the pattern in her knitting basket like the rest of us. I would love a child to teach. Hey, light bulb moment. I could be a mentor or something and find someone who needs me.

Another thing. I would like to see all your handsome men. I hope you know how lucky you all are to still have a companion.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Do you get a email from A Stitch a Day? They had one I just saw that would be great for a new knitter. It was called Purl Rib. It has SS for 3 rows, then a purl row. It looked pretty easy, and she can put the pattern in her knitting basket like the rest of us. I would love a child to teach. Hey, light bulb moment. I could be a mentor or something and find someone who needs me.


Yup, why don't you offer in church. Ask if there is a child that might want to learn and has no one to teach them. You might be surprised at the outcome.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Ta dahhhhhh! Since you asked so nicely Nina here it is.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I even found one with a bit of sydney for you!!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I am off to bed love, I got all my fleece strips cut today, and 2 scarves finished. Told the lady I have to have the price of the supplies and then 10.00. I will check with all of you next time I get a hair-brained idea. They are not as simple as I thought. Have a good night Nina.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Tracy, you are beautiful. So happy to see you here. Bitsey will be surprised.



trasara said:


> I even found one with a bit of sydney for you!!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thankyou Alberta.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Great pix Tracy, love it! Thx love the Sydney harbour bridge!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Love your picture, Tracy! 

Barb, I bet they decorate the Island Pines, in pots, down in Belize. That's what a lot of people in Hawaii had for their Christmas trees, or else they bought the usual kind (firs) that were brought in by the container load... It's cool you will get to take part in their Christmas celebration.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone!
A little secret though I could be a couple of years older than this photo hahah but I will never tell!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

So pretty Tracy!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thankyou for the kind words Tania.
Is Mia on the mend?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Shes still feverish. It may be her ears.... she keeps saying her earrings hurt. Shes wide awake this morning! Could've fooled me!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Helloooo Tania!! you are so pretty!
Ear infections are the worst especially in the little ones they just feel miserable.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tracy! I'm jealous! You are beautiful and look so young! I feel like an old hag!

Tania, give Mia a hug from Auntie Barbie. Poor munchkin!
I love your new avatar too. You have no idea how pretty you are. When are you changing your hair? You will have to post a new pic then too!

I know everyone has been terribly busy over the holiday weekend, but I do admit, I missed all of you so much. Glad you are going with me to Belize! And yes, I will take pics and post so you will be there too!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

My sinuses are are hurting. All stuffy and running. My throat hurts, scratchy and when I talk I sound like a demon has taken residence inside me! Mike started laughing when I went to talk to him. He says it's raspy and hot! Twisted man!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

They all like a husky sounding female...
Barb you can never call yourself an old hag!!!! Believe me I found a flattering photo.. I took some searching I don't usually like my photos. I got my school photos this week at work ( WE have them taken when the kids do to be in their packages. This year they used a new company who had each child stand in this white frame with huge coloured blocks or balls around them, they are so cute, my staff photo is of me in the frame with a wall of coloured blocks in front of me and I am kneeling wearing my cupcake apron with a whisk and big silver bowl it is actually a nice photo very funny really.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Awwwww.... Poor Mia !

And poor barb!

Hope you both bounce back quickly!

I always hate going back to school after a holiday... Price we pay for being around everyone at holiday is being exposed to new germies...

All my students will be sniffling and coughing, ugh!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

T... I dodge those every year! I HATE having my pic taken


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Barb... You know the slp in me is going to tell you to NOT talk and drink plenty of warm... Not hot tea with honey... And other clear liquids


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

They use our photo on the wall to for parents to know who the staff are.. Mine is usually hideous I always look like a giant set of breasts with a head haha.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol I needed that laugh... Going in for early duty

Bye til later


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Cakes have finished baking so I am off to bed now night all!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Looks like nobody is home right now. But I am sipping my coffee, and looking at the posts from overnight (or morning Tracy).' BTW, I love your picture. I am glad Nina thought of this. I think it flew past me not too long ago, but I thought just for myself, not all of us.

Barb, I hope this doesn't turn out to be serious. I wouldn't want you sicky when you leave on your vacation. BTW Mike thinks you are hot no matter what!!

Tania, I do hope that Mia is better this morning. I am glad she sees the Dr today. Give her huggies from this aunty, and give her lots of cuddles. You probably do anyway. Who could resist?
Jo, it sounds like you give good advice. I will call you next time I am feeling puny. I think I forgot what your cakes are for. Great to have such talent. And being around kids will always keep you young. Sometimes that is!!

Nina, I got 2 of my scarves done. She is a good customer, and I actually have more time to finish them than I thought. I will have them done in plenty of time. I am trying to think what she wants next year. She didn't blink when I told her the price is PLUS material. And it will give me enough to buy my glasses. WTG!! And when I talked to my sister she wants 6 of them. I am afraid more will want them, but I will have to see. I keep thinking of dissi and the boleros. 

You too maryrose. You are a complete mystery to me. I imagine you like Angelina Jolee or some other movie star. That is what happens when left to my own imagination.....


You guys have a good day. I will be away, but thinking of you all. :wink:  :lol:


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I see other resorters are awake so I will just say Good morning to everyone. 

Luv 'n stuff from cloudy cold Illinois.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Good morning everyone. About to start on that first cup of coffee... yum.

Tania, love your new photo! You are beautiful.... So sorry Mia is still sick. Good you have that appt. The doc will see if she has an ear infection. Those are pretty miserable for little people.

Barb, sorry you are under the weather too. Get some greens and cook them up! Drinking lots of very cold water helps with laryngitis... helps break up and move the crud that has settled in, making your voice raspy or non-existant.

Bits and Nina might tell you Chicken Soup!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all, yes Chicken Soup is always good. Tania..love your pic..you look absolutely beautiful. And Tracey, look at you girl...You are a stunner....Ok, maybe I need to dye my hair..no too lazy. Quiet day today,,still have laundry to do, heading to the shower then my face and hair. Going to knit today chicks. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hi Alberta,

I hope you are having fun doing the scarves. Also glad you set a price that you are happy with. Now you know she probably isn't worried about paying what you need to get...

I'm still waiting to hear from the costume co. lady on the pleated skirt I made and sent to her. We haven't talked money yet and those things are time consuming, making pleats and all the pressing they require, too-- inside and out. I have to make the patterns too-- no pattern. I'm praying she will be happy to pay me what I need to get because I could really use the work.

Well, now that the dust has settled and the houseguests are gone, I want to just stay in and work on quilting my daughter's quilt. I'm going to be giving that walking foot a good workout. We are still socked in with the wet overcast weather, and it brought in the cold that we were looking for all during our WARM Thanksgiving. This is a good day to stay in the house and sew, and let my brain unwind from the last 4 or 5 days.

Alberta, have you been looking at any of the quilting fabric sites that are having Cyber Monday sales today? I have been looking, but haven't ordered any yet. There's so much to see. The one thing I would love to buy is a charm pack or jelly roll of a line called Treasures and Tidbits by Kaufman fabrics. It's a great 30's reproduction line, my favorites!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Good morning, Bitsey! I have missed you. We have all been so tied up with our families and feeding everyone.

I did manage to get two hats finished over the holiday. I made the one gray ribbed cap for my son, to replace one I made him a year ago that he lost on the plane... but it came out a tad too small. So I made another one, two inches bigger around and an inch taller... Then I took the first one apart at the top and pulled it out, back to where the crown shaping started. I knit it another inch taller and then finished the crown shaping, and my hubby will be able to wear that one. So at least I didn't have to frog it and waste all that knitting time.

Now my older son wants me to make him a hat and scarf. At the very last minute before they headed out of here, he pulled out his pants that need mending, his jacket that needs a new zipper, and some fingerless gloves he bought that he wants a hat and scarf to match-- also the same boring CHARCOAL GRAY that I've been using for the two caps. So... some extremely boring projects are on my horizon. I'm going to use Woolease, because he will ruin wool. I hope I can find some sort of pattern that is fun to knit for the scarf so I don't die of boredom. Scarves are like knitting purgatory for me.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I hate that when they do that at the last minute. Tell me when you arrive and I can make time for repairs or mending. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

My manners. How are you sewbiz? Stil trying to catch up. Started the first was of the day. 3 more to do. I am going to try and knit today and cut out tote # 3 on Friday and work on that all weekend. Later chicklets....hair time.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Man o'Man! I have missed you ladies!! Funny, I don't always have anything to say, but when you ladies are not around, I sure do go through withdrawl!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Did you see that Joanne Fabrics has free shipping???


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I hate that when they do that at the last minute. Tell me when you arrive and I can make time for repairs or mending. Bits


He left it for me to do between now and Christmas. But if he had given it to me sooner I could have sent it back with him now. :|


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Did you see that Joanne Fabrics has free shipping???


No... I'll have to look at what they have on sale today.

Missed you too, Barb!

I spent yesterday working on some little "happies" for all you guys... watch for your card.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

All of your little "happies" are to be made in Belize!! LOL


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barb, are you at work this morning?

I know Tania is busy with our mini-chick at the dr., but eventually I want to hear how it all went at the ex-in-laws for TG... She has been BIZ-EEE.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah, I'm working. Can't you tell? :shock:


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

You know, my kids call you my knitting family....they say I talk to you more than I do them..hehe

Been in to town today, to the market ys, and bought some baby wool (Like i need any???)because i managed to find a preemie hat mittens and bootie pattern...my charity project for next year...my youngest was a preemie, she weighed 6 and half pounds at 33 weeks, so they induced, guessing weight would have been around 11 and a half pounds full term....but she looked like a tiny doll, even in prem nappies they sat on her chest  shes now a strapping 19 year old, who drives me up the wall and back down again just because she is my baby! There is a facebook page called preemies uk, and i thought i might try and send them a box a month....if i can knit 6 boleros in 5 weeks, im sure i can do 4-5 hat and mitts sets a month 

new years project


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Jo, that's a great idea. I'd love to commit to a project like that but I'm so scattered brained right now, I don't know my A$$ from a hole in the ground! No committments right now. We will see after my trip.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

I still have my yarn for my knit locker projects, just need to find a pattern that I like that i can do on flat needles


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi alberta, believe me! i look nothing like jolie.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

dissi said:


> You know, my kids call you my knitting family....they say I talk to you more than I do them..hehe
> 
> Been in to town today, to the market ys, and bought some baby wool (Like i need any???)because i managed to find a preemie hat mittens and bootie pattern...my charity project for next year...my youngest was a preemie, she weighed 6 and half pounds at 33 weeks, so they induced, guessing weight would have been around 11 and a half pounds full term....but she looked like a tiny doll, even in prem nappies they sat on her chest  shes now a strapping 19 year old, who drives me up the wall and back down again just because she is my baby! There is a facebook page called preemies uk, and i thought i might try and send them a box a month....if i can knit 6 boleros in 5 weeks, im sure i can do 4-5 hat and mitts sets a month
> 
> new years project


Those tiny things are so much fun to knit and don't take long. Great take-along projects too! My Luke, now 6 feet tall and 220 lbs, was also a preemie. He was born 6 weeks early and weighed 5 lbs 1 oz at birth. Jaundice was his only problem, and that took care of itself pretty soon. I sewed tiny doll clothes for him! None of my other babies started out that small.

Ugh, it's raining again...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi alberta, believe me! i look nothing like jolie.


Well... what DO you look like???

:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, i do not want my pic as my avatar. i still need my hair colored (to lite brown). i have some gray, but the people around me say it looks like blond highlights. i'm 5 feet. not real thin, (not real heavy either).


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi sewbiz, you look very nice. i saw the wedding pics you put up.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi city, you look very nice with your dark hair. i wouldn't change it. (and least at your age, i'm 48 so i have some gray already)


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

trasara looks pretty also. if i show my pic, it will be temporary & on my profile that way the admin. could take it off when i want it off.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Morning chickies...

Tania, now I have mixed feelings.. Love the pix of you.. but love the pix of mia in her tutu too.. but I knew you would be beautiful.. inside and out it seems..It always seems that kids end up with ear infections in the winter.. hope it clears quick!

Bonnie, the hat I sent to Germany was too small too.. so I have to make another also.. and the scarf I did in a mistake rib.. It was fun.. the farrow sts is also cool.. I love looking at A stitch a day.. and when he has a simple and interesting stitch I write it down, usually make scarves out of that...

Still struggling along with my mom's entrelac.. taking forever!!! 

Joanne, you need to show your face, so that we can put a face to the name!!! Please!!! Knitting premie hats are so easy.. takes minutes.. (OK maybe a hour or so!!) On the ship we do that. Maybe I'll have time to do so on the ship and get others to join! Like Barb says.. can't commit to it right now.. but will keep it in the back of the mind..

Tea and toast.. got to get back to normal eating again... way too much food..

Oh Boy, I wrote this about an hour ago and forgot to hit the send button... oh well.. sorry.. got a call someone wants to show the house, and I ran to straighten it out..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

MaryRose, you are in charge of your avatar.. so you can post a pix, have it up until we all comment how amazing you look and then switch it... if you post it in a post then the admin has to remove it.. but as an avatar you remove it...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi sewbiz, you look very nice. i saw the wedding pics you put up.


What wedding pics? Last night I tried and tried to post some pics of my hubby for Alberta, but KP just would not upload them. I finally gave up. That's never happened to me before.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I used to have my avatar with my hubby in it. I'll get new pics of us both in Belize and post those.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Ok, I'll try again. First picture is our older son with DH at the airport. Son was leaving for Alaska. This wasn't long ago, but hubby only wears a moustache now.

Second picture is of him around 1985, in Hawaii, while we were dating. My younger son looks so much like him.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

H3ey sewbiz, those are great pics of your family. Just happened to pop in. In an hour have to run to another town to pick up a carpet. Working on my sock and I am almost ready to start the heel on sock#2. Bits. Is everyone posting pics of their families?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes Susan. Post pics of the family!

I just turned the heel and did the gusset stitches of the second sock for my niece. Working on the foot now. This is a solid color sock so it's kinda boring. Although I have to admit, I love working with dpn's! LOL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, no pics of him today, maybe another day. He is being a grump today. So he can just stay away for the moment. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I have not tried a solid color..mine is kind of a multi of the same color.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> H3ey sewbiz, those are great pics of your family. Just happened to pop in. In an hour have to run to another town to pick up a carpet. Working on my sock and I am almost ready to start the heel on sock#2. Bits. Is everyone posting pics of their families?


Thank you. Alberta asked to see our hubbies...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

So...it's a sock day, is it? I'm still trying to get rolling on the machine quilting, but I'd be a lot cozier knitting by the fire.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

There you go, was taken at my daughters graduation, whilst waiting for her to find all her friends for a st elmos pic (all of them together)...just a year older now, turned 40 in June


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Jo, you are a redhead like me!! Awesome!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

This group is sure a bunch of Hot Babes!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

dissi said:


> There you go, was taken at my daughters graduation, whilst waiting for her to find all her friends for a st elmos pic (all of them together)...just a year older now, turned 40 in June


Great to see you, Jo! Gosh, you are so young!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> This group is sure a bunch of Hot Babes!!


You said it, kiddo! At least we think so! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

my hot flashes say so


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

mine too! and im old enough to be a grandma...just cos my kids have sense and im not isnt important lol 

Yeah was blessed with the ginger gene...now it mostly comes out of a bottle! lol

you are all so beautiful....inside and out  Im so lucky to have such wonderful friends xxx


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

dissi said:


> mine too! and im old enough to be a grandma...just cos my kids have sense and im not isnt important lol
> 
> Yeah was blessed with the ginger gene...now it mostly comes out of a bottle! lol
> 
> you are all so beautiful....inside and out  Im so lucky to have such wonderful friends xxx


Ditto that sentiment!

I'm a lot older than you and I'm still waiting for grandkids too... when it's the right time for my kids. I didn't get married til I was 30 so if my kids follow suit I'll be a very old granny. My daughter married at 22 but they plan on having several years together before adding children to the picture. I think that's wise.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Just changed my profile pic to my Christmas one, so while you are all adding photos of yourselves, I took mine off! Just for a while... Thought I'd give you a break from my mug.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi sewbiz, i love your avatar. i guess your having it there temporary for christmas.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, it's nice to see what you all look like. i don't want my picture as my avatar so when i'm ready i'll temporary put it on my profile. and if anyone wants to see it they can.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hey ladies, who says blondes look nicer than dark hair women? when i was in high school, a fellow classmate was new in our school, and she had a pretty face & dark brown hair. the guys were whistling like crazy at her.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

A quick good morning. Nice to SEE you JO! You are right nina it is nice to see who you are talking to,
Bonnie you have some good looking guys in your family!!!
See You all later I have a very important meeting to day about my job with the bosses. I have a feeling they want me to move centres........


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, all you ladies look good!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

dissi, your picture is great. I think You look a bit like an imp. Thanks everybody for the pictures. So far Bonnie's husband is absolutely drop dead handsome. Love facial hair. If I was a few years younger ........



dissi said:


> There you go, was taken at my daughters graduation, whilst waiting for her to find all her friends for a st elmos pic (all of them together)...just a year older now, turned 40 in June


 :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> my hot flashes say so


Ha ha... doesn't get any "hotter" than that! :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Thanks girls... I think my fellas are pretty handsome, too.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Alberta, I'll have to tell hubby what you said. He'll probably KILL me for putting his pics up here. He's rather shy.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

dissi said:


> mine too! and im old enough to be a grandma...just cos my kids have sense and im not isnt important lol
> 
> Yeah was blessed with the ginger gene...now it mostly comes out of a bottle! lol
> 
> you are all so beautiful....inside and out  Im so lucky to have such wonderful friends xxx


Jo, mine comes from a bottle too. But it's mine cuz I paid for it and it's natural, it says so right on the bottle! "Natural Light Auburn". Me and miss clairol have a thing!!!

I'm older than you by a lot and I'm not a granny yet either!! That's ok by me!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Thanks girls... I think my fellas are pretty handsome, too.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: ABSOLUTELY!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Ladies! Had some catching up to do. 

Hi Jo! Nice to see ya too! 

Sewbiz! Your men are soooo handsome! Knowing that you're wonderful people make you all even hotter 


Alberta, I don't understand the kind of scarf you're making. Is there a link to one? 

Barbara! Wakali booboo like Mia says lol When she's not feelig well. 

Nina and Bitsey, I hope you gals are just relaxing. 



Mia doesn't have an ear infection, or throat infection. There's nothing visibly wrong. Being that Mia has had very loose stools for about a week, she said it could have cause a urinary infection and she may be fighting it off. But since Mia is not complaining when she pee's she will not be prescribing antibiotics. I agree. I don't like them very much. Like Bonnie, I'd sooner let her ride it out than shove meds down. I give it to her when she or neither of us can take it anymore. Her temp went up to 103.2 at the dr's office. Luckily Mia soiled her diaper while we were there and the dr took samples. I'm SO glad she "went" while we were there, cause I don't think i would have been able to do it myself. =X I feel better that she did... to make sure her system is clear.

Chris was looked at also and he has some kind of virus that that sprung on him. That's why he broke out. Nothing to treat it with but time... she said it lasts around 8-12 weeks. Otherwise he's fine. 

Finally took care of the registration this morning and the inspection. GRRR! 3rd time is a charm!! Something was wrong with the O2 sensor. Could have been costly. They poured something in my tank to clean the system and it's all better now. 


Bonnie, my thanksgiving went well. I talked about it yesterday  (I think it was yesterday...) The food was great and the family was great. Chris' father didn't show up. I hung around for the midnight sale bc his grandma wanted to buy him some clothes. He made out like a bandit! lol


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I split from work a little early so I could run to the mall and exchange a pair of shoes I bought a few weeks ago. They are Merrells. Cost a pretty penny. The guy said to get a 1/2 size smaller as the shoe will stretch simular to Uggs and Emus. They didn't, hurt like hell. I wore them all the time, and they were killing my poor toes. This morning I put them on and wanted to cry. I said that's it, put the old sneakers on and put the shoes back in the box, with the receipt! Took them back and exchanged for the correct size. Never believe a shoe salesman!!! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I just realized this afternoon my car is due for inspection this month too! Got to get it done tomorrow at lunch. duhhhh!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Did you all see that Justin Beiber Macy's commercial? (Did I ask that already??) I looooved it! Cracks me up every time i see it. LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

hi guys, just back from the Dr.. just wanted to get blood work before the big trip.. havent had it done in over a year... 

I was a red head too, Jo and Barb.. whenever I wanted to be!!! Good to put a face to the name!! And you are young.. And I am not a grandmother either yet.. close but no cigar!!!!

Good thing Mia is on the mend.. (or at least we hope so)... and Chris too??? What's that about??

I have Merells too, they aren't that comfortable either... but they look cool!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Hi Ladies! Had some catching up to do.
> 
> Hi Jo! Nice to see ya too!
> 
> ...


I'm sorry... must have gotten mixed up in all the craziness going on. I do remember you saying they bought Chris some clothes. How nice! That always helps...

I'm glad the kids are okay. Mia seems to be dealing with the "whatever" by running a good fever. I'm sure she will be herself again soon. At least you had her ears and throat looked at so you feel better about all that. Lots of good things to drink should help Mia feel better while this is going on-- cool juices.

It's good to hear from you! We've missed you. And where the heck is Nina today? Is she housecleaning all day?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Did you all see that Justin Beiber Macy's commercial? (Did I ask that already??) I looooved it! Cracks me up every time i see it. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Ah... there's Nina. Now we just need Bits to take a rest and check in on us.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Some pics of Mike. My Honey Bunny! :XD:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Did you all see that Justin Beiber Macy's commercial? (Did I ask that already??) I looooved it! Cracks me up every time i see it. LOL
> ...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OH, and Tania, I agree, I hate Kohls.. if you want to pay full price, then go ahead. But give me TJMaxx and Marshalls anyday over Kohls!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> OH, and Tania, I agree, I hate Kohls.. if you want to pay full price, then go ahead. But give me TJMaxx and Marshalls anyday over Kohls!!!


I love TJMaxx and Marshalls. Love Ross too!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Nicole got a car. She should be able to get tomorrow. They (Mike and Nicole) went with the VW Golf. Mike says the car is in great shape, got a great price. Of course Mike and I are putting the money up for it, but Nicole will pay us back....eventually....I hope! She won't graduate until may, hoping to have a job by August/Sept. Then she can start to pay us back (yeah, right!) LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Just made Vet appointments for my dogs. Buddy goes this Saturday, usual shots and annual check up, Bandit and Tica in January when we get back for the same. OMG. This is gonna cost us!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, my gosh, just spent what 20 minutes catching up. Lordy you chicks were chatty. Thank you Sewbiz for your Christmas avatar, and dissi, you little devil you are absolutely beautiful. And I thought we were not going to talk age...Alberta and I are on top. We are the old toots. Chat later chicks...dinner to prepare. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara, you two look so pretty and handsome! Great picture!!! He looks so peaceful on vacation! i'm sure he's happy to get away too! How nice for both of you


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Nina....... why is that commercial sad? lol i find it hilarious! I wasn't expecting the screams! hahahaha they look so funny 


Khols... never again! Any other store is better.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Yay! Nicole got her car!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Nina....... why is that commercial sad? lol i find it hilarious! I wasn't expecting the screams! hahahaha they look so funny
> 
> Khols... never again! Any other store is better.


I didn't mean Sad as "sad" but that doopy Justin Beiber gets so many girls crazy!!! I think he is a doopy kid.. that's all and there is so much hoopla about him like he is Brad Pitt or something!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Nina...he is to a 12 or 13 year old. He is like any other singer only younger. In fact, I think one of my grand daughters thinks he is so hot....she is 11. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Tell him he is safe. An 80 yr. old can't run very fast.....



Sewbizgirl said:


> Alberta, I'll have to tell hubby what you said. He'll probably KILL me for putting his pics up here. He's rather shy.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey you little grandchildrenless knitters who are still waiting I have plenty and will gladly share. LOLOLOL



Barbara Ann said:


> dissi said:
> 
> 
> > mine too! and im old enough to be a grandma...just cos my kids have sense and im not isnt important lol
> ...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Tania, no website with the scarf, but I did post a picture of it on here awhile back. Maybe someone can tell you what page it was on.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh Alberta, how wise you are!!!! And dibs on that newborn!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Here there is a store in the same line as TJMax and Marshalls. Called Home Goods. I have never had any complaints about Kohl's. What is the ptoblem?



Barbara Ann said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > OH, and Tania, I agree, I hate Kohls.. if you want to pay full price, then go ahead. But give me TJMaxx and Marshalls anyday over Kohls!!!
> ...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

You will need tools to get him away from me. I have a darling 1 year old girl to share.......



knittingneedles said:


> Oh Alberta, how wise you are!!!! And dibs on that newborn!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barb, you and Mike are such a CUTE COUPLE. I'm so happy you found each other!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Alberta, Charlie can't run very fast anymore, either. You could catch him. He lifts a lot of weight, but he can't run. (COPD).


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Oh Alberta, how wise you are!!!! And dibs on that newborn!!!


Hey, you don't get dibs!! :x I'm closer! :twisted:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Alberta, I'll happily help you be granny to the little one year old girl. They are so cute to dress up! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Home goods is in the same chain as TJMaxx and Marshals. My credit card has all their names on it! LOL


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, I love him for loving you, and being so patient while you stay so busy, and spend time here with the knitting buddies.



Sewbizgirl said:


> Alberta, Charlie can't run very fast anymore, either. You could catch him. He lifts a lot of weight, but he can't run. (COPD).


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I want to be Granny to our little Mia too! What a doll!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

LMAO!!! you guys are funny......... baby wars!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Mia loves hugs and loves being in the kitchen


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Alberta, I don't like Khol's cause they jacked up their prices BIG TIME. Like little girl tights.... $8?? They said regular price was $24. Who pays $24 for tights for toddlers? 8 dollars must have been the regular price and they pretended it was a sale.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Cool scarf Alberta!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

no war....I just declared my self the winner.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> no war....I just declared my self the winner.


hehehehe

Feeling any better dear??


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

good enough to have some pie and ice cream! LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Here there is a store in the same line as TJMax and Marshalls. Called Home Goods. I have never had any complaints about Kohl's. What is the ptoblem?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I adore homegoods and one of the first ever stores opened not too far from Barb way back when!!!!

I only buy sheets, towels etc at homegoods, nowhere else!!!! Homegoods is owned by TJMaxx and Marshalls.. which is the same company.. Ross is different..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Mia loves hugs and loves being in the kitchen


My kinda girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Chicklets...you all sound like my sister...a shopper. Me, not so much...I will shop for something I really love, otherwise if it is something I need...towels, tec...buy at walmart. Their line of towels very very nice and not expensive. Ok, chicklets, heading to my chair check in later. Maybe tomorrow pics will come on...we are now speaking. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sorry Bits, I hate Walmart, avoid it like the plague... Hate what walmart did to our country... If you have a homegoods near you, check it out. . you will never buy towels in walmart again!!! especially if you go to their clearance area!!!

Barb, I have been thinking of Turkey pot pies since you mentioned it.. so tonight with the leftover turkey, I made it.. it is now in the oven waiting to be ready to eat.. YUMMMMMMMMM!!!!! Thanks for the idea!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well Chicks, I will tell you what we have here, before Walmart came, we had a Tri-Star(grocery), Food Lion (grocery), then we have main street...Furniture, fancy food shops, sport shop, book store, appliance store, frame shop, florist, lawyers, office supply shop jewelery shop, interior design shop, well, that was it. So to purchase towels, one went to dollar store or drove 65 miles. When Walmart came they designed their store for us...high end goods. I am not driving 65 miles for towels or paying shipping. And quess what after all of the "Walmart is going to ruyin our town"...it did not it has prospered and they same thing happened in Warrenton Va....Hunt Country. Sorry, I get sick of that crap about Walmart ruining small business...when buy furniture I go to main street, when I want a plastic trash can I go to Walmart. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

bits...this is just for you...walmart towels on black friday in the mississippi delta, lol


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Lord, what were they doing...they were acting like animals. Sorry I do not do Black Friday anything. I also do not shop anywhere on the first of the month. That is not shopping that is just grabbing stuff. Sorry Southern Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

oh i agree

i stayed home and knitted with a cup of hot cocoa


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

eating some red beans and rice...with a side of pineapple salad...

going to do some work,,,but will pop in and out


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bits, you have the most important store near you.......JEWELRY STORE!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

bling bling bling


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

we had open face hot turkey sandwiches tonight. tomorrow will be left over pot roast, then wednesday will be turkey pot pie. Then that's it for the left overs. I think Thursday we will have to go out!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

You had better believe it. See, I save money on towels then I get a ring or earrings...I like that a whole lot better. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> You had better believe it. See, I save money on towels then I get a ring or earrings...I like that a whole lot better. Bits


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, gonna go knit awhile, I will check in later!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Dinner! Thanks Barb for the idea..

I don't want to fight with you Bits, but I have seen towns that have gone under because walmart came into their lives and killed Main St.. and offered owners of shops $8 an hour to work by them.. and the manufacturers have all gone to China etc because walmart wanted to bring prices down..

Just watch the free documentary to understand what they have done!

http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/wal-mart-the-high-cost-of-low-price/

Love you, but don't agree with you!!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

It came in twice.. so I am trying to edit it so as not to have the giant pix twice...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ooooh YUMMMMM! Nina did you make the crust? How please?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

What a happy girl. I can't wait to see you blond. So yopu found the scarf. I have to make 2 or 3 a day to get my order done by the 18th. Now my sister wants 6. Says sge will give them as gifts. Quorted her the same price. How is our little one feeling now?



citynenanyc said:


> Ooooh YUMMMMM! Nina did you make the crust? How please?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

It was very hard and took forever!!!!!

Go to your local grocery store and get Pepperidge Farm Pastry dough!!!! 

You think I am making Pastry dough at my age?? Heck, NO!!! Especially for a simple dinner???


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> What a happy girl. I can't wait to see you blond. So yopu found the scarf. I have to make 2 or 3 a day to get my order done by the 18th. Now my sister wants 6. Says sge will give them as gifts. Quorted her the same price. How is our little one feeling now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's still very cranky. I've been giving her lots of water and she drank a whole bottle of gatorade throughout the day. She's got a TUDE on her!! I told her to clean up her mess....... and she put her finger to her puckered lips and said SHHHHHHH

What in the world!??!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> It was very hard and took forever!!!!!
> 
> Go to your local grocery store and get Pepperidge Farm Pastry dough!!!!
> 
> You think I am making Pastry dough at my age?? Heck, NO!!! Especially for a simple dinner???


Ah ok. LOL I've used theirs. It's goooood!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > It was very hard and took forever!!!!!
> ...


If you can't get to a bakery to get theirs raw.. then Pepperidge farm is my favorite packaged pastry dough..


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good idea! Thanks


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I detest Walmart. Sometimes you can't readily see the harm being done to an economy until no one can find a job for more than minimum wage or buy a stick of anything that wasn't made in China...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Knitted 1 1/2 inch on heel flap... Frogged two inches on poncho to catch a dropped stitch... Not much progress today...


City... Our cousins 3 yr old has what they are calling "a fever virus". Aka we don't know... Anyhow, her daddy would not let her have two sprites to drink at the same time, so she shook her finger at him and called him " bumble bee butt!"

Maybe they have the same thing lol...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

As for Walmart... My hometown tripled the number of shoppers on Saturday's once Walmart moved in... 

And the shoppers did not just shop Walmart

But, the store owners worked hard to draw those shoppers in...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

They embraced the small town concept and specialized their inventory


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh hey!! I forgot to say... I got stung by a BEE today!!! I couldn't believe it! Those suckers hurt!! Right on my chest above the boobs!

I"m so mad! I had just gotten in the car... and I was smelling something funny, i was asking Chris do you smell that? He did.... I dismissed it as city stink! THEN! I felt something on my chest removed it and flung it out the window in one swift move, so i didn't exactly see what it was....... But I have a red dot in the middle of a welt. The whole thing was red a circumference of about 4 inches........ And it HURT like heck!! 

I even screamed like a little girl! LOL Chris was laughing. ALL while i was driving! I couldn't even pull over. I was on the FDR north.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Knitted 1 1/2 inch on heel flap... Frogged two inches on poncho to catch a dropped stitch... Not much progress today...
> 
> City... Our cousins 3 yr old has what they are calling "a fever virus". Aka we don't know... Anyhow, her daddy would not let her have two sprites to drink at the same time, so she shook her finger at him and called him " bumble bee butt!"
> 
> Maybe they have the same thing lol...


How funny!! I just read this after my bee posting. What a coincidence!!

These little kids these days must be sharing the same Diva guides.... lol


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Ouch!

That happened to me ... But it was a spider!

I HATE spiders! That one cost me over 800$ in med bills!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol

Nite all... Back to school fatigue hitting me hard

Til tomorrow


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OUCH! Angela! 


Good night....... Sweet dreams!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, Tania are you sure it was a bee? Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Im not sure at all. I hope so! What else bites like that? It had a good size.... i imagined it was a bee cause thats what i think they feel like. I never handled one before. 

Oh man.... it kind of still burns but the welt left....


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Usually after a while a bee sting itches...at least it does to me. If it does not feel better check it out with a Doc.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicklets, I got my new carpet. Oh it is beautiful. An oriential ...a circular - 5 ft. The colors are so beautiful. And no I did not purchase this at Walmart. Walmart could not afford to stock this carpet...I had to order it. But it is so yummy...I love it..and so does miss Bits. She has lounged on this since it came home. Ok, my chicklets, heading off and will chat in the am. Tomorrow my heel...yeah! Goodnight dear friends.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Will do! When i get in to work i will stop at the med clinic...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> They embraced the small town concept and specialized their inventory


That's not my idea of the small town concept.

The "specialized inventory" is what they can get made anywhere in the world for the least amount of money.

The big name products they carry, like rifles by Remington, and Browning, Coleman camping equipment, the small appliance brands they carry, batteries, clothing lines like Danskin, Jantzen... all have a lower class of their products that are manufactured just for Walmart sales. They are made in different factories to lower standards. Walmart is big enough that it can do this. They have contracts with Goodyear, Michelin and Continental tire companies for tires that are manufactured faster, to lower quality than those sold elsewhere. You'll get a few bucks off but you'll be buying tires again sooner. I thought everyone knew this... Is that what you mean by "specialized inventory", because you can have it! I'd rather buy the full quality products, _elsewhere_.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Tania, so sorry you got bee stung. It may have been a wasp or hornet, but all hurt. I think the wasps hurt the most. It will probably be fine by tomorrow. You need to make sure there is no stinger left in you, by scraping a credit card or something across the sting. Going sideways will pull out the stinger, if it's there. Usually it isn't, tho.

You can put ice on it if it's bothering you.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

SWAP PACKAGE ALERT:

Go ahead and open and share your packages whenever you want to. I think most of us have their box by now, and the couple that don't will just wait. I know people have been opening already and just not telling, and I feel bad about that. So go ahead and share!

Don't forget to show us pictures!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I meant the smaller shops in town... They stocked select quality good that you could not get at Walmart, and created a small town atmosphere around their shops ... Flowers. Benches. Decorations... To draw in the crowds



Sewbizgirl said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > They embraced the small town concept and specialized their inventory
> ...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> SWAP PACKAGE ALERT:
> 
> Go ahead and open and share your packages whenever you want to. I think most of us have their box by now, and the couple that don't will just wait. I know people have been opening already and just not telling, and I feel bad about that. So go ahead and share!
> 
> Don't forget to show us pictures!


Whoop whoop! It's kp Christmas!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

From Maryrose


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:thumbup: You said to go ahead and share. That is my swap gift from Maryrose. Look at that sock yarn! I love it. And she got me both of my favorite candies. Can you see the towel she made? It's beautiful and the picture doesn't do it justice.

Thank you so much Maryrose. I love it! :thumbup:


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Ooooh I love that yarn... Almost bought some... Didn't... Got home and realized I have to go back and get it, lol


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barbara, what yarn is that? It is beautiful. I want to get some of that. 

Good morning all, will open my swap this am...after I pay the bills and take a pick. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, I too will open my package after I wash my face and fix my hair. I have to say I am so excited. Back in a few.

As opposed te fixing my face. No time for that!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning everybody. Open day has arrived. Here in my house it is a big day. The package has been sitting here just looking at me for awhile now. The hardest thing to do as I have been dying of curiosity!!
Barb, what a nice package. I will relate to you a funny after everybody has their packages. Or after today. Remind me!!
Well, maybe only I will think it funny, but will share anyhow.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I CAN'T WAIT FOR YOU ALL TO OPEN YOUR PACKAGES!!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Okay, Face washed, hair out of my eyes, coffee poured. Ready, Bonnie was my swap partner, and her box was filled with treasures. Bonnie knew a lot about me from sharing here, so she made me a casserole carrier (on her vintage Singer), Sent a Christmas panel, some fabrics from the bolt, (don't panic, she sent yarn and a vest pattern also), some gourmet chocolates, hot chocolate mix, a Tom Hanks movie, one of her fab dish cloths, ( I really want to learn these), A color wheel, a flip-book of quilt design,some chocolate kisses(which I have already sampled). 2 cotton yarn, and 2 that will work up into a gift for someone.
Now if I missed anything I am sorry Bonnie. I can't tell you how thrilled I am. I took 3 pictures so you can see it all.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

3 views of swap OOPS!! Where did you go? I will try again


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> :thumbup: You said to go ahead and share. That is my swap gift from Maryrose. Look at that sock yarn! I love it. And she got me both of my favorite candies. Can you see the towel she made? It's beautiful and the picture doesn't do it justice.
> 
> Thank you so much Maryrose. I love it! :thumbup:


YUMMY sock yarn!! Yay!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

SWAP package.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Alberta, I'm so happy you liked everything. I did a knitting AND quilting gift since you love both... You have time to knit that yarn into a Christmas gift, since it's still only November!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you so much Bonnie!! All just what I wanted, even if I didn't know it. The casserole carrier will get a lot of use. I love it.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Can you share with me the dishcloth pattern, or point me to the book they are in. They look extremely hard, but I am up for the challenge.



Sewbizgirl said:


> Alberta, I'm so happy you liked everything. I did a knitting AND quilting gift since you love both... You have time to knit that yarn into a Christmas gift, since it's still only November!
> 
> Merry Christmas!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Can you share with me the dishcloth pattern, or point me to the book they are in. They look extremely hard, but I am up for the challenge.


They are actually quite easy. You only work one color at a time, for two rows each. You slip the other color. Then switch, every two rows.

I worked that cloth from a chart in Barbara Walker's Mosaic Knitting book. No pattern yet. But I do have other ones that I've written up into patterns, if you want them. I will email to you.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Alberta! Your package is awesome too! Yay!! I think we all took great care of each other in this special Resort Swap!! So far so good, can't wait to see everyone else's packages!!! WHOOOOHOOO!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am posting a pic of the fantastic swap from Barbg...Barb you went overboard and it is fantastic!!!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh yes, another great swap. m Bitsey, is that your new oriental rug under the table? 

And Bonnie, yes I would love them. Send email please. Do they have to be plain, or will the variegated work? Someone special just sent me some cotton yarn.....


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb sent me 2 balls of sock yarn , four beautiful Christmas ornaments, a cute toy for bitsey, an exquisite ornament from Lenox, 2 funny books, chocolates, washcloths and those funny pins. My hubby said though, if I trade him for yarn I would have to hire an outdoor guy to do chores. He thought those pins weere so cute... he also thinks we have a great group of girls. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Amen to that Bitsey...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you Alberta, lordy no that is not my new rug. My new rug is circular. When I post the pic of the tote, I will see if he can take a pic of the rug. Actually I need to learn how to use that camera. It is a big camera. Maybe I will get a smaller one. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Twice is nice.Amen to that Bitsey...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bitsey, I fussed with my camera for awhile, but since I want to be able to put pics here, I finally got it. I won, but camera put up a good fight.... Maybe you are right. A small bitsey camera is needed.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I am off to coffee with the girls, so will be back to see some more swap pictures in a bit. Have to get back to my scarves. 2 to 3 a day to fill my order. CU later!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I got the best swap ever!!! From the coolest girl!!!! TANIA!!!

Love everything she got me!!!

I love:

The cosmetic bag - Perfect for the trip - I have come to find out that Tania uses these bags as WIP bags.. How smart with the different compartments... GENIUS!!

The beautiful Sts holders - in their own bag that spell out "Knitting Needles (lucky me I picked a long name), perfect for the trip.

The CASHMERE yarn - ARE YOU KIDDING ME???? How awesome is that? Perfect for the trip!!!

The Berrocco yarn - LOVE the colors!!! They will make something fantastic - hat, scarf, fingerless gloves, can't decide! But I might actually try fair lsle with it!! Heard there is a woman who's mother owned a LYS and she worked with her, imagine what she knows!!!! Hopefully she can help me... on the trip- PERFECT for the trip!!

Pencils - to write out patterns - Perfect for the trip..

Books and Journals - Perfect for the trip!! Of course!!!

The threader (for my OLD eyes!!!!) who are we kidding!!
The box of needles - if I have to block something on the ship!!! - Perfect for the trip!!!

And the best!!! The Penguin ruler!! Do you think their cousins will recognize them when I am out there with the penguins? - Perfect for the trip!!!

Thank you so much Tania, I love love love all the stuff!!!!

Aren't I a lucky girl??


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OH I'm jealous!! I haven't opened mine and it's home!!!! 

Everyone has such nice things!  I'm so happy we did a swap like this.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

You're very very very very very welcome Nina!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh my goodnes, your yarn is lovely and those stitch holders are absolutely beautiful. Bits

You will certainly need those on your trip!! Who have we not heard from?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I am very very very very very very lucky to have a friend like you!!!!!! mucho amour, Tania!!! lol!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I just finished putting all thos3e ornaments that Barb sent on my trees. They are so cute. Bits.....Nina you will need to show us what you make with that beautiful yarn.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I think we are all lucky that we all found each other. What great and lasting friendships.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Nina I was thinking you needed two journals... one for your patterns and one for the trip notes! You know... to help along your blog  

I can feel the love in this room! All over the world!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

WOW, Nina! You made out like a bandit!! Tania~you go girl!! LOL

this is just too much fun!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I just finished putting all thos3e ornaments that Barb sent on my trees. They are so cute. Bits.....Nina you will need to show us what you make with that beautiful yarn.


I loved the fishing one! LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

That's some nice yarn you got there Barb! Those colors are great!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi guys... Great boxes! I will post my pix when I get home... The pix are on my laptop there...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi guys... Great boxes! I will post my pix when I get home... The pix are on my laptop there...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Come out. Come out! Where ever you are!!!  

If everyone is playing with their goodies I'm jealous!!!!!! LOL 

I left mine home! :\


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Tania, I am here, just working on the heel flap of sock #2. Hope to finish by the weekend. I know, I know, I happen to be one of the slowest knitters. Maybe after the 2nd pair I will be able to move faster. I am so afraid of making a mistake. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I think everyone else is hiding. B


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

They're all out playing with their goodies! lol


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Tania, have we seen everyone's goodies? We saw Barb's, mine, Alberta's....who else? Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Nina's. 

I'll post mine as soon as I open it when I get home


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't wait to see what everyone got!! LOL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Me too. I got a PM from Tracy that she got mine so I am waiting to see if she liked it. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Does any other group have as many pages as we do?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i see you all got lovely swaps! very nice!!! sewbiz is quite a sewer! bitsey, you have a very nice home! i'll open mine and show tonite. ladies, the yarn i got barbara ann is 5th avenue wool sock yarn from the herrschners catalog.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you Maryrose. That yarn you got looks lovely. Does it make a pattern or is it just verigated? Bits And I can not wait to see your swap.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, i don't know, i never bought it for myself.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ha! I'll let you know from Belize, I"m taking that yarn with me to make MYSELF a pair of socks!! LOL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I can't wait to see!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/scarves/moonshine-neckwrap-scarf.html

I just saw this on the pictures section and had to look it up. I love this scarf!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, i believe it works up as "varigated" not a pattern.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Barb, I saw..I think the jewelry was actually prettier. Sorry. Maybe it was the yarn...it looked bulky...I wonder how that would look in a DK weight or sock yarn? Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I put it on favorites so it is saved...the yarn looked nobby.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I was thinking a DK. I have some lovely yarn I've gotten from Webs way back when they had their tent sale back in May. I think it would be perfect for this. Maybe a pair of fingerless gloves to match? I'm not one to wear hats, but maybe a headband/ear cover thingy too?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yes, a dk also would you work the neck so it was alittle higher, almost like a mandarin collar?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Barb, that certainly is gorgeous. I copied it to to my computer. Might have to become another WIP!!I really love it.

And yes, we are certainly enjoying our swap. So neat to count you all as my very dear friends.



Barbara Ann said:


> http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/scarves/moonshine-neckwrap-scarf.html
> 
> I just saw this on the pictures section and had to look it up. I love this scarf!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't know Bits. Will the manderin collar still roll like this one?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Maybe a 1x1 ribbing for a collar to make it stand up straight? I think we could play quite a bit with this pattern!!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I really hate to sound like a dummy, but what are you calling DK? So I know what to look for. BTW, today was prayer shawl, and one of my friends gave me a hank of very pretty variegated in greens. It is pure wool, in about a sock weight. The ticket says 15.00. I am so blessed.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I want to go home and play with this one now!!! I already have 3 wips!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

DK is a weight between worsted and sock yarn.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

You can even use DK for socks, just heavy socks.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

A one by one, don't know I think a 2x2 rib might look better. Do some of both. a 2x2 might look softer.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I think I need to do a swatch! OMG! LOL


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Maybe a sport weight?



Barbara Ann said:


> DK is a weight between worsted and sock yarn.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Maybe a sport weight?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think very simular.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi Everyone Wow Christmas came early I will have to be quick as I am already late for work....
THANK YOU Bits for the fABULOUS! package it had sooo much yarn I am very spoilt... I loved that it was the yarns you had been talking about and I had no Idea what they were other than a picture on google. I have to go now but promise to post a pic when I get home...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Aberta DK is 8ply it is the wool we mostly knit with here we don't have worsted. If it helps the needle size to use is 4mm you will need to convert to US sizes.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Tracy. I think the pattern for the scarf listed a few posts back. There must be a guage to knit. Anyhow can't wait to see your package.



trasara said:


> Aberta DK is 8ply it is the wool we mostly knit with here we don't have worsted. If it helps the needle size to use is 4mm you will need to convert to US sizes.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Tracy, maryrose, and Tania. So who else is missing? Bonnie, but she said she wants to open it Christmas. We will all be on pins and needles waiting to share her good fortune. As all of ours so far have been.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Honestly I thought about waiting till Christmas, but then I'd have to pack a box in my case. This way, the yarn and the candy only. Yarn in the suitcase, candy in my purse!! LOL If i don't eat it first.

This will be the only Christmas Present I get. So Thank You Maryrose. You made my Christmas.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok Chicks with sticks, time to head home. Will be on later~


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I will do a guage. Ot will be my "goto" when I want a break from a project. I think I shared that I found a LYS near enough to drive. Well a friend from prayer shawl group and I will go there on Thursday. I am excited.



Barbara Ann said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe a sport weight?
> ...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> And Bonnie, yes I would love them. Send email please. Do they have to be plain, or will the variegated work? Someone special just sent me some cotton yarn.....


I will send you the patterns. Save your variegateds for something else and get some white and colored balls. The cloths look best in white and one color.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/scarves/moonshine-neckwrap-scarf.html
> 
> I just saw this on the pictures section and had to look it up. I love this scarf!


Beautiful scarf, Barb! Nice for a little bit of special yarn...

I'm loving all the gift opening. It's fun to see what you all got. Some great packages and beautiful yarns!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

So far so good! We all seem to be ecstatic about our packages...Hope my buddy really like hers.. I was too practical and less yarny... (I didn't send her any yarn at all, thought she must have tons like the rest of us!!!) my bad!!!

BUT!!


I am so psyched about the cashmere yarn Tania sent me.. want to make something very special with it.. any suggestions????? 

The other yarn, I might just make a skull hat like Alberta... not sure yet.. Tania, what would you do with it? Or other design? Never did that before... 

Got a whole bunch of cotton yarn too today from Barb.. bless her heart!!! lol...

Gonna take it all with me on the ship and copy Barb's idea of dishcloths from every country I visit!!! and socks too!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Tracy, maryrose, and Tania. So who else is missing? Bonnie, but she said she wants to open it Christmas. We will all be on pins and needles waiting to share her good fortune. As all of ours so far have been.


I think Dissi and I are the only ones who haven't gotten a package yet. I am good with that, as it's going to be my only Christmas present too... Dissi didn't want to hold everyone else up so she will just open hers later, when it arrives.

Tania and OSG and Maryrose will open their tonight when they get home, and then that's everyone.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

WHOO HOO!!! Christmas in December who would have thunk it!! Oh it's still November!! Sorry.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

So weird, I got off the phone this morning with a friend of mine who said she just caught the flu.. the moment I hung up.. I started sneezing and now I can't stop my nose from running.. My eyes are running and all of a sudden I have this awful cold! Must have been the kids over the weekend!! UGH I hate kids!!!  Think I have to crawl into bed and rest...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> So weird, I got off the phone this morning with a friend of mine who said she just caught the flu.. the moment I hung up.. I started sneezing and now I can't stop my nose from running.. My eyes are running and all of a sudden I have this awful cold! Must have been the kids over the weekend!! UGH I hate kids!!!  Think I have to crawl into bed and rest...


It was more likely the stress weakened your system. Then you got what was around... I'm so sorry.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Here my door is always open to whoever needs it.. so I guess germs needed to find a place to live.. and I was it!!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, i just opened Alberta's package & everything is wonderful! i love everything she gave me. i will show it later when my son comes home.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Okay, Barbara Ann. The chuckle I mentioned this morning. Maryrose sent you fruit flavored Lifesavers. WELL, Maryrose said she loved fruit flacored candy, and I sent her ........Fruit flavored .....Lifesavers. Oh well, when a person gets to a certain age it is the little things that bring us the giggles.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://designsbyblackdog.blogspot.com/2008/02/little-bit-of-decadence-yarn-sophia-4.html

I think this is what i will make with the cashmere yarn tania got me.. what do you ladies think??? simple, elegant, delis....

Or should I try something more difficult? But I don't want to ruin the yarn...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi alberta, that's ok. i love hard candy too. i'm glad you gave me the assorted ones.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, everyone got such nice sock yarn. i will have my son put my picture on the resort too. but it will go on my profile too, for i have some other KP friends. the picture that i will show is me when i was 38 my son, 17. we were at a christmas dinner.my hubby was at work at that time. that was the best pic of me i could find. i'm fussy what i put on the internet when it concerns my face. but when i get my hair done, i will put my pic on my profile. (not avatar)


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Okay, Barbara Ann. The chuckle I mentioned this morning. Maryrose sent you fruit flavored Lifesavers. WELL, Maryrose said she loved fruit flacored candy, and I sent her ........Fruit flavored .....Lifesavers. Oh well, when a person gets to a certain age it is the little things that bring us the giggles.


LOL I love Livesavers. Maryrose sent me Cherry flavored. That's my favorite.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Maryrose, the picture in your profile is your avatar. They are the same... Just leave it up for a day and then change it. We can't wait to see what you look like! You've been hiding from us!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> http://designsbyblackdog.blogspot.com/2008/02/little-bit-of-decadence-yarn-sophia-4.html
> 
> I think this is what i will make with the cashmere yarn tania got me.. what do you ladies think??? simple, elegant, delis....
> 
> Or should I try something more difficult? But I don't want to ruin the yarn...


those socks look really warm! Go for it! Once you live in Florida they do get some cold evenings, you just might need them!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Maryrose, the picture in your profile is your avatar. They are the same... Just leave it up for a day and then change it. We can't wait to see what you look like! You've been hiding from us!


I bet she's a beauty! :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I am watching the documentary that Nina shared on Walmart. I am just sick to my stomach. It's over an hour, but so very important for every American to see. PLEASE make the time to watch this video. There is so much information in it that is not publicized. This is a bad, bad company that is making people filthy rich at the top, and enslaving them at the bottom. Please watch this video and then decide for yourself how you feel about Walmart, but learn the facts.
http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/wal-mart-the-high-cost-of-low-price/


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

The Chinese factories and the lives of the workers who make the clothing and toys that Walmart sells is shown at about 1 hour into the video. You cannot, in good conscience, support this. Please watch the video. This is a discussion we need to be having, with each other and with our friends and loved ones.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

It's like slaughter houses and how they kill the animals so inhumanly..but we shut our eyes to it all, just so that we can continue to enjoy our life the way it is..

There is a parable of a rich man who was sitting by his window eating filet mignon while he glanced out the window.. He saw a beggar begging for some food in the freezing cold.. The rich man's heart hurt... and so.... he closed the curtain, and continued to eat his dinner..

We are the same way... we close the curtains so as not to have to see how things really are!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Maryrose, the picture in your profile is your avatar. They are the same... Just leave it up for a day and then change it. We can't wait to see what you look like! You've been hiding from us!
> ...


hi, you're so sweet to say that.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hello, i just got done eating dinner.meatloaf with potatoes & carrots around, cooked zuccinni, and garlic bread from the store that you just put in the oven for a few minutes.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Maryrose, the picture in your profile is your avatar. They are the same... Just leave it up for a day and then change it. We can't wait to see what you look like! You've been hiding from us!


hi sewbiz, thanks for telling me. i really didn't know that.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Quite a few of us are here waiting patiently for the grand reveal. So anxious!! And Bonnie, I watched 20 minutes or so. My son and his life partner Terri feel this way too. They wouldn't step into a Walmart store if life depended on it. Planning to send the webpage to them. It is a long video and will watch it later. I am sure thay will have plenty to say about it. Their main problem is the way they treat their employees, and how everything is now manufactured someplace else. I don't think I ever thought about it in such terms as to wipe out a whole town. But I think it has happened here. Stores closing, people at the food pantries. I thank God these things are available. As far as health care, I think there is enough graft and corruption there to take care of us all. Off my soapbox for now, but this will sure stir up a great debate. What can be done about it? As little as I have to spend I can't effect real change.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, Chicks, just went to Maryrose's profile...what picture?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't think she has it up yet Bitsey.



Bitsey said:


> Ok, Chicks, just went to Maryrose's profile...what picture?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Ok, Chicks, just went to Maryrose's profile...what picture?


i didn't put it up yet.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Chicklets, I thought our group was not going to be political. I mean, if this is what you all want then things could get nasty. I am not going to participate with this political garbage. If this is your opinion so what it is yours. This is an opinion that is not believed by all. That is all I have to say. Except one thing...some people cannot afford to shop anywhere except Walmart and Family Dollar....oh, my goodness quess where Family dollar, dollar general and dollar tree get their merchandise...same place. Blame anyone...blame the unions. That is it for me...I am out of here.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

See maryrose we all can't wait to see you!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

dinner is over, all cleaned up, time to sit and relax! whoohoo!

I'm gonna do a swatch, I really like that collar thingy I posted. Not sure which yarn to use, I picked two out of my stash.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Just a footnote to Chinese made products.....Try Vera Bradley, go to a high end furniture shop....the parts are manufactured in china and puttogether in the states. I do not think that there is one person here who can afford to purchase most products that are not made in China. America produces very little...Pakistan...chains children to rug making machines....try India...Indonesia, but we do have Canada oh, and mexico. Politics does not belong on our resort.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Everyone!! WHAT A CHRISTMAS is right!  

I loooooove everything Tracy!!  From way down under! WOOHOO! 

The yarns are beautiful! The buttons! Oh man they're cute! Mia got her own gift and she said herself: I like it mommy!  Beads! Those are unique. Sorry folks, i'll be making my own stitch markers or earrings with those  A map of Australia! Tracy, you must have known that i'm geographically challenged! hahahaha The pea in the pod pin! Cute as a button! And how cool are those tags! Love that I can add my name to my stuff ;D


Thank you so much Tracy! I'm really very very very HAPPY!!!!


PS 

I will let you know if Lifesavers are the same here and in Australia  Mia wanted to dig into them first lol


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, Tania...please put up a picture...I would love to see it. Bits

Sorry if feelings are hurt, but I meant what I said...if I offend not a problem. Susan

Goodnight to all.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Nina! i'm sorry! I thought you'd have the patterns. I was going to include them, but i thought you'd have them on a flashy thing... will send you a few


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sweet package!! Nice job Tracy!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

What did you say?? Wait what did i miss??


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Susan, don't go leaving us. We are not talking politics. 

Hang around enjoy everyone's packages.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

So far every swap package has been so great, and showed so much thought that each one was unique. Great choices Tracy.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Copy of a PM with authors permission.........

Lol, I think as friends we need to be able to share other things besides silly talk, sometimes we need to open our eyes to the world as friends. And I don't think watching how Walmart treats everything and everyone is political at all. If you found a store in your neighborhood that had children in the back room sewing from dawn to midnight with no break would you allow it to continue? Would you call it political? I think not, I think you would call it your Christian duty to do something! Alberta you can cut and paste this on the forum if you like!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok then. I think everyone has lost their tongues. 

Let's try to remember each of us has our own opinions. Try not to get upset over them. We agree not to always agree. That's all there is to it.

I love each of you. I need each of you.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tania, Mia looks so cute in the hat Tracy made. How's those lifesavers? Are they the same?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I wonder if Tracy got the tootsie rolls I sent her.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Absolutely!! You all mean so much to me. I would do anything I could for you, so let's just feel the love we have.



Barbara Ann said:


> Ok then. I think everyone has lost their tongues.
> 
> Let's try to remember each of us has our own opinions. Try not to get upset over them. We agree not to always agree. That's all there is to it.
> 
> I love each of you. I need each of you.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bonnie, what was that tip you gave us about how long our tail should be for casting on the correct amount of stitches. I need to cast on 333!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Just a footnote to Chinese made products.....Try Vera Bradley, go to a high end furniture shop....the parts are manufactured in china and puttogether in the states. I do not think that there is one person here who can afford to purchase most products that are not made in China. America produces very little...Pakistan...chains children to rug making machines....try India...Indonesia, but we do have Canada oh, and mexico. Politics does not belong on our resort.


I have to say my piece and then I will shut up!!!

ABC Diane Sawyer is having a segment called "Made in America" where she is asking viewers to do their best to buy things for Christmas that are "Made in America" ..

I understand how things are so much cheaper in other countries.. but at least some assemble them here which gives us some job support..

But here is an example of media insanity: people buying Ford vehicles thinking that Ford is a USA Company and the car is made in America.. but the reality is that 98% of the parts and labor of the Ford cars are made overseas.. on the other hand TOYOTA, which is a Japanese company, makes their parts and assembles 98% of their cars in the STATES.. but the advertisements and propaganda makes people believe that they should buy Fords, which leaves NO money in the USA... So we are lead to believe whatever the media and giant companies want us to believe.. and most of us do!!!

BIG MISTAKE!!

NOW I WILL SHUT UP!!!

But we are all adults and can decide for ourselves what we want to do or not do..

and whatever our opinions are... I still love you all!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Bonnie, what was that tip you gave us about how long our tail should be for casting on the correct amount of stitches. I need to cast on 333!


R U Making a potato chip scarf???? I have an easier way to make one if you need it...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

picture of me. and alberta's resort christmas package.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tania, I could eat that child up in one bite!!!! Is she not the cutest little thing ever????? The hat is perfect for her!!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Mary Rose, what are you worried about... you're cute too!!!!!!
and your swap looks fantastic... so many handmade things.. You rock Alberta!!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Awesome package Maryrose! And why are you hiding from us?????? You are adorable! Don't hide anymore!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

thanks barbara ann.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Bonnie, what was that tip you gave us about how long our tail should be for casting on the correct amount of stitches. I need to cast on 333!
> ...


No, not a scarf like that. This is the scarf thingy I posted a link to earlier. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Maryrose, you are adorable, and do not look old enough to have grown children. Thank you for posting, and I am so glad you like the box. I had such fun putting it together. It got full, so had to quit.



maryrose said:


> picture of me. and alberta's resort christmas package.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/scarves/moonshine-neckwrap-scarf.html

here it is again.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Okay, so have all swaps been posted? I have lost count.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


 I saw it.. cute.. but isn't it bulkyish yarn??? you are doing it in DK?? don't you have to add sts than? Or is that with the added sts???


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Okay, so have all swaps been posted? I have lost count.


I think everyone but...

Bonnie

Joanne

Angela

Tracy showed hers, right?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

The way the neck rolls might be stopped if before you start the body of the shawl a couple rows of purl stitches were done. or doing it in knit and purl rib would also make it stay still. I personally do not like the roll thing. I did a roll brim hat and really didn't like it. Frogged it and saved the yarn. Right now i am concentrating on hats, mittens and scarves for our mitten tree in church. There is so much need.



Barbara Ann said:


> http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/scarves/moonshine-neckwrap-scarf.html
> 
> here it is again.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, i was 38 in that picture. (i'm now 48). i haven't changed a real lot except i have some gray. (which looks like blond highlights to other people who see me.) i will show a recent pic when i go to the beauty salon.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm not adding stitches. I'm just using dk. I think it might be ok because I knit loose and I think the yarn I'm using will look good. Hey, can't know until I try! LOL I can always frog it.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Just want it to be big enough to wrap around your neck!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Gotta go. Will check later to see what is up. Have a good evening.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

i think it will be fine! LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

K trust u!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

YAY! Maryrose!! We finally get to see you!! Bella lady


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> K trust u!


I'm not so sure you should go that far! LOL :twisted:


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, what does bella lady mean?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Back to correct my mistake. My gourmet chocolates were the most scrumptious chocolate covered cookies. Oh so good! Some light, some dark and some with nuts and some without. Anything chocolate is okay with me. Thanks again Bonnie!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hey, how do you put those yellow smileys on the reply block?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i'm for sewbiz to see my picture. she's been waiting to see it. that was the best one of myself i could find. but like i said before, when i go to the beauty salon, i'll up-date my pic.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hey, how do you put those yellow smileys on the reply block?


click on the "rely" button at the bottom of the last post. Not quote unless you want to quote.

the smilies box will pop up to choose from. then just type away!
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Quite a few of us are here waiting patiently for the grand reveal. So anxious!! And Bonnie, I watched 20 minutes or so. My son and his life partner Terri feel this way too. They wouldn't step into a Walmart store if life depended on it. Planning to send the webpage to them. It is a long video and will watch it later. I am sure thay will have plenty to say about it. Their main problem is the way they treat their employees, and how everything is now manufactured someplace else. I don't think I ever thought about it in such terms as to wipe out a whole town. But I think it has happened here. Stores closing, people at the food pantries. I thank God these things are available. As far as health care, I think there is enough graft and corruption there to take care of us all. Off my soapbox for now, but this will sure stir up a great debate. What can be done about it? As little as I have to spend I can't effect real change.


Do watch the rest. There is so much revealed (by the employees themselves) that I never knew. You haven't even seen the tip of the iceberg yet.

I'd rather spend more at my local Kroger store and just buy less food than shop at Walmart. NO more Walmart for me.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey Chicklets, I thought our group was not going to be political. I mean, if this is what you all want then things could get nasty. I am not going to participate with this political garbage. If this is your opinion so what it is yours. This is an opinion that is not believed by all. That is all I have to say. Except one thing...some people cannot afford to shop anywhere except Walmart and Family Dollar....oh, my goodness quess where Family dollar, dollar general and dollar tree get their merchandise...same place. Blame anyone...blame the unions. That is it for me...I am out of here.


I just asked for people to watch a very informative video. What is political? We aren't talking politics at all, just Walmart and their corporate policies. There are things about them that we all should know in order to decide if we want to keep supporting them. But you have to _see it_ to know.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> As little as I have to spend I can't effect real change.


I don't have a lot to spend, either. But what I do spend, I want to spend wisely.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Hi Everyone!! WHAT A CHRISTMAS is right!
> 
> I loooooove everything Tracy!!  From way down under! WOOHOO!
> 
> ...


The hat is adorable on Mia... Precious. Love the yarns and all! Australian lifesavers look way longer than ours...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hi all...back from the basketball game finally!

here it is:



Wow! Nina makes a GREAT Santa!!!
I think my favorite thing she sent are the gloves...they fit so much better than the pair I tried before! 
She also sent a magnetic box to keep my small needles and suchand it is already loaded and in my bag..

And look on the lamp.the perfect pig show hat, lol (my family loved it!)

A bead kit and some great lotion for my hands

And a loaf of her fruitcake! Yummm.talk about tasty! 
(and I wouldnt trade my gloves (or hat) for five skeins of that $99.99 yarn Ive been drooling over at my lys!!!)


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Copy of a PM with authors permission.........
> 
> Lol, I think as friends we need to be able to share other things besides silly talk, sometimes we need to open our eyes to the world as friends. And I don't think watching how Walmart treats everything and everyone is political at all. If you found a store in your neighborhood that had children in the back room sewing from dawn to midnight with no break would you allow it to continue? Would you call it political? I think not, I think you would call it your Christian duty to do something! Alberta you can cut and paste this on the forum if you like!


Thank you Alberta... who said this?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Bonnie, what was that tip you gave us about how long our tail should be for casting on the correct amount of stitches. I need to cast on 333!


It's not the number you go by, but the width. Do you know the measurement? For instance, if it was 36" wide, you would pull out 3x that much yarn, or 108". You can estimate and if you run out of tail, finish up by doing 'purled on' cast on sts. They look just like long tail cast on, only the tail end of the yarn won't be at the end (which is no big deal...).


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> picture of me. and alberta's resort christmas package.


Maryrose you are so cute! You should have that picture as your profile picture (avatar).

And what a nice box Alberta made for you. Lovely stuff. She no doubt made that wall quilt of the wreath. I love it.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Bonnie, what was that tip you gave us about how long our tail should be for casting on the correct amount of stitches. I need to cast on 333!
> ...


I remembered you mentioning the purl cast on, so I did run out of tail and so I did use your advise and do a purl cast on. thank you!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OMG! there are OTHER kinds of life savers out there!! Thank you Tracy! We likey! Mia said MMMM I like it. 

LifeSavers Musk is like our Violets - Completely new to me!  I actually like Violets and LOVED them when i was preggers with Mia. I'd buy the box at Bellevue's gift shop lol. 

---------------

WOW!!! 

LifeSavers Tingles is like having SODA candy! It's an explosion in my mouth. I can't explain the properties of it, but it reminds me of alka seltzer fizz in my mouth =D



These are SO cool Tracy! Thank you so much!!! 

I've been enlightened!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

what are Violets?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara! you've never had violets? The little purple squares. Most people over look them now, cause they're an "old" candy... But i love it! lol


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

That didn't explain much lol let me find you a link


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi sewbiz, that was me 10 yrs. ago. but i still rather not have my face on an avatar. i will show the most recent pic when i get my hair done. i still look pretty much the same, but my hair has more gray in it.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Here it is:

http://www.padutchfineteaspices.com/images/violetcandy.jpg


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, oh yes, alberta handmade me me lovely things. i will hang the christmas quilt wall hanging soon, after i put up my tree. i also love the perfume set she gave me. i love tea rose, and that is very close to my favorite scent.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Here it is:
> 
> http://www.padutchfineteaspices.com/images/violetcandy.jpg


never heard of them!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

going to bed. Another work day tomorrow.

Goodnight Chicks with Sticks!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

well, i must say "goodbye" for now. i have things to do with my knitting. oh by the way, in that pic of myself, my son was seated next to me. he was 17 at that time (now 25), we were at a christmas dinner with some church friends. (my brother was there before he moved to florida). my son who posted these pics didn't want to be on the forum.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Maryrose, bella means beautiful


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Night Barb! Sweet dreams!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> hi all...back from the basketball game finally!
> 
> here it is:
> 
> ...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Maryrose, bella means beautiful


thanks.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

so i cannot get my photo to load....grrrrr


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

nina...i am trying everything i know to do...very frustrated...i have never had this happen like this before


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

What a beautiful smile. Thank you for your picture. Try to load again. That is what I had to do.....



onesoutherngal said:


> so i cannot get my photo to load....grrrrr


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

thanks alberta....that was this summer...not the best focus, but the most recent photo i have


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

You'll get it.. no fear!!! Got to show them the piggy!!! lol


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi finally caugt u I am so glad you liked your package Tania!!! Mia looks so sweet in the hat just like I thought she would..... Now I have so much to tell you all if you hang on line a bit I will quickly take a photo of my wonderful gift from Bitsey.
Maryrose and OSG it is great to SEE you both I feel like I am actually talking to you when I see your lovely faces...
Tania I have a little tale about your parcel to tell you...
I originally packaged up for you ,Mia and Chris some Australian chocolates a violet crumble bar ( choc covered honey comb) and some boxes of smarties

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Violet_Crumble
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smarties
The package was all ready to mail and I took it to work ready to mail when I finished I left it in the car and didn't think anything of it until 6 hours later when 1/2 way to the care I realised that the rain had stopped and it was quite warm and sunny and I that a moment and thought oh no the chocolate........
So I had to carefully undo the package to see if it was melted and it was.... so I then got the life savers (I thought they were Australian haha) I think the flavours are Aussie just not the brand.. You live and learn..


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

oh my...chocolate covered honey comb!!!

dear gobbligook that sounds delicious...melted or no!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> You'll get it.. no fear!!! Got to show them the piggy!!! lol


i don't know what else to do!...

even tried shutting down computer and starting over...

tried reloading photo from my sd card

it is a jpeg? is that the problem?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

jpg is a photo.. only way, I think to have a photo.. 

Did you hit a reply to a post button? then you can upload the pix.. don't edit cause that will delete the pix... 

Have you done it before???


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

trasara said:


> Hi finally caugt u I am so glad you liked your package Tania!!! Mia looks so sweet in the hat just like I thought she would..... Now I have so much to tell you all if you hang on line a bit I will quickly take a photo of my wonderful gift from Bitsey.
> Maryrose and OSG it is great to SEE you both I feel like I am actually talking to you when I see your lovely faces...
> Tania I have a little tale about your parcel to tell you...
> I originally packaged up for you ,Mia and Chris some Australian chocolates a violet crumble bar ( choc covered honey comb) and some boxes of smarties
> ...


Now smarties are english.. they are like our M&Ms...

Tim Tams and Marmite.. now that is something we dont have here in the USA... you should really think about sending Marmite next time!!!!!! LOLOLOLOL!!!!! 
:thumbup:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Angela! Look how beautiful you are!! 

It may be the size of the photo. JPEG is ok.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I remembered you mentioning the purl cast on, so I did run out of tail and so I did use your advise and do a purl cast on. thank you!


And how did it turn out? Didn't it look just like the long tail? I love it... way better than having to start over and frog 300 cast ons. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Here it is:
> 
> http://www.padutchfineteaspices.com/images/violetcandy.jpg


Oh wow. That is an old candy!

I would love the fizzy lifesavers. There was something called "pop rocks" I used to buy for my kids that did that. Just exploded in your mouth. Fun.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

We definitely do not have these life savers in the USA! Definitely Aussie!

Tracy I'm really very happy!  Everything is so cute and right up my ally!! Miss Mia did not want to take the hat off. And I had to hide the life savers from her. She ate about 3 of the musk ones. She really likes them. Chris hasn't tried it yet. LOL Ooops! 

Thank you so much Tracy! I love everything!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

The little pin is of Snugglepot and Cuddlepie they are Characters in well known children's books they are gumnut babies who have adventures. The Author is May gibbs if you google any of these names you will find heaps of info.
I have had her books since I was a child it is all Australian fora and fauna.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I dont get it.. you just add from another yarn? or the other side once you purl one side?????


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Something tingly like pop rock. I couldn't tell at first if it was gum... . then it kind of fizzed. It's in a tablet shape. Pretty good. 

I'm going to send Barbara some Violets. She's gotta try it, even if she doesn't like them


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> nina...i am trying everything i know to do...very frustrated...i have never had this happen like this before


There you are! Your hair is much shorter than when I saw you... The same thing happened to me the other night when I was trying to upload pics of my hubby. Just wouldn't go.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

on well...will try again tomorrow


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

trasara said:


> The little pin is of Snugglepot and Cuddlepie they are Characters in well known children's books they are gumnut babies who have adventures. The Author is May gibbs if you google any of these names you will find heaps of info.
> I have had her books since I was a child it is all Australian fora and fauna.


Very Cute. I like it a lot. In a aaawww cutsie pie kind of way  i wanna snuggle it and squeeze it tight lol


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > Hi finally caugt u I am so glad you liked your package Tania!!! Mia looks so sweet in the hat just like I thought she would..... Now I have so much to tell you all if you hang on line a bit I will quickly take a photo of my wonderful gift from Bitsey.
> ...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

here i have wasted all my time trying to post instead of chatting...and now i need to get to bed...early duty tomorrow


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

it grows sooooooo fast! i think it is the vitimins that i have to take...it always grew fast, but now it is impossible to keep cut...it grows well over an inch a month

There you are! Your hair is much shorter than when I saw you...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

You mean Vegemite, Marmite is English tastes slightly different but along the same lines... I was going to send Vegemite but couldn't get little ones in time it really is an aquired taste. Smarties have milk choc inside them your right very similar to m&ms..
Sorry to say Tania I ate the melted chocolates it was all over me lol...
Sorry I messed that last post up...
I will send pic of my pressie now...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I dont get it.. you just add from another yarn? or the other side once you purl one side?????


Are you talking about the purled on cast on?  You just purl into the last st you cast on and put the new purl st on the needle. Then do again, until you have enough. They should look identical to a long tail cast on, on the front side.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

YAY!  So we now all know what we look like! 

ANd almost all of us have our packages. Christmas in November is right!! Woohoo!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > I dont get it.. you just add from another yarn? or the other side once you purl one side?????
> ...


I'm clueless about this too. I'm going to search for a video tutorial.........


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > knittingneedles said:
> ...


Just look for a video of the "knitted on" cast on, and then do purl sts instead of knit ones.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Does any other group have as many pages as we do?


good morning all has been running about 60=70 pages ahead of us....

but if all my attempts to post my swap pix come thru...we should easily pass them, lol

i am scared when i log on tomorrow there will be about 20 pix of the same thing :shock:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I tried to get Mia to bed....... she took a nap though... 7:30-9. I tried my darndest to not let her go to sleep, but she fell out in her feeding chair. So we've taken a bath, detangled our hair... put on the jammies and now she calls herself a mermaid. LOL I don't know where she got that from! I would think tinkerbelle, that's who's on her jammies! 

This is her after Chris picked up all her toys. She's trying to pull them out!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> YAY!  So we now all know what we look like!
> 
> ANd almost all of us have our packages. Christmas in November is right!! Woohoo!!


All but me, and that worked out well because I don't need it for several weeks! Dissi pm'd me today and she received her package today too! She must have had a busy day because we didn't hear from her, but I'm sure she will be showing her box soon too.

Hope Angela and Tracy can post photos soon, so we can all drool.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Just look for a video of the "knitted on" cast on, and then do purl sts instead of knit ones.


ok. i do the knitted cast on. that's usually how i start everything. so I'm going to try the purl one or is it just to extend the stitches after we've knitted?

So sorry if i'm being dense about it. what is the circumstance to use the purl one?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Photos coming now...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sorry they don't want to load I will try again.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OH! I lost the tingly lifesavers to Chris!! And he liked the musk ones also, but I told him he had to pick one.  He said....... From Australia??? Kewl! lol


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

trasara said:


> Sorry they don't want to load I will try again.


maybe its the site then?....i gave up til tomorrow


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Have to womder why the trouble uploading. Happened to me yesterday, now you and Angela. Spooky. Maybe we are too big????


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Third time lucky.....


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

No. Not too big. 


I just uploaded a pic of Mia a few minutes ago. Gonna try another


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

How about taking the picture again, and starting over? Might work.



onesoutherngal said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > You'll get it.. no fear!!! Got to show them the piggy!!! lol
> ...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

WOW! Tracy! That's a whole new stash!!! How cool!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Mia is adorable in her new hat. Movie star in the making I say.



citynenanyc said:


> No. Not too big.
> 
> I just uploaded a pic of Mia a few minutes ago. Gonna try another


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes, it certainly adds to what you have. Hope you will show us what becomes of all of it. MMMMMMgood!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

idk...tried it all with no luck...


i do know early duty comes early..

really saying goodnite now,lol

happy knitting all

(tracy...you made out like a bandit, girl...hope to see many projects posted with all that yummy yarn)

this has really been fun ; )..... so glad we all stumbled upon each other....

i hope dissi was pleased with her box...it did NOT contain any Mississppi PEACHES, lol


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

My bed is calling so I will say goodnight. See you all tomorrow. It has been a very good day. Not only got to actually see you all, and got to share my wonderful swap with all of you.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Just look for a video of the "knitted on" cast on, and then do purl sts instead of knit ones.
> ...


It's to extend your long tail cast on if you run out of "tail" early.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sweet dreams Angela!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Night Alberta! Sweet dreams too!  

Lot's of happy campers here today! I don't want to go to bed now........


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Third time lucky.....


Wow Tracy, your package looks like ALL YARN. Bits blessed you good! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> No. Not too big.
> 
> I just uploaded a pic of Mia a few minutes ago. Gonna try another


What a sweet picture. Your kids are beautiful... And, I spy some Encore!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Yahhh it worked heres what I got...
4x Vanna's choice
1x Araucania multy
1x Araucania Ranco
1x softee Baby
2x peaches and ceam... yah dishcloths...
2x Caron Fabulous
3x Gedifra ( I think that is right.)
a nail buffer
needle holders and Dove chocolate Almonds ( That I have eaten already with a little help from Hubby and girls)
Thankyou once again Bits...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Merry Christmas, ladies, and goodnight!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

This is what I have been busy doing instead of chatting on here.
It is for the Busy Bee kids at work that are "graduating" preschool and going to big school.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > No. Not too big.
> ...


lol Yes ma'am!! You pegged that one. I have no idea what to do with it. Where is it in the grand scale of yarns?? I just looooooove that berroco vintage, and berroco anything that i feel a bit spoiled. I bought the encore once for a blanket i wanted to do.... then i heard her say something to a relative about not wanting handmade stuff at her shower. She called it "tacky"..... we could discuss this topic for hours! I'm over it. It was last year.

When I started. A year ago this week! lol I thought to myself, how does one have yarn for years! like some ladies mentioned. Like 20 years even...... I can see how it happens. it starts to pile up. Chris says... Mom, no more yarn Puhleeease! lol

Those two are the apple of my eye as you can tell.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

What a cute cake!!! You're good! Such talent. Do the kiddies go to preschool now? or regular grades? What's the grading system there? Here we have preK, K, 1-12, then college if possible but preferrable of course. 


Did you know i got stung by a bee yesterday??? I think it was a bee! lol what a coincidence!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Bitsey did a great job! All those yarns are great!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I read but didn't get chance to post yesterday everything is in a tail spin at the moment.. It really is the silly season... I work in a long day care we cater to working parents we have 56 chn aged 6 weeks to 6 years.( our 3-5 year room is a pre school) This is not compulsary just a choice
At about 5 (this is law) the chn start kindergarten then do years 1-12( Jess has just finished year 12 and Sam is in Year 10)
Then kids can apply to go to uni to do a degree,go to tafe(technical college) for a certificate or diploma, or get a job.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Bitsey did a great job! All those yarns are great!


I know I am going to have a lovely time with it all the cotton for dishcloths of course! I have been dying to get some .
The best thing is I can use an American pattern without having to work out the differences.
Tania don't forget the Merino is 8ply(DK) so you will need to check the gauge or use an Aussie/British pattern.
I made my socks with the same sock yarn that I sent you and I used 2.75mm(Aussie size) dpn and the sizing was perfect.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Ohhh no I scared you all away.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I wonder if Tracy got the tootsie rolls I sent her.


I am still keeping an eye out for them... should be here soon.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Well looks like you have all gone for the night! I'll turn out the lights I have to go back to work for a couple of hours. What a fun day it has been at the resort today. Hugs to you all.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

I really did enjoy opening my presents from Angela..
Im not feeling too well but when i get a chance I will post a pic.....feel rather guilty, cos I didnt post Bonnies until last Friday, but the woman at the post office did say it would be there within 5 working days, but she said that about Bits Ginger nuts and they took 4 weeks!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Don't worry Dissi, Bonnie did say she wants to put it under the tree so as long as it is there for Christmas all is good. I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi dissi... We posted about the same time, and sewbiz and I are both in Mississippi... It may come today or tomorrow


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Love that cake! Reminds me of Winnie the pooh... Whom I adore


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > Hi finally caugt u I am so glad you liked your package Tania!!! Mia looks so sweet in the hat just like I thought she would..... Now I have so much to tell you all if you hang on line a bit I will quickly take a photo of my wonderful gift from Bitsey.
> ...


I've had both the Tim Tams and the Smarties. I had a friend in Australia that sent them to me. Yummy


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > I remembered you mentioning the purl cast on, so I did run out of tail and so I did use your advise and do a purl cast on. thank you!
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: It worked great!!! So nice to start over after putting 238 sts on the needles!! LOL Thank You!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning Barb. I hope you have a great day. Are you counting down yet? I will do it for you. 16 days to take-off....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning Alberta! Yes, I'm counting down! LOL I've been counting since Mike told me we were going!

It's coming pretty fast, and I told Mike what concerns me about that is it will go by too fast. I want it to come quickly and then slow the clock down once we get there! If only!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

WOW, I've just caught up! You ladies where chatty. 
Wonderful packages!
Angela...so good to see you!! We are one bunch of good looking women. Holy Cow!

Tracy, I can't wait for you to try those tootsie rolls!! LOL


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

So getting ready to step out in a 29 degree morning has shown me something....


I need some clothes!!!

Trying to dress for cold duty... Hot school in am... Cold school in the pm ... Hot afterschool therapy room... Then unknown gyms for the basketball games.... Ugh! 

I need lots of layers that are machine washable...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all, I hope that everyone is nottoo angry with me..but I do think the resortshould be the resort...a place to knit, have fun and chat. Bitsey

Happy to see your smiling face Angela.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good morning Susan! I don't think anyone is angry with anyone. 

Hope you have a fantastic day. I'm still waiting to see the pic of the second tote!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

No Bitsey, nobody was angry with you. Okay my friendly little slueth group. I want to make a scarf with the lovely yarn I got from Bonnie. The pattern has seed stitch border and up both sides. But has a cable pattern on each side. (cable is 8 stitches wide). I do not remember where I got it, and can't find it again. Have been looking for an hour. Anybody seen one like it?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Good morning all, I hope that everyone is nottoo angry with me..but I do think the resortshould be the resort...a place to knit, have fun and chat. Bitsey
> 
> Happy to see your smiling face Angela.


Isn't it great to know what we all look like?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Coffee time. Cup is empty. Then it is reading day. My little senior citizens await.....


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> This is what I have been busy doing instead of chatting on here.
> It is for the Busy Bee kids at work that are "graduating" preschool and going to big school.


Oh my gosh, that's the cutest one yet! Those kids are so lucky to have you. That cake will just delight them, no end...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > citynenanyc said:
> ...


Encore is about the top of my list, for acrylics. It's one acrylic I love... has a little wool, actually, 20%. It feels nice, like wool. No plastic squeak and you can wash it. It holds up well. It would make a great sweater for Mia, something you could throw in the washer without thinking twice. Or scarves, blankets, anything... It's good stuff. I've made countless 5 Hour Baby Sweaters with the Encore Colorspun.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

dissi said:


> I really did enjoy opening my presents from Angela..
> Im not feeling too well but when i get a chance I will post a pic.....feel rather guilty, cos I didnt post Bonnies until last Friday, but the woman at the post office did say it would be there within 5 working days, but she said that about Bits Ginger nuts and they took 4 weeks!


NOT TO WORRY... It's right on my time schedule! If it came early it would just be sitting here, tempting me...

All is well.

And I hope you feel better.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Good Morning Alberta! Yes, I'm counting down! LOL I've been counting since Mike told me we were going!
> 
> It's coming pretty fast, and I told Mike what concerns me about that is it will go by too fast. I want it to come quickly and then slow the clock down once we get there! If only!


Time moves slower on an Island...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Good morning Bitsey... not mad at you.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I love the yarn in the pix... I know the tubs are full of Mia's toys?? or are most of them yarn too except the last one. .I can see giant legos!! Wouldn't it be funny (or maybe sad!) that you would have more yarn than Mia has toys???

Good to see Chris loves his baby sister!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi everyone... busy morning, busy day ahead.. spent most of the afternoon in bed.. shot myself up with a heavy dose of Vit C and i think it might have worked some..
Now to the packing..

I made some great scarves with encore yarn.. It works great with the ruffle scarf, since it has a nice drape, the ruffles moved... (if you know what I mean).

I hope Angela gets to post the box at some point.. I did something different... I didn't send any yarn!!! I know it's sacrilegious of me not to, but I thought we all have huge stash and what can I send her that she already doesn't have.. so I tried to get stuff that would help her knit instead.. Anyway, I hope she really was happy with the stuff.. 

Tracy, you really did make out like a bandit.. (Daniel McPearson maybe? You think he is into yarn??) Silly me!

Well, finally, I am starting to get responses from the knitters who are going on the cruise with me.. There is a forum for the cruise, and a roll call so that we can get to know each other before hand and get hints and see what excursions there will be... so a couple of knitters have answered my call... one husband says that his wife calls herself addicted (Ha, like don't we know that???) He said.. If the building they were in was on fire, she would still finish the row!!! lol..MY KINDA GIRL!!!!!

I'll take pix and post so you can see everyone who knits... I have lots of plans to bring you all along with me on the cruise.. Just stay tuned.. will have a blog where I will write what we did, and y'all can comment.. and whenever I am in a port with wifi or cybercafe, I will visit the resort.. Will never be able to catch up.. but will give it the best shot I can... Hopefully we will be leaving in about 15 days to drive cross country... 
Why am I telling you all this now?? I guess the excitment is starting up!!!

Got to start packing.. (Oh, my knitting is already packed!!!LOL)...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

My packing is started too, but the opposite. My clothes are all packed. My knitting, I have too much set aside to fit in the suit case! And that's the big suit case, I got the clothes squeezed into the carry on! OMG!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:shock: I found this thread hanging out at the bottom of page 3!!!

Not like it. :evil:


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I was shocked at how quiet you all were... Then worried... Then finally realized I must have somehow " unwatched" the resort lol


At least there wasn't too much reading to catch up on, lol


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Still can't upload the pix?? hum.. wonder what's wrong with it?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Nina! How are you fitting your knitting and yarn, needles, and supplies in your case? I think we are going to have to pay the extra for an additional case!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Not home yet... Will try again tonite to load it


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi tracy, you got a nice package with all that yarn. all you ladies look nice. if you didn't see mine, it's on page 935. the pages go fast with all the chatting. we probably go up to 1000 and more.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, good afternoon all, my last package is in the mail winging its way to its new home. I look forward to your pic Angela. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, making the turkey pot pie tonight for dinner. That's the last of the left overs..........FINALLY!!! LOL

Hmmmm......guess it's gonna be eggs and cereal for the rest of the week!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

We still have tones of turkey...I am sick of it now. But he loves it. I had a hamburger last night..quess I have to dive back into the turkey tonight. Yuck! Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

yeah, I"m sick of it too. I like turkey well enough, but I"m not crazy crazy over it. I eat very little of it actually. Last night was leftover pot roast. I had cereal...cream of wheat. Didn't feel like pot roast. Not sure if I will have the pot pie tonight or have cereal again. 

I called my doctor to have my "fill" put back in my band. I can't get in until end of next week! Cut that close! I want it back in before we go away, I'm eating too much, especially junk. I've gained about 10lbs since I got so sick with that c-diff crap. Had to have the band loosened so I could get the fluids and pills in me to get over that. Now I need to stop eating again!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

How do they do that? I thought the band was internal. B


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OK Barb, here is my knitting bag for the trip.. does not include my WIP bags of which I have 2 or possibly 3.. not sure yet...

Do you think I took enough?? or too much??? mainly socks and dishcloths.. one or two scarves, maybe....
nothing more.. I feel like I am leaving my babies behind by leaving the rest of my stash...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I think you have lots.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Nina! I'm only going for a month! I think I packed more than that! OMG. I guess I have to rethink everything. Hmmmm....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

NO don't forget that there are a ton of places along the way that sell beautiful yarn. If I need more, I have where to buy, you don't


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> How do they do that? I thought the band was internal. B


The band itself is internal. Under the skin in my belly is "port". It feels like a small ball if you press on it. That is where they use a siringe to add or withdraw saline solution to tighten or loosen the band as needed. That's what I love about the band. How tight it is is totally up to me. It's what I'm comfy with. If need it opened up, they can and when I want it tighter they do. When Mike and I went to Italy, I opened up. No way was I going to Italy and not eat!! I wanted to eat my way through the country. And I did. Then tighten the band back up when we got back and I gained NOTHING! LOL It's all just a quick doctor's visit.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Maybe that is what I should get.....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> NO don't forget that there are a ton of places along the way that sell beautiful yarn. If I need more, I have where to buy, you don't


Very true. I will end up knitting palm leaves. Hmmmm....maybe :shock:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, I know you two will have a great time.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

that's true.. its just a shame we arent starting out in Belize cause sometimes it is a stop... that would be the very best.. going to the caymens instead...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

but I want us all to be together!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Well, I know you two will have a great time.


You will be with us virtually. I can't leave my besties home! :-o


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you dear heart and I feel the same. The two of you will be sorely missed and the resort will feel empty.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bits, I will have a blog.. so you can see what I am doing and where I am... and you can comment on it.. all you want... that I probably can do every day... so look out for an email from me telling you where to find the blog!

Anyone who will be interested in virtually coming with me, just send me a PM with your email and I will add you to the list for the blog name.. (you can't do it before you get on the ship)... but once you are on.. they have a class to teach blogging.. I already have done it.. but this way, it's free otherwise it's 75 cents a minute for internet on the ship... nuts..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

you have my email. Make sure you include me. I'll have my computer so the Resort won't miss me at all! LOL I will still be here (but under a palm tree!)


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I was just looking at a youtube video on how to knit two at a time socks on two circulars. Anyone try it? I'm curious. 

My fave is still the dpn's, but might give this a shot for the last pair of socks for my nieces.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning ladies, Hope you have a great day!
Knitting you have my email I would love to hear of your adventures....
Thanks for the compliments on the cake evryone loved it and it all go eaten... 
Gotta go chat later


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Damn Tracy, I thought you were sending us each a piece of that cake. It looked so good!! LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I love the idea of the beehive.. adorable.. the kids must have gone nuts over it! What kinda cake was it?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Bits, I will have a blog.. so you can see what I am doing and where I am... and you can comment on it.. all you want... that I probably can do every day... so look out for an email from me telling you where to find the blog!
> 
> Anyone who will be interested in virtually coming with me, just send me a PM with your email and I will add you to the list for the blog name.. (you can't do it before you get on the ship)... but once you are on.. they have a class to teach blogging.. I already have done it.. but this way, it's free otherwise it's 75 cents a minute for internet on the ship... nuts..


You have mine... Count me in


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Not home yet... Will try again tonite to load it


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

and i loved my package, nina...

you did great! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i had to go to quote reply to get it loaded???


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Bits, I will have a blog.. so you can see what I am doing and where I am... and you can comment on it.. all you want... that I probably can do every day... so look out for an email from me telling you where to find the blog!
> 
> Anyone who will be interested in virtually coming with me, just send me a PM with your email and I will add you to the list for the blog name.. (you can't do it before you get on the ship)... but once you are on.. they have a class to teach blogging.. I already have done it.. but this way, it's free otherwise it's 75 cents a minute for internet on the ship... nuts..


You already have my email, too... I'd BETTER get the blog! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Very nice package! Nina wherever did you find that piggie visor... too cute! The beads look really yummy too, and of course the big winner is the FRUITCAKE! Great box.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

so today i go into the teacher's restroom to wash my hands...as i turn off the water, i hear a strange tinkling sound...

i look around trying to figure out what it could be...then it hits me...

i look down at my left hand, and sure enough...my diamond is gone from my wedding ring...that sound i heard was the sound of stone hitting porcelain....it has gone down the drain!

i immediantly call the office to send maintanance...hoping that it is still in the trap..and not flushed thru into the city sewege...

They found it!!!

what luck is that.

now i have got to come up with some sort of happy for the poor man who got down on the floor and pulled apart those anchient pipes...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

and the weird thing is...the stone did not come out of the setting...the setting came loose from the ring!

I remember getting my hand caught between my trunk and my speech cart monday when i was leaving another campus...i guess i knocked it loose then...

i am just so glad i realized when i lost it so i could find it


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

what can i say...i love raggedy ann...

maybe i just love those christmases best... 

the ones with raggedy, mrs. beasley, barbie, and holly hobby


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

got to go load the advent calendar....check in later ladies


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, Angela, I miss your beautiful face already. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Oh, Angela, I miss your beautiful face already. Bits


Me too! But Raggedy Ann and Mrs. Beasley are awesome!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Nina, you sent Angela an awesome package! I love the piggy visor!!! LOL


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Oh, Angela, I miss your beautiful face already. Bits


sorry...trying to avoid students stumbling on my peaceful resort...i'd have to vacate if they did


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

so if you don't mind going back to calling me osg?...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

even if it does sound like a chinese ingredient, lol


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for posting the pix finally.. I know it's not much (not like other swaps) but the practical me thought to send her stuff she commented on in other posts.. 

Well we need Joanne, and Bonnies and then we are done until Easter????


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

nina! did you not see my earlier post? I LOVE my swap...and will fight like a mama bear if anyone tries to borrow my gloves...

(and i did NOT share the fruitcake either, lol...i hid it until it was gone)


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

oooooh i luv these!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Dinner is almost ready...turkey...I think tomorrow I am throwing the rest of it into the crockpot and making soup. Sick of eating it. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh no!!! You should share... that's what Christmas is about, isn't it??? sharing fruitcake with others????? :mrgreen:


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

OSG, 
I can well understand you wanting anonimity, so you could send the picture of your adorable face to my email. I would like that. Anyhow, I treasure the fact that you sent the picture so we could all become better acquainted.



onesoutherngal said:


> nina! did you not see my earlier post? I LOVE my swap...and will fight like a mama bear if anyone tries to borrow my gloves...
> 
> (and i did NOT share the fruitcake either, lol...i hid it until it was gone)


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Love them if Tania will translate for me



onesoutherngal said:


> oooooh i luv these!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Dinner is almost ready...turkey...I think tomorrow I am throwing the rest of it into the crockpot and making soup. Sick of eating it. Bits


bits...i think next year you might want to get a smaller turkey :lol:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> even if it does sound like a chinese ingredient, lol


 :thumbup: You got it! :lol:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, usually one of the kids does not fix one...but this year they all did. Plus he decided he wanted more turkey for sandwiches. There is also the remainder of the turkey breast done on the grill in the freezer. Next year a ham. How's that? Bits

How is your sock? I need a pic. I am going to do the heel flap and gusset on #2 sock.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I want to see your sock..I may go and get myself that color.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Oh no!!! You should share... that's what Christmas is about, isn't it??? sharing fruitcake with others????? :mrgreen:


I shared mine with Mike. Actually Mike ate MOST of it!! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Dinner is almost ready...turkey...I think tomorrow I am throwing the rest of it into the crockpot and making soup. Sick of eating it. Bits


I'm sick of turkey too. Last night was tonight. Turkey pot pie. It was good, but I'm so over the turkey thing. Done until next year!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Love them if Tania will translate for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Just looking at that again, I think if you study the pic and you crochet you can figure it out. The wings look like single crochet and it is a single chrochet going around the wings. Tomorrow I will watch the whole video. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

If it is demonstrated in the video...you probably could just write down what they are doing.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I didn't have any problem with leftovers, with 6 guys here, eating. A 20 lb. bird was gone in two days. As was the rest of the food. Whew, I could barely keep up.

I had a beautiful diamond engagement ring too, fused to my wedding band. The very same way, the setting with the diamond in it broke off in the mud, while I was out working a horse. By the time I noticed it, it was long gone and never seen again. So I just wear a gold band. You were so lucky to get your diamond back. Take it to a jeweler and have a really safe and secure setting made.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Chicklets, I am watching PBS's Songs of the 50's I am in heaven....Alberta and I are the only ones who lived these songs. What fun.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi everyone, i hope all is well with you all! i don't have much to say except i will be busy tomorrow. i have to get my picture on the driver's license renewed & take 2 people (my family), one to the bank, 1 grocery shopping. i understand sewbiz has more people to feed so a big turkey comes in handy.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: I have to frog the stupid entrelac I've been doing!!! Tonight is not my night to knit. What the hell! I can't figure out where I went wrong. :-( :-(


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi barbara ann, i hope it works out for you. i don't know how to do what you're doing. i guess it's little squares connected together. i made my mom a knitted towel for one of her christmas presents.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> I didn't have any problem with leftovers, with 6 guys here, eating. A 20 lb. bird was gone in two days. As was the rest of the food. Whew, I could barely keep up.
> 
> I had a beautiful diamond engagement ring too, fused to my wedding band. The very same way, the setting with the diamond in it broke off in the mud, while I was out working a horse. By the time I noticed it, it was long gone and never seen again. So I just wear a gold band. You were so lucky to get your diamond back. Take it to a jeweler and have a really safe and secure setting made.


and then BUY A FAKE one.. they have the greatest looking fake diamonds ever today... It's crazy to wear a real diamond today when there are such beauties out there...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey Chicklets, I am watching PBS's Songs of the 50's I am in heaven....Alberta and I are the only ones who lived these songs. What fun.


Please, Kal lived them too.. and drives me nuts with them!!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I love the oldies. 50's 60's and 70's. My faves!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Give me Fleetwood Mac, and Led Zepplin anyday!!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

this woman is a creative genius.. just check out the yarn trees...

http://www.recapturedcharm.com/2011/11/holiday-yarn-trees.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+RecapturedCharm+%28Recaptured+Charm%29


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Give me Fleetwood Mac, and Led Zepplin anyday!!!!!


Fleetwood Mac is my all time favorite. I have all the cd's and paid a fortune just a few years ago to see them in Hartford. Excellent seats and awesome concert.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

She has too much time on her hands.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

She does some beautiful work!! Refinishes furniture like no other!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> this woman is a creative genius.. just check out the yarn trees...
> 
> http://www.recapturedcharm.com/2011/11/holiday-yarn-trees.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+RecapturedCharm+%28Recaptured+Charm%29


Those are cool and look fairly easy. However, that yarn would be disgusting for knitting. (Yarn snob...)


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> She does some beautiful work!! Refinishes furniture like no other!


I bookmarked her blog... so many interesting ideas.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> this woman is a creative genius.. just check out the yarn trees...
> 
> http://www.recapturedcharm.com/2011/11/holiday-yarn-trees.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+RecapturedCharm+%28Recaptured+Charm%29


finally! something to do with homespun...

i really like these...hate to knit with that yarn...but i love the look and colors of it...

i am going to forward that link to my mom


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, chicklets, heading to my chair for awhile and then to bed. Hope everyone has a good evening.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

i'm heading to bed. Tomorrow is another work day 
Knitting was not good tonight. Really bummed. Oh well, I will start again tomorrow!

Goodnight Chicks with Sticks~


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> i'm heading to bed. Tomorrow is another work day
> Knitting was not good tonight. Really bummed. Oh well, I will start again tomorrow!
> 
> Goodnight Chicks with Sticks~


after last nite of frogging...i couponed tonite...was afraid to touch my wip, lol

something in the air?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: I have to frog the stupid entrelac I've been doing!!! Tonight is not my night to knit. What the hell! I can't figure out where I went wrong. :-( :-(


So sorry Barb... wish I could help but I don't do entrelac. As my daddy used to say, "It's not the fondest thing I'm of..."

(I miss my dad!)


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

just curious sewbiz...do you watch the awards shows to see the clothes....well what little cloth there is?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

cuz rihanna really needs someone like you


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hey bits...seriously...come christmas i will buy a turkey..but have the butcher saw it in half

we hate leftovers after the first day, so i will cook the one half, and save the other of another day in the freezer

so far it works for me...except we do fight over the single drum stick


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> just curious sewbiz...do you watch the awards shows to see the clothes....well what little cloth there is?


No. Can't stomach the Hollywood elite kissing one another's behinds... I hate that stuff.

The Mutual Admiration Society. Bleeech.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> cuz rihanna really needs someone like you


The designer I have made samples for is always toothing and clawing to get to design and style for Rhianna... for free! She's a glitz queen, not my style at all.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

lol...it is so typical...men are dressed head to toe

women keep dressing with less and less material trying to be more "sexy" than all the rest

there is no taste anymore...i miss the old hollywood glamour...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i did love our little girl from mobile's dress...green sequened mini...loose fitted with shoulder peekaboo sleeves...and brown boots...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> lol...it is so typical...men are dressed head to toe
> 
> women keep dressing with less and less material trying to be more "sexy" than all the rest
> 
> there is no taste anymore...i miss the old hollywood glamour...


The old Hollywood glamour... they didn't wear bras or underwear under their form-fitting gowns, and they were a thin layer of satin. It was pretty sexy.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> i did love our little girl from mobile's dress...green sequened mini...loose fitted with shoulder peekaboo sleeves...and brown boots...


What are you watching? Is it Academy Awards?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

yes...and not trashy like a nude body suit with only sequins and jewels covering their nipples...just saying

plus they didnt shake their posterior in front of a man's lap on stage for thier children watching at home to see


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

grammy noms tonite....the above post was another recent one


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

my soapbox...but if parents would behave, they would not be so surprized when their kids act out in school....just saying

not all parents i know...but a large number of them


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

sorry...

can you tell i am ready for christmas break?

the kiddos have really been outdoing themselves


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > i did love our little girl from mobile's dress...green sequened mini...loose fitted with shoulder peekaboo sleeves...and brown boots...
> ...


Academy Awards is in March... or so.. not now..

victoria secrets fashion show should be on shortly.. next couple of weeks... they dont wear alot of clothes!!! lol

Is it the grammy's??


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> yes...and not trashy like a nude body suit with only sequins and jewels covering their nipples...just saying
> 
> plus they didnt shake their posterior in front of a man's lap on stage for thier children watching at home to see


Excuse me???? Do you not remember...

Happy birthday mr president????? that was one hell of a dress!!!! and one sexy broad!!!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

touche'...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

okay...sugarland and lady gaga duet...and it sounds good?!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

nite all....maybe i will be in a better mood tomorrow...sorry i was such a wet blanket tonite


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> my soapbox...but if parents would behave, they would not be so surprized when their kids act out in school....just saying
> 
> not all parents i know...but a large number of them


A lot of it is what they are allowed to see in movies or TV. So much sex in movies, it's hard to find one without a sexual scene. And now that's on TV too...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I'm checking out too... It's only 10 but feels like midnight. Long day with about 4 hours at the gym! See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

do you know...i actually have to teach kids in junior high what words are profanity...

they get in trouble, and don't understand exactly what they said that landed them in trouble...the teacher or princi;al is outraged, and the kids don't know what they did that made the situation so bad...

and because they hear it so much at home...i actually have to teach them the definition of profanity and try to explain why it is offensive


they don't get why it is such a big deal, because they are so conditioned to it...or understand that what is normal at home is not normal everywhere...

and that is our future....


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

nite...see you all in the am


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

It just started here in AZ..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I love the idea of the beehive.. adorable.. the kids must have gone nuts over it! What kinda cake was it?


Vanilla with buttercream icing.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Give me Fleetwood Mac, and Led Zepplin anyday!!!!!


I'm an 80's girl ....


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> this woman is a creative genius.. just check out the yarn trees...
> 
> http://www.recapturedcharm.com/2011/11/holiday-yarn-trees.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+RecapturedCharm+%28Recaptured+Charm%29


I adore the teacup lamps in the picture on the side... I have drooled on this site before.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I finally arrived and everyone left.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

no tracy, i am here.. just starting the last triangles on the right hand side of my mom's shawl... i have no idea how to do them.. wish me luck!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thats ok I'll just chat with myself for a bit.....
Didn't think the washing up would ever end today I quickly squeezed in a haircut. Youngest DD has her formal tomorrow night so it will be another busy day.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Is it tricky? I never got that far just did a sample. Are you following a pattern or making it up as you go?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Got to take DD to have eyebrows waxed so long for now.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

entrelac is easy once you get the idea.. the beginning and end triangles are easy too as long as you remember which one to do when.. there are 2 kinds.. I just made notes on my pattern to help me.. but I am not sure about the end triangles.. will check with google.. 

the rectangles are simple.. really...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh and I made up the pattern.. no real pattern ... just figured out how much to CO and off I went. It isn't a regular shawl its a ruhana..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OK it looks like it is my turn to close up shop!!

Good nite everyone!! Sleep well.. don't let the bedbugs bite!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I'm back but I think everyone will be fast asleep by now.
I catch up with you tomorrow.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Bitsey you will be pleased to know I got HUbby to get the christmas tree and decorations our of the roof ready to be put up over the next couple of days I really want to get the big quilted advent calender that Mum made for DD as it is the 1st of December... I have not even though about shopping yet!I will post pics of my Aussie Christmas when it is organised.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Goodmorning Chicks with Sticks! I think I'm in for a busy day today, it's the first of the month, so I have month end to tend to at the office. Time to crunch the numbers!

Of course I will pop in and out checking in. Have a super day/night!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Morning all! I am needing to finish my socks... It is cold!!!


But a beautiful day dawning

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning chicklets...off to start making Turkeu soup and get rid of some of the leftovers...he will eat this for lunches. Bits Check in later...going to do the heel flap and gussett afterwards.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I want to see the tote!!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I want to see the tote!!!!


Me too.... You show tote... I show sock
:lol:


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Tracy... We need to live closer... We are both trying to outfit dd's for the holidays... We could be shopping together... Or even swapping out, lol

Just found she has 3 semi formal events in next week and half...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I just watched the video for those crocheted dragonflies. I don't speak or understand spanish, but just watching them make these I totally get it. Easy Peasy! Something else to put on my "to do list!"


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > this woman is a creative genius.. just check out the yarn trees...
> ...


Oh my gosh! I totally missed that lamp my first look at the site! Is that not awesome?!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Tracy... We need to live closer... We are both trying to outfit dd's for the holidays... We could be shopping together... Or even swapping out, lol
> 
> Just found she has 3 semi formal events in next week and half...


Do you ever look at Repeat Street in Ridgeland? They only take the nice things in on consignment and their prices are great! Most of my dresses came from there. My kids tell me there is a Plato's Closet on County Line Road now, too. They have been raving about the one in Memphis-- it's where my son dresses himself, on a college kid's budget. Nice brands in great condition. I want to go check it out and see if I might find some boots for tromping the woods.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Oh and I made up the pattern.. no real pattern ... just figured out how much to CO and off I went. It isn't a regular shawl its a ruhana..


Very cool, Nina... gotta love a thinking knitter.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Well, here's my progress on the quilt for my daughter. I have quilted around all the seam lines of these first two rows of blocks. (We quilters call that "stitch in the ditch".) It's not fancy quilting... That leaves a good sized rectangle (5" x 6" ) unquilted in each block. My dilemma is what to do in those bigger rectangles, if anything. I'd love to just leave them as is, but I'm using cotton batting and it might need a little quilting there. 

What do you think Alberta?

And Bitsey, heck yes-- where is the tote picture???


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

We haven't heard a peep out of Dissi in a few days. Hope she's not feeling too bad.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes we do!



Sewbizgirl said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > Tracy... We need to live closer... We are both trying to outfit dd's for the holidays... We could be shopping together... Or even swapping out, lol
> ...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Everyone's busy... going over to the Quilting Board to post my quilting question and then will check back.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi!!!! My oh my! 11 pages since I last posted LOL


I had such a hectic day yesterday..... Am ok today. 

Hope everyone is well. Huggggggs!!

Nice quilt Sewbiz!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bonnie the quilt is beautiful. I can't help you with your quilting question as I don't do quilting. Sorry


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

That is just gorgeous! But idk what to say about the blocks... Agree it will last longer if you do some sort of stitching there tho...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

You do such beautiful work Bonnie! That quilt is going to last for generations! 

I don't know anything about quilting... does the pattern have to be the same through out? I'm sure you're busy already, but can you write her some loving words all over? Love, family, peace... things like that. Sorry, i don't know if it can even be done. More like wondering instead of a suggestion.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sewbiz, if this quilt is for Luke what about stitching an initial in each of the 5 x 6 blocks?

Tot this afternoon....sock now.,


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Or for whomever...an A


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> You do such beautiful work Bonnie! That quilt is going to last for generations!
> 
> I don't know anything about quilting... does the pattern have to be the same through out? I'm sure you're busy already, but can you write her some loving words all over? Love, family, peace... things like that. Sorry, i don't know if it can even be done. More like wondering instead of a suggestion.


Thank you, everybody... I have done that, Tania, with a permanent pen on other quilts. I've done scriptures and words. But this one is really too busy. You'd need to leave some solid colored blocks, preferably white, to write on. You could write it in machine quilting, but I think the prints are too busy to see it. I want to see what Alberta has to say. I also asked for advice over on the Quilting Board, a site like this, only for quilting instead of knitting.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Or for whomever...an A


Only thing is, there would be 40 "A"s...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Here's me with my big puppy... the Soafster (Sophie)... and me in bad need of a haircut, which i got yesterday!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

We missed you, Tania... and where is Nina today?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Well, here's my progress on the quilt for my daughter. I have quilted around all the seam lines of these first two rows of blocks. (We quilters call that "stitch in the ditch".) It's not fancy quilting... That leaves a good sized rectangle (5" x 6" ) unquilted in each block. My dilemma is what to do in those bigger rectangles, if anything. I'd love to just leave them as is, but I'm using cotton batting and it might need a little quilting there.
> 
> What do you think Alberta?
> 
> And Bitsey, heck yes-- where is the tote picture???


o
Love the quilts you make, I love your eye for placement of the different fabric. I would leave it as. But what do I know, NOTHING!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks Bonnie! i missed you guys too. 



The batting in those squares will bunch up if left alone this way right? I know what you mean..... i bought a comforter once and it did that.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Nina's right. What a vision for those patterns!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I am sitting here on my sofa with this awful cold, its back big time. I have so much to pack, wanna have a packing party? Come on down!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

awww is kal able to take care of you?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Did you watch xfactor??


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

No on both accounts. I am so not used to tv that I forgot to look and when I did it was over already.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

it's going through a lull i think..... it's not so captivating right now. they did a Michael Jackson theme and his children were there. They seemed bored sometimes lol


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Has Alberta checked in today?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I am sitting here on my sofa with this awful cold, its back big time. I have so much to pack, wanna have a packing party? Come on down!


what the hell is it with these colds. I've got one too! Let's hope we are over them before we go on our trips.

Come pack for me. I'm struggling with what knitting to take. Seriously. I'm afraid I'm trying to take too much, but afraid of not having enough. What's a woman to do???

I will go nuts if I run out of yarn in Belize! :shock:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Has Alberta checked in today?


I don't think she has.

ALBERTA! Where are you???


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

THE package should arrive by tomorrow.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> THE package should arrive by tomorrow.


 :thumbup: YAY!


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Im around, sorry, been caught up in cadets, had a training session last night on how to be a training officer....

not much knitting being done either, although i do plan to do an all day session tommoro...after ive been and bought some ribbon roses for the preemie sets Im knitting...

I am reading pages, just getting distracted when i come to type something....bbl, number one's parade night tonite...(best uniform...urgh!)


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Dissi, hope you are feeling better. We were trying to keep our eyes open for Alberta....she is hiding today. Bits


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

will try n get a uniform pic tonite


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> We haven't heard a peep out of Dissi in a few days. Hope she's not feeling too bad.


My suggestion would be a simple continuous line flower in the center of each 6" square. Might take a little more time but you would be happier. JMHO!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara, my advice to you is pack as much as you can.. shouldn't be a problem if you have leftover yarn,, but will be a big problem if you don't have enough yarn to work with.. and get stuck in the middle of the month with nothing left to do... it's light.. take it in your carryon..

Or better yet... get a boat to take you to belize.. no luggage limit...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Has Alberta checked in today?


Bitsey, I just got here. I had to put together my dish for our quilt guild Christmas party tonight. I know if I sit down here I don't know when to get off. I am doing a crock-pot mac and cheese. But it is on now.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, Alberta you were missed. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Barbara, my advice to you is pack as much as you can.. shouldn't be a problem if you have leftover yarn,, but will be a big problem if you don't have enough yarn to work with.. and get stuck in the middle of the month with nothing left to do... it's light.. take it in your carryon..
> 
> Or better yet... get a boat to take you to belize.. no luggage limit...


I put all my clothes in the carry on as it is small. Using the Large case for my knitting! And some small gifts for the kids on the island that we are friends with. I really have to think about everything as I might be overpacking the yarn. As for the boat, we fly to Miami, then to Belize City, then boat to Caye Caulker! And that's all day traveling!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey, I hope that I do not bore you all, but I have three pics from thanksgiving I just have to show you of my youngest grandaughter. So put up with this old grandma for a minute. Thank you. Bits

Have to wait a minute not sure what to do...wait for hubby.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Your pics can not bore us! Please! Show the pics!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara, my advice to you is pack as much as you can.. shouldn't be a problem if you have leftover yarn,, but will be a big problem if you don't have enough yarn to work with.. and get stuck in the middle of the month with nothing left to do... it's light.. take it in your carryon..
> ...


I have a thought. Why don't you send some yarn to one of us and if you find you need it someone could ship it to you. That, and maybe if you didn't have yarn and KP maybe you and Mike could find something that you can do together. I volunteer if this is anything we can do.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > I am sitting here on my sofa with this awful cold, its back big time. I have so much to pack, wanna have a packing party? Come on down!
> ...


Maybe you can take a break from knitting too? lol =X

I know I know! I'm gonna try and dodge those daggers! LOL

But what I was thinking is you can sit back and do NOTHING! i mean turn off your brain and do nothing!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you Alberta! But shipping the yarn to Belize means it has to go through Customs and then Duty Taxes would have to be paid on it as well. Not just the shipping to pay, but the Duty Taxes can add up quickly. Which is why we take things with us to Belize in our suit case for some of the people. ie: school books, leashes and collars, eye glasses. No duty tax that way.

I'm sure I am taking more than enough. I'm just torn what yarn to take as I want it all with me!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Believe me Barb you will have enough yarn. I can purchase and ship as a gift to you easily. Sorry, still waiting for hubby.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > knittingneedles said:
> ...


 :shock: :shock: :shock: I THINK NOT! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barb, how about vacuum bags?? When you're ready to go.... pack a bunch of yarn in those vacuum bags suck the air the heck out of there and stack the bags in the suitcase.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Thanks Bonnie! i missed you guys too.
> 
> The batting in those squares will bunch up if left alone this way right? I know what you mean..... i bought a comforter once and it did that.


Well, it says on the batting you can quilt up to 10" apart, but I know better. It won't bunch up for a while, but might later. I will probably just do an echo rectangle in the center, not too much, or else I'll have to do more on the other pieces in each block. No time!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Thank you Alberta! But shipping the yarn to Belize means it has to go through Customs and then Duty Taxes would have to be paid on it as well. Not just the shipping to pay, but the Duty Taxes can add up quickly. Which is why we take things with us to Belize in our suit case for some of the people. ie: school books, leashes and collars, eye glasses. No duty tax that way.
> 
> I'm sure I am taking more than enough. I'm just torn what yarn to take as I want it all with me!!!


Okay, so it was a dumb idea. So maybe you should make a list. So much sock yarn for so many pairs, maybe enough for Belize- ian dishcloths, and something just for you and/or Mike. It will work out and I have to sort of agree with Tania. Take some time just to do NOTHING!! That is what we do on a vacation. Giggle!! Some day I will wll you all about my week with 2 quilting friends. I think the only time I wasn't chasing my tail was either in the shower or in bed. But oh, did it ever refresh me.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Nina's right. What a vision for those patterns!!


THank you. That's why it's so much fun. Pulling all the fabrics out that sorta kinda work with each other...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Barb, how about vacuum bags?? When you're ready to go.... pack a bunch of yarn in those vacuum bags suck the air the heck out of there and stack the bags in the suitcase.


OMG! I never thought of that. I have to get some. Anyone know where to buy those bags? That just may work wonderfully. I will get them this weekend! Ok! Now I'm excited again! whhhooooohhoooooo!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I am sitting here on my sofa with this awful cold, its back big time. I have so much to pack, wanna have a packing party? Come on down!


YOu have loads of time to pack. Just rest and knit with some hot tea and get over this mess. I think doing too much got you into this predicament, so chill for a couple of days.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bonnie, that will work. Or an X in each block.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

the vacuum bags are great, they give you more room in the case, trouble is.. it gets real heavy quickly...

tania, check ur email! my x factor update!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Barb, how about vacuum bags?? When you're ready to go.... pack a bunch of yarn in those vacuum bags suck the air the heck out of there and stack the bags in the suitcase.
> ...


Bed bath and beyond!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Alberta, no idea is a dumb idea. Besides who knew it would be such a pain in the A$$ to ship to Belize. I only know as we take school supplies for the schools there. Maybe while I"m there I can find out if the mainland has any yarn places. I don;t know, but maybe. And Mexico is just across the boarder. Perhaps there???? I know there's nothing on the island.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Barb, how about vacuum bags?? When you're ready to go.... pack a bunch of yarn in those vacuum bags suck the air the heck out of there and stack the bags in the suitcase.
> ...


Bed bath and beyond.... BJ's, costco, target.....


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

wait...... do we like Target???


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

lol.... target doesnt treat their employees like walmart, but most of their stuff is also chinese...cant get away from it!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Or a flower... thanks, Alberta.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bed Bath and Beyond have them. I just checked online, will check Costco too. I will get them on Saturday! Yay, I think my packing problem is over!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

LOL i suppose not. ok. that's that. was just wondering. 



Barb, those vacuum bags are everywhere really. I will suggest doing the vacuuming just before you're good to go though. No matter the brand of the bags, they are all the same. They inflate a bit.... some more than other's but they do.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

and you need a vacuum to repack when you are coming home! We use the big ones for the cruises.. cuts down on luggage then we ask the room stewards for their vacuums when we are packing to go home.. but it does make the suitcase heavy... so watch the weight too...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> lol.... target doesnt treat their employees like walmart, but most of their stuff is also chinese...cant get away from it!!!!


I passes a Fred's store under construction the other day, and my first thought was, 'here comes another outlet for Chinese imports'. Like we need more... :thumbdown:


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> LOL i suppose not. ok. that's that. was just wondering.
> 
> Barb, those vacuum bags are everywhere really. I will suggest doing the vacuuming just before you're good to go though. No matter the brand of the bags, they are all the same. They inflate a bit.... some more than other's but they do.


Also all the above places OMLINE


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Guess what... a sweet friend bought one of my biggest bags on Etsy today!! Yay!! She's going to have more room to carry YARN.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

even more now that I'm getting the vacuum bags!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sorry, friends, I cannot get those pics to load.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Guess what... a sweet friend bought one of my biggest bags on Etsy today!! Yay!! She's going to have more room to carry YARN.


ooOH! Very nice! I hope they model it!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Guess what... a sweet friend bought one of my biggest bags on Etsy today!! Yay!! She's going to have more room to carry YARN.
> ...


Ok, after I get the yarn in the vacuum bag and put into the tote I will take a pic so you can see it! LOL But I've got to get the vac bags and the tote first!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Sorry, friends, I cannot get those pics to load.


Bitsey love, we all had trouble uploading in the last few days. We just kept at it and finally they did.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I don't know hubby and I have tried five or six times. Maybe it is the forum. Do we have too many pages? Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yeah, I have some of those bags, after a couple of weeks they let go and blow back up. So vaccum them just before you walk out of the door.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sewbiz, haven't you used that Araucania Ranco yarn for socks...it is 75% wool and 25% polyamide. That is the yarn we bought at Tuesday's. I was going to use it for socks.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I will try one more time.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I tought i didnt see nylon on the label, but these eyes are getting old!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I don't know hubby and I have tried five or six times. Maybe it is the forum. Do we have too many pages? Bits


I don't know if that can be that. Maybe admin can help.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

nope there is another thread that has way more than us!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> nope there is another thread that has way more than us!!


 :shock: :shock: NO WAY!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

We are only 43 from 1000. WooHoo as Barb would say.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Sewbizgirl said:
> ...


YAY!!! it was you =D


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > citynenanyc said:
> ...


 ;-) ;-)


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I've got an easy peasy night tonight where dinner is concerned. Not cooking!! Going out. Probably a pizza night. Dunno yet.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-12071-1.html

this is the thread.. way more than us...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:shock: they are only 232 pages ahead of us. Come ladies! We can catch up and pass them!!!! LMAO :mrgreen: :twisted:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barb, all you need to do , is keep talking.... and we will make it... lol.. they had a lull for a couple of months but then picked up again...

They seem to be mainly from the UK and Aussie.. so I guess you can say they talk more in them/there parts of the world!!!Did I say that right, southern belles of ours?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

What amazes me is how much we are all able to read/write in the Resort, and still can go looking at the rest of KP. I never look at the daily topics any more. My heart seems to be here. I don't go look at pictures any more. I do follow any and all links we have here. Maybe I am just too old to go so fast. But I am here for the long haul.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok Chicks with Sticks, time for me to get out of here. Will be back later!!!

Sending Hugs all around the Resort! LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I do the same.. alberta, but at some point I must have been extremely bored one night and so strolled about and found it.. otherwise I dont check it all..


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Ok Chicks with Sticks, time for me to get out of here. Will be back later!!!
> 
> Sending Hugs all around the Resort! LOL


Enjoy the pizza Barb


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Im mostly here too.... i like checking pictures  sometimes i comment there.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Bits.... Try using quote reply to upload pix... That's what finAlly worked for me


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i just got the nicest card....and someone knows that i bake gingerbread men every year...because they included the sweetest little gingerbread man ornament: )

this is such a fun time of year!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Southern, I tried it. No good. But I noticed that no one at least that I have found has posted a pic after Sewbiz posted her pic of the quilt. So who knows.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, Chicklets, off to take care of dinner.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hmmmmm...will take a photo of the sock and try to upload in a minute...gotta put something in the oven first


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

When you do it and if successful, tell me what you did. Thanks. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

here's a pix just to see if it is working


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

it works!


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Happy Feet!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

for bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> for bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

for dissi & tracy...lol

okay..that one didn't work...if you two will pm me your email...i will send you a 4h video


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OSG I love the pattern the socks come out to be.. what yarn is it???


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I just watched the funniest new show... Wondering if I am the only one who can relate to it?????

It's called " I hate my teenage daughter!" Hilarious!!!! And true!!!! lol....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I just watched the funniest new show... Wondering if I am the only one who can relate to it?????
> 
> It's called " I hate my teenage daughter!" Hilarious!!!! And true!!!! lol....


Why would you be the only one who can relate???????? :?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh, I found my mistake on the entralec. It's all fixed. So glad I put it down last night instead of getting frustrated and frogging it!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

pizza was good. We had a "farmers pizza".

fresh tomatoes, mushrooms, onions, green peppers, black olives, feta cheese, Mozzarella cheese.....it was yummy!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Knitting..that yarn is Nashua's Best Foot Forward. Ok, tell me what you did to post a pic. The pics I was trying to post were already on my computer and I moved these three to the desktop. Did you hit reply? Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

yes, you have to hit reply. then choose file. then send.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, that pizza sounds good. Still waiting instructions to see if I did something wrong.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, I will try again. When I hit reply, I get the page where you put in comments, or description. Then I hit browse and click on the picks is this right?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

right...then you send


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Knitting..that yarn is Nashua's Best Foot Forward. Ok, tell me what you did to post a pic. The pics I was trying to post were already on my computer and I moved these three to the desktop. Did you hit reply? Bits


thx...was busy with the pix


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> for dissi & tracy...lol
> 
> okay..that one didn't work...if you two will pm me your email...i will send you a 4h video


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

yes, and i took the pix off my comp too.. from the sample pix.. just wanted to see if I would have a hard time uploading it to the site...

It went in seconds.. so no problem there


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

barb, so thrilled you figured it out.. happy that you did.. now I can go back to being sick.. made turkey veggie soup from the carcass that Kal froze (I had no idea he did that)... turned out pretty good... I needed soup!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Mich


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

bits, it worked.. but is that your house? is there snow??? or is this from another year?? looks like a white christmas to me!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

oh i wish we would get snow...snow that stayed for more than a couple of hours (sigh)


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

mich...really


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I wish that was this year. Yes that is my house, but hubby just went to another area and picked a pic and sent it through to see if it worked....Yeah it did. So then we tried with most precious and it took a whole lot longer...she is hard to see she is at the end of the table...with your patience I will try another. Bits Ok...here goes


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

beautiful pics!!!!

OSG....you can have our snow, I'm sick of it already and we've only had one snow storm......Oct.!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I see someone peeking!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I wish that was this year. Yes that is my house, but hubby just went to another area and picked a pic and sent it through to see if it worked....Yeah it did. So then we tried with most precious and it took a whole lot longer...she is hard to see she is at the end of the table...with your patience I will try another. Bits Ok...here goes


I see her peeking over the edge of the table! LOL


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

cute


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

It did not work...I will try again.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

oh yeah, Mike said no space bags. We will get it all in the cases we are taking. He's such a downer sometimes!! so, I'm taking his towels out of my case, and his pillow. Now I have more room! He can put them in his. And if he doesn't have room for his diving gear....hmmmmm guess he'll either rent it or not go diving!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

why no space bags? or should I not ask??


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

he said it's wasting money. doesn't matter. It's just not important enough for me to argue over. I will have plenty of room for my goodies.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Agreed, especially if you give him back his stuff so that you can put your yarn in your case!!! Way more important than his stuff!!!!!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

truth is, you can put the yarn in ziplock bags and squeeze out as much air as possible before you seal the bag.. almost the same thing as space bags...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

More Micheaux


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

adorable


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

From what we can see, she looks adorable..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> truth is, you can put the yarn in ziplock bags and squeeze out as much air as possible before you seal the bag.. almost the same thing as space bags...


good idea! I will do that!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

More Micheaux


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sorry about that chicks for some reason today we have been having problems putting pics on...I think it is my computer. Hubby clicked send once and the things just sat there so he clicked send again. I am so sorry. Bits...But she is precious.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bits, do you have just the one granddaughter?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicklets, let me see if hubby and I can retain these brain cells and will try to post the tote tomorrow. Will check in later. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

No I have 4...one is 16, one is 13, and #3 is 9. the rest are boys...3 of them.

But she is the tinest thing...she was two in August and shill still wears a 2...barely.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

way too cute. Bet they are all lookers!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

bits the bigger the pix the longer it takes to load, I think your prob was just waiting for it to load up.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Buts u need a pix of all of them together so we can all kvell (to glow with pride!)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Where is Tania? I need to dish on the x factor with her!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, I think we ought to work on that together picture.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I have an idea. If everyone sends me a pix of themselves I can have my son put us all together in a photo using Photoshop. It would be fun! Then we can say we had a cyber meet up! Interested? But I was talking about your grandkids, bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What is with the shopping bag...very pretty, but not you.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I was playing. Don't you recognize the material? Its my wip bag I got it from bonnie, I love it. Made so very well...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I think next spring or early summer..would be a nice time to meet and have a get together. Think on it. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

No, I have not seen that before. It is beautiful.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I think next spring or early summer..would be a nice time to meet and have a get together. Think on it. Bits


I'm in!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Nina, the bag is gorgeous. Love it!
I can't wait to get the one I just ordered. I was torn between two and had to make myself choose one! I did "eenie minee moe"! LOL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, dear chicklets, I am heading for my chair before bed. I will chat with you in the am and try, try to post a pic of tote #2. Monday is cutting date for tote #3. I will be happy to be finished. In the morning...Sleep tight and don't let the bed bugs bite ( mommy;s use to say that). Bits

PS tomorrow is going to be exciting...THE PACKAGE arrives.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Yay!!! I can't wait! 

Goodnight Bits! (My Mom used to say that too!)


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Nina....no needles yet?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Mine too. Said it last night!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> bits the bigger the pix the longer it takes to load, I think your prob was just waiting for it to load up.


My photos take a while to post I just leave it and go do something else for a bit or I touch something and it cancels the upload.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> truth is, you can put the yarn in ziplock bags and squeeze out as much air as possible before you seal the bag.. almost the same thing as space bags...


Yep! Sit on the suitcase and shove more in right away!!! Lol


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Yay!!! I can't wait!
> 
> Goodnight Bits! (My Mom used to say that too!)


My Mum said it too!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > truth is, you can put the yarn in ziplock bags and squeeze out as much air as possible before you seal the bag.. almost the same thing as space bags...
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Bitsey your gd is sooo cute!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi everyone I got home a little earlier so that I could get DD#2 ready for her big night. Hair and makeup is done!1 She looks beautiful.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

pictures Tracy, must take pictures!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok chicks with sticks, time for me to go to bed. Had a busy day today with the month end close. First few days of the month are the busiest for me. 

Goodnight!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ooh i looove pictures! 

Bitsey, your home is beautiful!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Bitsey your little grandaughter is so sweet those photos are priceless.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Night Barb and Bits.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Pix pls, must have!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hey barb, you do realize that the made items will take up more space than the yarn?

how are you going to get it back home? plus your other purchases...the ones you know you will make while in belize?

just a thought for you to consider


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

nina/sewbiz luv that bag


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Pix pls, must have!


No problem only have shots of hair and make up at the moment.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Tracy!  

I hope she has fun! So exciting!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

This is the first special event for her so she is very excited.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

so tracy,...will you be waiting up...and knitting?

i am waiting up for dd as we speak...away basketball games that i could not get to tonite...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

She still has a couple of hours before she has to go she is meeting friends at the river for photo's then I will drop her to the event and pick her up about 9.30 then I said she could go to an after party til midnight, so yes I will be waiting up and I am thinking that the peaches and cream that Bitsey sent me may just get knitted up into a dishcloth tonight or I will finish my christmas cards.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

lol...dh crashed on the couch...and i am sitting here cruisin the net ...should be knitting...but just kept fumbling and having to frog...so walked away for a while


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

now how old is this one?

does she drive?

my dd has been legal to drive alone about 4 1/2 monthes now...so she will ride the bus back to the school...then drive herself home...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I also need to make lollie jar prizes for a trivia night tomorrow night so I am sure to find something to do.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

what are lollie jar prizes?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

jars of lollipops?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

DD#1 is 18 has her learners ( has had it for 2 years needs to get 120hours practice hasn't gotten very far) DD#2 is 16 in Feb and can do the test for her learners then, she will probably get her licence first lol.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> jars of lollipops?


Just jars filled with mixed lollies (candy DD#2 said you don't call them lollies) tied with ribbon.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

you did what i did...had them close together...

my son can get his learners on the 10th...then he can drive with a licensed driver...

it is going to be worse than when my dh forgot himself and bought only one wii for the both of them to share...

i think i will stow myself in barbs overstuffed suitcase, lol


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> jars of lollipops?


sorry posted twice


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

have you ever seen the mason jar cozies with the icord handle...

some people here call them ******* canteens?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

for carrying soup lunches or coffee/hot chocolate


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> have you ever seen the mason jar cozies with the icord handle...
> 
> some people here call them ******* canteens?


No...???


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

sorry was trying to find a url to show you....will keep looking


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

here is a link

http://www.larksongknits.com/2010/09/12/mason-jar-cozy-free-pattern/


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i have also seen small knitted sleeves...that stretch out to make a cozy for a jar...then a candle is put inside...

when lit..the stretched out stitches make a really pretty luminary...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> i have also seen small knitted sleeves...that stretch out to make a cozy for a jar...then a candle is put inside...
> 
> when lit..the stretched out stitches make a really pretty luminary...


I have seen crocheted trim for round candles but as I burn candles all the time I am reluctant as I am concerned about anything that may get hot or ignite.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

me too...

but the ones i saw were not acrylic...and fit so that the top edge of the cozy was 3 inches below the lip of the jar...

but still...would never leave a candle unattended

can you imagine what it must have been like to have real candles on christmas trees?

i saw a old photo with one today in a story my student was reading...(horrors!)


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I won't even leave them burning if I pop up the shop for milk and the girls are home but I am a worry wart!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

trasara said:


> I won't even leave them burning if I pop up the shop for milk and the girls are home but I am a worry wart!


we work with children all day...we know what can happen..and how fast :roll: :shock:


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I check my Christmas tree lights every time I turn them on to make sure none of them are touching any branches, decorations or tinsel. Have you seen how quickly a tree can catch on fire!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

by the by...is my royal icing for my gingerbread men okay? it uses eggwhites...

or do i need to come up with an alternative if i am going to share them at work?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

trasara said:


> I check my Christmas tree lights every time I turn them on to make sure none of them are touching any branches, decorations or tinsel. Have you seen how quickly a tree can catch on fire!!


yes...and have extinguisher nearby :thumbup:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> by the by...is my royal icing for my gingerbread men okay? it uses eggwhites...
> 
> or do i need to come up with an alternative if i am going to share them at work?


You can, today egg whites are pasturized


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > by the by...is my royal icing for my gingerbread men okay? it uses eggwhites...
> ...


thank goodness....that will be an easy happy to hand out....if i have time to bake!

have to buy paint tomorrow, so i can paint living room saturday and sunday

:roll: :roll:


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> by the by...is my royal icing for my gingerbread men okay? it uses eggwhites...
> 
> or do i need to come up with an alternative if i am going to share them at work?


I have used royal icing for years and had no problem I just had a quick google and there is no definate answer. I know at work I cannot give anything with raw egg to anyone under 2 and I would think you would avoid people at risk pregnant ladies elderly etc. I will keep looking for more info... Problem is it is the only icing that goes hard and does the job.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

trasara said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > by the by...is my royal icing for my gingerbread men okay? it uses eggwhites...
> ...


i know...and just using candies is not as pretty


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Pure icing sugar mixed with a little lemon juice will set quite firm Not icing sugar mixture as that has cornflour in it lol just realised you probably don't even call it that.

I often use white chocolate that I melt colour and pipe because I am often too lazy to make royal icing.
I think it is one of those warnings to let everyone know the risk is there.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

trasara said:


> Pure icing sugar mixed with a little lemon juice will set quite firm Not icing sugar mixture as that has cornflour in it lol just realised you probably don't even call it that.
> 
> I often use white chocolate that I melt colour and pipe because I am often too lazy to make royal icing.
> I think it is one of those warnings to let everyone know the risk is there.


okaaay...i think i gotcha on the first part...but will prob'ly try the white chocolate technique...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I found this...
Cooking Egg Whites for Use in Recipes  Cooking egg whites before use in all recipes is recommended for full safety. The following method can be used with any number of whites and works for chilled desserts as well as Seven-Minute Frosting, Royal Icing and other frosting recipes calling for raw egg whites.

In a heavy saucepan, the top of a double boiler or a metal bowl placed over water in a saucepan, stir together the egg whites and sugar from the recipe (at least 2 tablespoons sugar per white), water (1 teaspoon per white) and cream of tartar (1/8 teaspoon per each 2 whites). Cook over low heat or simmering water, beating constantly with a portable mixer at low speed, until the whites reach 160° F. Pour into a large bowl. Beat on high speed until the whites stand in soft peaks. Proceed with the recipe.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I think what we call icing sugar you call powdered sugar!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

trasara said:


> I think what we call icing sugar you call powdered sugar!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

i thought so....will try this technique (cooking eggwhites) and let you know my results...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I use royal icing mix that you just add water to as it is quick and easy I assume because it is powdered it has been heat treated in some way.. But for years we have probably eaten raw egg and been fine you know licking the cake mix off the beaters or spoon, home made Mayonaise. I think it really is if you are in an at risk category age or healthwise.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the chat I got to go get DD ready so I can go crazy with the camera, I'' catch up with you all tomorrow. Sweet dreams


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

trasara said:


> I use royal icing mix that you just add water to as it is quick and easy I assume because it is powdered it has been heat treated in some way.. But for years we have probably eaten raw egg and been fine you know licking the cake mix off the beaters or spoon, home made Mayonaise. I think it really is if you are in an at risk category age or healthwise.


i agree....just know my boss, lol
and i tend to be too honest


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Sewbiz, haven't you used that Araucania Ranco yarn for socks...it is 75% wool and 25% polyamide. That is the yarn we bought at Tuesday's. I was going to use it for socks.


Yes, and I loved it. You will need to handwash them, tho or they slowly, slowly felt with each washing. Not supposed to, but they do. So just handwash in the sink with a little shampoo.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> nope there is another thread that has way more than us!!


Ooh, look at your new picture! One of my bags... Nina is another of my patrons... :mrgreen:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> They seem to be mainly from the UK and Aussie.. so I guess you can say they talk more in them/there parts of the world!!!Did I say that right, southern belles of ours?


"Them/Thar"... although that sounds a bit more like the Hatfields and McCoys up in the Ozarks.

Down here we might say "they-ah" for "there". Tho I don't. My Yankee upbringing dies hard.

I'm still chuckling every time I think of OSG's family fighting over dat lone turkey laig...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> i just got the nicest card....and someone knows that i bake gingerbread men every year...because they included the sweetest little gingerbread man ornament: )
> 
> this is such a fun time of year!


Oh, I didn't know! I'd make them too if they weren't so sticky to work with. That always frustrated me. All that molasses...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

lol...i saw that!

like you didnt have those bigger boys trying to snag the last of their favorites...although i am sure they used their best manners while doing so, lol


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > for bits


How pretty... Don't you just want to hurry so you can put them on your feet? I always do... It's the cure for Second Sock Syndrome. It's called "Wanting to Wear Them Syndrome". It makes you knit faster.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Mich


How pretty Bitsey. Is that your house? You have snow already?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > onesoutherngal said:
> ...


i am trying...i just don't have that same love for socks that you guys do....

socks are one thing that i splurge on...i have several pair of really nice, soft, warm socks that i have bought because of my arthritis ....my duty spot is a freezer...so i had to...

so...i don't NEED these socks...and i just really don;t enjoy dpns...once i get thru this pair and can switch to circulars, maybe i will like it better....

but i am just not enjoying it...but i am not a quitter...they will get done eventually


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hey...where is mr and dissi today? city is quiet too


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> She still has a couple of hours before she has to go she is meeting friends at the river for photo's then I will drop her to the event and pick her up about 9.30 then I said she could go to an after party til midnight, so yes I will be waiting up and I am thinking that the peaches and cream that Bitsey sent me may just get knitted up into a dishcloth tonight or I will finish my christmas cards.


Oh, I hope she has a wonderful time! Can't wait to see her pictures... She's a beauty.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > by the by...is my royal icing for my gingerbread men okay? it uses eggwhites...
> ...


Only if you buy them in the carton, right? Not if you break open an egg and seperate the white and yolk yourself...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

finally....she has text me that she is headed home


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > onesoutherngal said:
> ...


Then just finish the pair and don't make any more. If you are not enjoying your first pair, thrilled at turning a heel and all, you aren't likely to enjoy any more sock knitting. You might just not have the socknitter gene.

You tried... no use trying to force a square peg into a round hole.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > Sewbizgirl said:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Finally got through reading all the pages! And now it's time for bed. Nighty night!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I have an idea. If everyone sends me a pix of themselves I can have my son put us all together in a photo using Photoshop. It would be fun! Then we can say we had a cyber meet up! Interested? But I was talking about your grandkids, bits


Oh Nina, I think that would be fun. I will try to get a picture of myself. After all my baby is over a year old now. I need a new photo. Kids are coming this weekend for cards, and if I am having a good hair day and my face doesn't fall I will see what I can do.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

nite all....til the am


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Nina, the bag is gorgeous. Love it!
> I can't wait to get the one I just ordered. I was torn between two and had to make myself choose one! I did "eenie minee moe"! LOL


Were you politically correct? Somehow it doesn't have the same ring. Or am I telling my age here?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Okay, here I am and everybody has gone to bed, so it is my turn to turn out the lights. Nite all......Oh, tomorrow my trip to the new LYS so won't be on until later. Did get my 2 scarves done today, and one ready to sew tomorrow..... Remember to fill my order I need 2 to 3 per day.....


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi I'm back I now need to stay awake for the next 2 hours to pick up DD from her after party she looked stunning and had a ball. It always amazes me that Hubby and I created such beautiful girls. Please forgive my proud mum, moment but when DD's friend met her at the park for photos and he looked so handsome and gave her a corsage I must admit I had a tear in my eye.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I hope she had a great time with lots of happy memories... Every girl deserves to be a princess at the ball


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I think she definately felt like a princess she posed for nearly 200 photos...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

And we are waiting to see!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

pm me your email I don't really want to share with all 100,000 visitors we have had at the resort.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

trasara said:


> pm me your email I don't really want to share with all 100,000 visitors we have had at the resort.


K


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Good lord that's a lot of traffic... Do we get counted each time we visit I wonder?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I think so.But we have alot of silent visitors.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> hey barb, you do realize that the made items will take up more space than the yarn?
> 
> how are you going to get it back home? plus your other purchases...the ones you know you will make while in belize?
> 
> just a thought for you to consider


No, I'm mostly taking sock and dish cloth yarn. So that won't be a problem. And I don't buy things in Belize because we are in Caye Caulker, small island. No real stores. Just small shops and evern the grocery shops are just little shops. You get what you get.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning Chicks with Sticks!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning Barb. What's up today for you? I am going to NEW LYS!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I plan to do the circular scarf from a couple pages back, and need to pick up needles. Did you get all those stitches on. I put a marker every hundred so counting the CO isn't so tedious...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I always think those needles in a box so expensive. Well every time I have to purchase new ones I think maybe they are not so expensive after all..


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

And I think when we refresh it counts also.



trasara said:


> I think so.But we have alot of silent visitors.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

OSG, I think we are alone now. Giggle!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning chicklets, cold, cold morning. Work on my sock and shopping on line today. Will be back have to do face and hair.

The pic of my house(back of) is from a year ago. No snow yet. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol... But I have to leave you!


Will pop in and out


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I plan to do the circular scarf from a couple pages back, and need to pick up needles. Did you get all those stitches on. I put a marker every hundred so counting the CO isn't so tedious...


Yes, I got them on. I put a marker at every 25! Makes so much easier. I'm bouncing back and forth from that, the entralec shawl (thank God I didn't have to frog it) and the sock. I haven't touched the baby cocoon but the baby isn't due until the end of March, so no hurry.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I always think those needles in a box so expensive. Well every time I have to purchase new ones I think maybe they are not so expensive after all..


Are you talking about the interchangeable sets? They aren't all that expensive. And I love them. Check online at KNITPICKS.COM. I like those best. I have both the nickel plated and the harmony wood. Depends on what I'm working on which needle I use.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Good morning Barb. What's up today for you? I am going to NEW LYS!!


Ooo, I would love to go to a new LYS with you! LOL

Not too much on the plate today, work of course. But I will be in and out of the Resort, have no doubt about that!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:hunf: Now I'm here talking to myself!!

Check in later~ :roll:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

"I think I'm alone now, doesn't seem to be anyone around, I think I'm alone now, the beating of my heart is the only sound"

Hmmmmm


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey, sitting here knitting and going through catalogs looking for Christmas presents.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Hi I'm back I now need to stay awake for the next 2 hours to pick up DD from her after party she looked stunning and had a ball. It always amazes me that Hubby and I created such beautiful girls. Please forgive my proud mum, moment but when DD's friend met her at the park for photos and he looked so handsome and gave her a corsage I must admit I had a tear in my eye.


Sweet! Who wouldn't?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Good lord that's a lot of traffic... Do we get counted each time we visit I wonder?


Prolly so...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> I think so.But we have alot of silent visitors.


"Sticky Beaks"...right? :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Nina, the bag is gorgeous. Love it!
> ...


She bought it from ME... very, very politically correct-- Made In America!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

And I forgot to say, "GOOD MORNING, one and all!"

(even sticky beaks...)


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Now I'm talking to myself... Have you guys seen the new section the Admin. started for patterns and tutes? I knew about it yesterday because I got notice that my dishcloth patterns were moved into there. I uploaded a couple more patterns there this morning.

Luke and I went out and bought our Christmas tree last night! It's a beast! We are gonna need more lights! Right now it's in the house but we are letting the branches "drop" before we start decorating. The smell is so yummy...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I think I miss getting ready for the Holidays. I think! Not sure yet!

I did not see a new section, but will check it out.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I think I miss getting ready for the Holidays. I think! Not sure yet!


Just go out and look at all the Christmassy decorations and you'll feel the same way! Without having to do it all at home...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I think I miss getting ready for the Holidays. I think! Not sure yet!
> 
> I did not see a new section, but will check it out.


Just remember, you won't have to pack it all away at the end of the season!!! That should make you feel good about Christmas in Belize!!!

Good morning everyone!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


WHOO HOO! Right now it is holding a simple lace scarf I really should finish for a friend... but entrelac is still calling.. I am kinda lost on the other side.. finished one side and have one more to go and then DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Trying to figure out how to do it.. since it seems all backwards now.. one side went easy peasy.. but this one is a B***********tch.....


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning Nina. My next pair of socks I think I am going to try and use that Ranco. yarn.

Where is this next section?

Manners, good morning sewbiz and I said morning to you earlier Barb. Take a Christmas ball with you.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Nina, have you shown a pic of the lace shawl?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

nope.. i haven't.. not yet... 

I keep making stupid mistakes.. it's the second lace pattern ever the first was a total mess.. I made a sweater but there were so many mistakes I ripped it out after I thought I could live with the mistakes..


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Good morning Nina. My next pair of socks I think I am going to try and use that Ranco. yarn.
> 
> Where is this next section?
> 
> Manners, good morning sewbiz and I said morning to you earlier Barb. Take a Christmas ball with you.


Good morning. Click on "Home" and it's the third section down, right under Main and Pictures.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't like ripping out lace, even if it is a simple lace... I always get confused.

Here are most of the projects I did this year.. Did not add the socks or the scarf.. or the cowl I made for my DD.. or the hats I made for Knit locker etc... or or or ... just kidding..

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/nina702

but you can see the lace sweater I ripped out.. (the pattern pix not the real deal) I was too embarrassed to put the pix of the finished sweater on ravelry...

so now you all know my full like.. and how I am not a great knitter.. wish I was..I will keep going until I am!!!!!!! especially with all your help!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Good morning Nina. My next pair of socks I think I am going to try and use that Ranco. yarn.
> 
> Where is this next section?
> 
> Manners, good morning sewbiz and I said morning to you earlier Barb. Take a Christmas ball with you.


That is a good idea! Maybe I'll pick up some tiny stockings from the dollar store and hang them!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

There is a free shawlette pattern in the new section that is very, very simple lace. It would be great for anyone wanting to learn to knit from charts. You could use the Ranco we all bought for it. It would be really pretty in the semi-solids...
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-46150-1.html
Scroll down, it's not the shawl in her avatar pic.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I don't like ripping out lace, even if it is a simple lace... I always get confused.
> 
> Here are most of the projects I did this year.. Did not add the socks or the scarf.. or the cowl I made for my DD.. or the hats I made for Knit locker etc... or or or ... just kidding..
> 
> ...


Wish I could see but I can't get on Ravelry. Casey has locked me out for life. Seriously.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Anxiously awaiting THE PACKAGE being received today...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Me too. That shawl is beautiful...that I don't know that I would have the patience for. I think that is why I love the socks....they are small and carry with you and it does not take forever(as long as you don't have other projects). I do have one more to to cut and sew...that is for Sunday or monday. Today and tomorrow is socks. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey just went to that new section...what is with all of those egg cozies?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Fireball Dave keeps designing egg cozies for his Tea Party peoples... He's in England. Apparently they actually use those things over there. I think a lot of the ladies use his charts on other things, as well.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

There will be more patterns later, as people contribute.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

That section should be fun.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

sorry, but egg cozies don't make sense to me. I"m not knitting for my eggs. I eat them!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> sorry, but egg cozies don't make sense to me. I"m not knitting for my eggs. I eat them!


Me too. I don't set them on a plate and look at them til they get cold. Out of the pan and into my mouth.

Don't get the whole concept, either...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Everyone must be busy, busy, busy with work... I'm about to dig into the quilting in a minute too. I just got a shipment of a big roll of fabric to make the skirt job out of... so I have to get Audrey's quilt done quick and be free to start the skirts.

Still haven't decided what to do in my big quilt pieces, but I have time to think about it while I do the rest of the straight line quilting.

Also need to zero in on an earflap hat and scarf pattern for Seth. I refuse to knit stockinette. I'm thinking about doing a big cabled hat and adding earflaps. Not sure about the scarf-- some kind of texture.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

So, you did get that job? That is great if you did. When does all of that work have to be done? Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Maybe those eggs cozies may be more of an historical type of thing. Back then homes were always cold and drafty.

Ok, I just finished the decrease of the gusset. I cannot believe it. I think I have turned into an absolute manic about socks. All I want to do is start another pair. But, alas...a tote awaits me. Oh, I will try to get hubby to take a pic with his camera and we will show tote #2. Lord I hope we do not have the same problems we had last night. Later chicks.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

YAY Bits! You are addicted to socks just like me!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am. After Christmas I have a whole bunch of folks to make socks for. I better get more yarn...never have enough yarn.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bonnie, I just came back from a visit to a LYS about 30 miles away. What an adventure!! Picked up yarn for the circular scarf that was on here a ways back. BUT she didn't have the circular needles I needed. So I will decide if I want to order a set of interchangeable, or just pick up the size I need. But I hope I bought the right book. One Skein Wonders?? Is that the book you have some patterns in? The proprieter lady gave us gift patterns and a little gift at checkout, and we had a $5.00 coupon.
I am plugging away on my scarves. You say you got the big thing of fabric for skirts. Does that mean you got the big job? If so congrats.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

..........""""sitting here waiting and watching""""..........


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am too, I could just yell out loud!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I checked it was there in the state at 3:02 am


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> ..........""""sitting here waiting and watching""""..........


Sounds like a song there. I give up. What you watchimg for?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

sing it Alberta!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh yeah!! Hey, did you read my post about my LYS visit?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

YES! I wish I was able to go with you! It would have been fun.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes. It was large, lots of samples, all kinds of yarn at great prices. And a place around a fireplace where we could sit and chat. Also a class area. I was thrilled.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Bonnie, I just came back from a visit to a LYS about 30 miles away. What an adventure!! Picked up yarn for the circular scarf that was on here a ways back. BUT she didn't have the circular needles I needed. So I will decide if I want to order a set of interchangeable, or just pick up the size I need. But I hope I bought the right book. One Skein Wonders?? Is that the book you have some patterns in? The proprieter lady gave us gift patterns and a little gift at checkout, and we had a $5.00 coupon.
> I am plugging away on my scarves. You say you got the big thing of fabric for skirts. Does that mean you got the big job? If so congrats.


I think you got the right book. Is it the one for sock yarn? I know of 3 One Skein Wonders books.

Also, what patterns did you get?????? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

will they have a website?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> will they have a website?


I don't know about a website, but the book is Sock Yarn One Skein Wonders. The shop is called Artistic Fibers. I got on her email list as she sends out coupons and notifications of new classes.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb, do you have alot of leftover bits and pieces from knitting your socks?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I have some. You need them?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

No, I was just wondering. One of the women at my LYS ended up making a sweater vest out of all of her leftovers. Good idea.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Picked up a couple baby hats and sweaters. Thought I would do a donation bundle for the hospital. I haven't looked at thr freebies yet.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

She combined it with a while yarn and used the sock yarn as the stripes.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I thought of putting the left over sock yarn in one of those log cabin throws Nina is talking about. It would be a light weight throw, but I think it would be cute.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sounds cute.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

don't know yet for sure.

Geezzz, I sure hope the mailman brings something good in the mail. My mail doesn't usually come until early evening, sometimes that makes me nuts. Especially when I'm biting the bit waiting for something!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I was thinking of saving them till I had enough to knit crazy knee socks for one of the granddaughters. I think they would be fun to do.

My mail does not usually come until 4 to 4:30. So mail might be late today.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

the knee socks sounds like a good idea too. Hmmmm. Well I have plenty of time to think about it. Still too many projects on the needles and waiting to be on the needles!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I can't wait for your mail to come...maybe Saturday.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, so far I have no leftovers...working on the last stretch of the 2nd sock. Most likely finish Saturday.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicklets, have to run out for a bit...Maybe my mail will come.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, I too have to get some stuff done in the office before the end of the day. I will check back in just a bit.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> So, you did get that job? That is great if you did. When does all of that work have to be done? Bits


Yes, they want me to sew for them. It's independant contracting. As she gets work she negotiates with me on a price and time frame to see if we can work that out. She has at least a dozen women contracting from their homes as I do, so if she can't work it out with me, she'll move on to someone else. It worked out with the skirts, didn't work out with the dresses she had before. Just job by job, as much as I want to do. Not regular I don't think. But anything will help... and I really have to work from home.

I have no idea how many skirts this is or when they are needed. Still waiting on all that info to come in, probably early next week.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > So, you did get that job? That is great if you did. When does all of that work have to be done? Bits
> ...


 :shock: :shock: what if they need them before the holidays???? Like 100!!!! OMG! you could get yourself in a pickle!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Bonnie, I just came back from a visit to a LYS about 30 miles away. What an adventure!! Picked up yarn for the circular scarf that was on here a ways back. BUT she didn't have the circular needles I needed. So I will decide if I want to order a set of interchangeable, or just pick up the size I need. But I hope I bought the right book. One Skein Wonders?? Is that the book you have some patterns in? The proprieter lady gave us gift patterns and a little gift at checkout, and we had a $5.00 coupon.
> I am plugging away on my scarves. You say you got the big thing of fabric for skirts. Does that mean you got the big job? If so congrats.


Hi Alberta,

If the book is just called _One Skein Wonders_, then that's the first one that came out and no, I don't have anything in that one. The third one, _Luxury Yarn One Skein Wonders_ and the fourth one, _Sock Yarn One Skein Wonders_, have my patterns. A lace cap in _Luxury_, and a baby sweater and lace shawl in _Sock Yarn_...

I got the job but I don't know how big it is... not very big so far.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I think you got the right book. Is it the one for sock yarn? I know of 3 One Skein Wonders books.


There are 4 out now, the original, Designer, Luxury, and Sock Yarn. They are working on #5, CROCHET (!), and have sent me a request for submissions to #6 which is lace. But shhhhhhh, don't tell anyone!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > will they have a website?
> ...


Oh good, my shawl is in that one. And my mitered square baby sweater.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> don't know yet for sure.
> 
> Geezzz, I sure hope the mailman brings something good in the mail. My mail doesn't usually come until early evening, sometimes that makes me nuts. Especially when I'm biting the bit waiting for something!


Your subtlety astounds me...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I can't wait for your mail to come...maybe Saturday.


Have you checked the tracking? It will tell you exactly where it is... projected delivery, etc.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Bitsey said:
> ...


I think I can do 20 a week without over extending myself, so I would make it! But there's not enough fabric for 100. More like 30.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


 Good. I found the sweater with squares, but missed the shawl. Do you get paid everytime someone else buys the book, or just a lump sum? Anyway, I was thrilled to get it as there are so many great patterns.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I was thinking of saving them till I had enough to knit crazy knee socks for one of the granddaughters.


Yeah! A little girl would love those! When you get really slick with your dpns you can put individual TOES in them, with different sock yarns for the toes... Amazing.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

http://artisticfibers.net

This is the shop. Even the pictures look cozy, and a great place to visit.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Is that where you went Alberta? Bits

Well, Sewbiz, to do those socks I have to knit a whole lot more socks.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Is that where you went Alberta? Bits
> 
> Well, Sewbiz, to do those socks I have to knit a whole lot more socks.


You will!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Is that where you went Alberta? Bits
> 
> Well, Sewbiz, to do those socks I have to knit a whole lot more socks.


Yes it is Bitsey. I wish I could share it with all of you. I was blown away. Of course the only thing I have to compare it too is Joanns or Walmart. No wonder I was impressed.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bonnie,
what level of expertise do you think the shawl is? Beginner, Intermediate, or expert?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking of saving them till I had enough to knit crazy knee socks for one of the granddaughters.
> ...


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Bonnie,
> what level of expertise do you think the shawl is? Beginner, Intermediate, or expert?


Probably Intermediate. But don't be limited by labels... Have you knit lace from charts before? The most important thing is having a system to keep your place. Get a cheapo Lo-Ran magnetic chart board (they are made for cross stitch and Hobby Lobby sells them) and either put it behind the page with the chart, or better yet, make a copy of the chart and put the copy on the board. Then use the magnetic strips to keep place under the row you are working on.

Some people make copies of the chart to mark on, but I prefer to only be able to see the row I'm working, like you can do with the magnetic chart holder.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Bitsey said:
> ...


You could totally do that too, Barbara Ann...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Yay! The weekend is here!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Just think. This time in two weeks, Mike and I will just be arriving at our apartment on Caye Caulker, Belize.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > I think so.But we have alot of silent visitors.
> ...


You like that term Sewbiz had you never heard it before!!
Morning all.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I have one of those here. The only chart I have followed is the hat with the skeletons. In the lace chart I realize the symbols each mean something else. What are the blank ones? And I know we purl wrong side rows. So does that help me at all?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I can't wait for your mail to come...maybe Saturday.


Do you get mail on Saturday?????


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Finally caught up. I really think we should hit the 1000 this week end.
Alberta did you get the email yet?? I sent it.
Christmas sure is closing in on us now.. Hope fully I will get the decs up today.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Ohh no you have all gone away, somebody come and play!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

trasara said:


> Ohh no you have all gone away, somebody come and play!!!


I am here Tracy. What doyou want to play. Something quiet so when it is time for you to go to sleep you are calm. LOL


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It's only 10 Saturday morning!! I have all day, did the email arrive?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes, and I enjoyed the pictures so much. You have reason to be a happy and proud mum.



trasara said:


> It's only 10 Saturday morning!! I have all day, did the email arrive?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh that is right. When we are getting to evening your day is still going. I was confused. So what are you knitting/crocheting?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

thankyou, the party girl is still asleep I will wake her soon.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Oh that is right. When we are getting to evening your day is still going. I was confused. So what are you knitting/crocheting?


We are ahead of you by about 16 hours we are already in tommorrow!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I remember, you are talking bedtime when I get up. I will never get it straight..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey chicks, getting ready to fix dinner....it is the morning for Tracy and what time is it for you Alberta? Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

hello ladies! Tracy, the pics of dd2 are wonderful. You have beautiful daughters (they take after their Mummy).

Still no tootsie rolls???? I'm getting antsy waiting for you to get them!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I didn't get anything special in my mail tonight. All I got was one rent check (hey, money is good) and a recall notice on my new motorcycle!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I made burgers for Poppy and Mike. I can't eat them, so i had a baked potato loaded with cheese, bacon, butter and sour cream. yummy.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey chicks, getting ready to fix dinner....it is the morning for Tracy and what time is it for you Alberta? Bits


Almost 6 Bitsey.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tomorrow I'm making my first quiche and we will have a ceaser salad. Mike will pitch a fit, he doesn't think quiche is for supper. LOL Oh Well!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sounds good to me. Who is getting special mail? I didn't get any mail...just junk.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I like a frittata...no crust put everything in the frying pan and stick in the oven. Yummy. Add cheese mushrooms, leeks...diced cooked potatoes...serve with sourcream. I could eat that tonight.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> hello ladies! Tracy, the pics of dd2 are wonderful. You have beautiful daughters (they take after their Mummy).
> 
> Still no tootsie rolls???? I'm getting antsy waiting for you to get them!


Thanks Barb! No still no tootsie rolls I'm hoping they made it through customs with us being an Island and all they can be strict with food coming in but that is usually to do with packaging of the product. Time will tell the choc almonds that Bitsey sent got here no trouble.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

So why are we talking about mail....did everyone get mail today?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Tomorrow I'm making my first quiche and we will have a ceaser salad. Mike will pitch a fit, he doesn't think quiche is for supper. LOL Oh Well!!


Quiche is good I put Ham , cheese and fresh Asparagus in mine. My recipe is 4 eggs to 300ml cream put in whatever ingredients you like...Yum


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

We don't get mail on a Saturday!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I also use that fat free halfand half.....you cannot tell the difference. Last year I made egg nog with it. I could not tell. Usually I hate fat free stuff...it tastes chalky. But not this.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tracy, I used to send stuff to Australia all the time (each year) for several years to a friend of mine. Fred lived near Sydney. I've sent him all kinds of different foods and never had an issue getting through customs. I'm hoping you get the tootsie rolls SOON!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

hmmm......mail. I guess I'm just excited about getting my bag I bought from Bonnie. I don't really expect it until maybe Tues or Wed.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I also use that fat free halfand half.....you cannot tell the difference. Last year I made egg nog with it. I could not tell. Usually I hate fat free stuff...it tastes chalky. But not this.


Good to know Bitsey.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I am searching for a yarn named Needle Crafters chenille. I have one ball, no idea what to do with it It is a strange texture.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I have a small carton of half and half that I will use. If I need more, which I doubt, I will use 2% milk. I have cheddar cheese and some ham to dice up to put in it. Should I get anything else for it? Never made on before.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Tracy, I used to send stuff to Australia all the time (each year) for several years to a friend of mine. Fred lived near Sydney. I've sent him all kinds of different foods and never had an issue getting through customs. I'm hoping you get the tootsie rolls SOON!!


Me too I have Jess on the look out for them every day but I think she is looking forward to them the most thanks for letting me know about the post I have never posted backward and forward with the US before.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

You could put fresh peeled diced tomato


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Alberta is it this...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEEDLE-CRAFTERS-YARN-CHENILLE-FUR-LADDER-TRELLIS-SOFT-/130436242775


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I have a small carton of half and half that I will use. If I need more, which I doubt, I will use 2% milk. I have cheddar cheese and some ham to dice up to put in it. Should I get anything else for it? Never made on before.


Anything you like.. sometimes I do some shredded chicken sundried tomato and oregano.... or spinach and cheese. Mixed roasted vegetables. the combos are endless.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Fred used to send me stuff too. He has sent me Tim Tams, Smarties, which are different from our Smarties which I sent him. And several other things. It was fun.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Alberta is it this...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEEDLE-CRAFTERS-YARN-CHENILLE-FUR-LADDER-TRELLIS-SOFT-/130436242775


That is it. You are fast. Seller says none available. But that is it. The one I have has browns and teal and maybe a copper color. I would just like to do something with it.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

This is the yarn I have. Looks like little ladders.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

is it enough to make a scarf?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> is it enough to make a scarf?


Doesn't look like it. There is no size listed. But it is so pretty. Some are shiny, some matte. Maybe a hat?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Alberta that should be interesting.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Alberta you are in an apartment right?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Alberta that should be interesting.


I thought so too. I think I will try crochet. It is so textured.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey Alberta? Did you get your mail today?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > is it enough to make a scarf?
> ...


You could do a scarf if you alternate it with a different yarn or yarns..


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Hey Alberta? Did you get your mail today?


Yes. Just an ad from AARP.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

hmmmm


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

trasara said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


That might be doable. It would be pretty with either a teal or copper color. Oh, it says 100% polyester


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> hmmmm


Oh no. Did I miss somrthing?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

not if it wasn't delivered yet.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Alberta you are in an apartment right?


Yes Bitsey. A tiny apartment, but I can afford to stay here. But I always say my kitchen is so small that if I turn around I either turn on the water or turn off the gas. An old Phylis Diller joke.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

That is way my mom's kitchen was and it worked well, we grew up with that kitchen.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

So where should I look into the missing package?



Bitsey said:


> That is way my mom's kitchen was and it worked well, we grew up with that kitchen.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

It may not be missing. Maybe just didn't get out with your mailman today? Maybe you will get it tomorrow?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

does your mail go to a locked box? packages I mean.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> does your mail go to a locked box? packages I mean.


Yes Barb, it does. Now maybe the mail lady forgot to leave the key. Tracking says it should have gotten here today. Now I am so excited again.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I will get my cards out by Monday, so yours will arrive for you and Mike before you leave.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> It may not be missing. Maybe just didn't get out with your mailman today? Maybe you will get it tomorrow?


Hope so. Didn't even know I was expecting anything.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

It could be at the postoffice still. Maybe it didn't get into the delivery bag before your carrier left the building. You will probably get it tomorrow.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > trasara said:
> ...


No, you taught me a new term... and I laugh everytime I think about it. Sticking their beak in where it doesn't belong and it gets stuck! HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I have one of those here. The only chart I have followed is the hat with the skeletons. In the lace chart I realize the symbols each mean something else. What are the blank ones? And I know we purl wrong side rows. So does that help me at all?


Blank ones are usually just knit, but check your chart key, always. They can be a little different from publisher to publisher.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bonnie needs to hold a chart reading class for us!

Oh, Bonnie, I think I just volunteered you again!! Sorry!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Tomorrow I'm making my first quiche and we will have a ceaser salad. Mike will pitch a fit, he doesn't think quiche is for supper. LOL Oh Well!!


Tell him you are trying to make him a REAL man...:XD:

And he can pitch all the fit he wants if it's the only thing there is to eat! :lol:

You've got to train these characters...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Bonnie needs to hold a chart reading class for us!
> 
> Oh, Bonnie, I think I just volunteered you again!! Sorry!


Isn't that what friends are for?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I have a small carton of half and half that I will use. If I need more, which I doubt, I will use 2% milk. I have cheddar cheese and some ham to dice up to put in it. Should I get anything else for it? Never made on before.


How about a green veggie, like spinach or broccoli... even mushrooms!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Alberta is it this...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEEDLE-CRAFTERS-YARN-CHENILLE-FUR-LADDER-TRELLIS-SOFT-/130436242775


Of course Nina finds it online in like under two seconds. 
_SEARCH QUEEN..._


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> This is the yarn I have. Looks like little ladders.


I've seen that at Hobby Lobby, Alberta. If you need more I could shop for you.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > This is the yarn I have. Looks like little ladders.
> ...


Thank you for the offer, but until I have some idea what I want to make of it I will wait.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Bonnie needs to hold a chart reading class for us!
> 
> Oh, Bonnie, I think I just volunteered you again!! Sorry!


LA LA LA LA I can't hear yooooouuu...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > knitgalore said:
> ...


Pretty sure it's always there so just let me know.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Bonnie needs to hold a chart reading class for us!
> ...


You are so sweet. But it is really something we need. just couldn't figure out how you could do it here.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Bonnie needs to hold a chart reading class for us!
> ...


    :mrgreen:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I can probably walk you through it, but it's much easier to just stand up in front of a bunch of students and use my visual aids while they knit. We could try it here, with just words. Many words...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bonnie,
While I was chasing down my yarn this afternoon I came across our araucaunia. I didn't know it is hand dyed. No wonder it is was such good yarn. Sounds like a mother and daughter team are the ones to thank. Oh how much we can learn here.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> I can probably walk you through it, but it's much easier to just stand up in front of a bunch of students and use my visual aids while they knit. We could try it here, with just words. Many words...


When you produced the shawl pattern did you put in the key? I really would like to try it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

If/when I have more time I might be able to do a little online class, whereby those interested are all here at the same time... and I can photograph what I need to show you and upload photos as I teach. 

There's not that much to it. I usually start with Feather and Fan because it's an easy yet pretty lace. I could do this with you later, maybe on a Saturday, but not anytime soon because I just don't have time to prepare it and do it. Maybe after Christmas? After everyone is back? Or a time where Nina and Barb can still join in from their magical exotic vacations?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > I can probably walk you through it, but it's much easier to just stand up in front of a bunch of students and use my visual aids while they knit. We could try it here, with just words. Many words...
> ...


I gave them one key, and they transposed it to a master key that was used all throughout the book. Publishers have to use the same key for all the patterns in the book for uniformity.

At first they messed up the symbols BIG TIME. When I proofed their copy of my charts there were over 50 errors in the 4 charts. Sheesh. If it went to press that way, all the knitters would have thought I did it. But we got it straight and there are no errors in the charts now, in print. Thank goodness. Knitters want to burn you at the stake when your patterns have errors!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Definitely after the holidays. I just can't do more right now.

I just finished my next pair of socks. Have to go wash and block

Then cast on the next pair!

be right back.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Definitely after the holidays. I just can't do more right now.
> 
> I just finished my next pair of socks. Have to go wash and block
> 
> ...


You definitely WIN the Resort's Most Prolific Sock Knitter award!! No one else is anywhere near you, Barbara Ann. I'm happy you like socknitting so much. Bitsey too.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bonnie girl, that sounds good. It is something to look forward to. Just don't push yourself too thin. We need you.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I feel so dumpy. I never got anywhere with the sock. I have the heel flap done and started on heel turn and my mind went completely blank. I will wait 'til I can be very quiet and really concentrate. I will do it. I did it before, I think I just got too busy with all sorts of stuff.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I've been wanting to do that shawl, but I know I need help. So I would like to wait until we are all ready. Maybe after Nina is back from her cruise, and if things slow down for you Bonnie. I just have a feeling I'm going to need some hand holding. Same with that sock pattern I bought. I'm afraid of it! But will try!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey all, Alberta pick a quiet time and go to youtube...it is right there and she will work you through it. Later chicklets. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Alberta, don't feel dumpy I felt the same way when I was learning...I kept saying to my self is something wrong with me I am just not getting it and all of a sudden one day it clicked. Susan


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I feel so dumpy. I never got anywhere with the sock. I have the heel flap done and started on heel turn and my mind went completely blank. I will wait 'til I can be very quiet and really concentrate. I will do it. I did it before, I think I just got too busy with all sorts of stuff.


Don't worry about it. You got practice knitting a small gauge in a small circumference, even if you don't finish it. But I think you'll feel like picking it back up again one of these days....


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I've been wanting to do that shawl, but I know I need help. So I would like to wait until we are all ready. Maybe after Nina is back from her cruise, and if things slow down for you Bonnie. I just have a feeling I'm going to need some hand holding. Same with that sock pattern I bought. I'm afraid of it! But will try!


You slay your giants, one by one...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I need to go back and work some more on my quilt now, Chicks... Will check in later tonight.

I hope all's well with Tania and her kids today!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey all, Alberta pick a quiet time and go to youtube...it is right there and she will work you through it. Later chicklets. Bits


Bitsey, I think it is my brain that needs help. But I will do that. I actually bought the circular needles to do the way you are doing it. But I was so determined to learn DPN's. Like I said, I did one, why does my mind seem shut off. I am sad.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I haven't heard from Tania at all today. And I know Nina is not feeling well. Let's hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Don't be sad Alberta, I could not get the dpns...just did not get through to this brain....and I had an awful time with the circulars...I felt as though I was all thumbs and my hands did not work right. But I kept with it and kept going back to my LYS and the last trip it sunk in...I got it. and I love it. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Maybe Mia is still sick.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > Sewbizgirl said:
> ...


I know it is a great term means exactly what it says!!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, i hope things are well with you all. i just got done putting a 3 and a half foot christmas tree on my porch and 3 electric candles in my window. i'll put it here soon to show you all. my big tree gets decorated tomorrow by us three. we are going to have januzzi's hoagies and their soup for dinner tomorrow. i like getting a break from eating my own meals that i cook.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

back again had to pop out to buy lots of lollies(candy) to fill jars for prizes at tonights Trivia night fundraiser.
Thats if they actually make it to the jars lol they are addictive once you start nibbling.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

You know I have been so busy this week I haven't knitted or crocheted in a week.......I am starting to pine for my needles but I still have things to do before I can pick them up.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Maryrose,...yum hoagies...have not had one of those in ages. Sounds yummy. I bet your trees are going to be beautiful. Cannot wait to see. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Will be back later.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

take a pic of the lollies, I want to see what they are.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

OK


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Here you go I have 
Bananas
strawberries and cream
teeth
milk bottles
assorted jellies 
fruit drops
candy canes
second photo I forgot the fruit sticks


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I would eat all of that!! Especially the bananas. I love candy, big issue for me! I eat more "lollies" than I do chocolate. Yummy!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I love the bananas too but they get sickly if you eat too many. Is there anything Aussie that you have wanted to try? But can't get?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

gotta go to bed. Need to take Buddy (oldest doggie) to the Vet in the morning for his annual check up and shots. $$$$$$$$$$$

Goodnight Chicks with Sticks!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Honestly I wouldn't know! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Goodnight Ladies!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Good night Barb. I am taking to my chair for my Friday night Tom Selleck fix. Night all.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

How about the jelly bean guessing comp. how many do you think there are????


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

good night all!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi tracy, you have a nice yard. pretty scenery. the candy looks good.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, yes, i'll show my trees soon. i'm still having trouble catching on how to do pictures so i have to get hubby or son to help me.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thanks Maryrose.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi tracy, right now it's almost 10:00 p.m. here. what time is it right now where you are? i'm just curious.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, Chicks, Nina is sick, Sewbiz is sewing and everyone else is headed for bed. Tracy, let me know how the socks work out. Going the use the yarn I wound? That is the Ranco yarn...I think from Chile. Any way chicklets heading for my chair for a moment and then bed. Chat with you all in the morning. Bits


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi tracy, right now it's almost 10:00 p.m. here. what time is it right now where you are? i'm just curious.


It is 2.08pm Saturday 3rd December.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi tracy, (again), wow! i'm amazed by the time difference. i always wondered how far apart where i live & where the other part's time was.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, i hope knittingneedles gets well soon.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I made it!! 18 pages!! WOW LOL

Hi Everyone!  (((((((((HUGS)))))))) 

I've had some seriously long days lately. Lots going on but we're ok. Kids are much much better. Chris is off with his father's side of the family. They're spending the night in the city to watch tomorrow nights big boxing match. 

Mia is so bad lol. She had SUCH a fit cause I wouldn't buy her a banana in the store. Threw herself on the floor and screamed to high heaven!! We have a bunch of bananas at home already....... such a drama queen! lol


Bonnie, your daughter is going to absolutely LOOVE that quilt. It's beautiful.

Alberta, don't feel bad about the socks.... and OSG too. I haven't been bitten by the sock bug either.


Nina, great work lady! 

Bitsey, your Mich is so cute!  i love the pic where she's lookig to the side, like "wasn't me" haha

Tracy! Mia loves your hat! My cousin went to pick up the hat to put it in the coat sleeve and Mia had such a fit!!! Miiiiiiiine! OMGoodness.......


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Here you go I have
> Bananas
> strawberries and cream
> teeth
> ...


Ah... we call those "gummies". I love gummy candies. The sweet and sour worms are my favorites.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> How about the jelly bean guessing comp. how many do you think there are????


Oh, that's a good one... especially in that vase. Hard shape to figure out!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

It's good to hear from you, Tania. Sorry we chatted so much... too much to read! That Mia can be a real handful! Don't get between her and a banana... Sometimes I feel like that-- ravenous so don't get between me and the food. If you do I might throw myself on the floor and scream. No, wait...that's Mia! She's a pistol, our little MiniChick.

Hi to Maryrose! I'd love to see the trees, MR... I will have one to show soon, too. I probably don't have near enough lights for this big, fat tree.

Well kiddos, going to bed. I have a feeling most of you are already there. Goodnight!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Can you guess how many??


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi tracy, i think there is 90 jelly beans.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

any other guesses i'll tell you the anser tomorrow!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi all... I was lying in bed and realized just how bored I was without you guys.. You went on and on and on and I had so many pages to catch up..

Alberta, sometimes the best things come out of the smallest kitchens, and it sounds like that's how it is with you.

You can teach charts but I wont be here.. and that's sad.. but I think I can figure them out.. I once made a sweater for my DD (it took me a year to get it right, and she still wont wear it) but reading the patterns drove me nuts.. so I took my own graph paper and assigned each box one sts according to the pattern and that's how I got thru the sweater.. ( it was way too much for me, it was the first year I came back to knitting after 35 years)... not sure if I did it right.. but it worked for me.. but she still hates the sweater, says it itches. The wool was from NZ.. 

Jelly Beans.. I guess there are about 74 beans.. the vase seems kinda thin... 

Did I miss something with the quilt? Did Bonnie post a new pix of it that I missed?

It's really cold all of a sudden here in AZ like 40 degrees if not colder.. hanging out with you guys brought the cold here, I guess..

I purchased Echinesia and have been drowning myself in chicken soup... so hopefully this cold will be gone soon!!

Well looks like you are all off for the night.. so tomorrow... we will do this again!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

ok i'll give you the answer it was 192 jelly beans... I'm sure you will now be at ease knowing that.. Trivia night was a success! so that is one more event ticked off my calender. Maybe a little knitting now.. Still have to get christmas cards done and decorations up.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Maybe 110.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tracy you gave the answer before I even got up to put my guess in! I was gonna say 200, but who the hell is gonna believe that now???? Hmmmm


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Nina, I hope your cold goes away soon. Mine is weird, seems like its better, then not so much again. It's in my sinuses and of course I get the drip which makes my throat icky and then I cough. But I don't have a fever or anything, and I'm still functional.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good morning Alberta!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, knitting socks already this morning. My coffee cup is empty so I'm bugging out for a bit! Gotta have another coffee then get myself moving as Buddy has his Vet appointment this AM. Poor guy, he's due for some shots. 

Chat later!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning all you chicks. I have been busy on my scarves, and working to settle my room a bit. My son is supposed to bring me a dresser today, but hope he doesn't as it is raining out. I will check often but am all caught up with reading here, and we all likely have lots to do on Saturday. I hope all the sicky chickies start to feel better. I think we are all giving it to each other. LOL


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> ok, knitting socks already this morning. My coffee cup is empty so I'm bugging out for a bit! Gotta have another coffee then get myself moving as Buddy has his Vet appointment this AM. Poor guy, he's due for some shots.
> 
> Chat later!


Barb, I spent an hour on youtube watching turning heels. When I get to sit down for a few minutes I will pick up my sock and follow along. How could I have forgotten how. You all saw my sock. BTW, I am using the yarn like I sent you, and I like the way it works.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning chicklets...also sitting here knitting and working on the catalogs looking for gifts. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm taking the yarn that you and Maryrose gave me to Belize. I will make socks for me there. I have to finish the gift ones before we leave in two weeks. No problem! (I hope) LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

yummmm.....oatmeal time.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Good idea Barb. Are you putting yarn in ziplock bags like someone (nina, I think) suggested.They will take up less room. Squeeze the air out. Leave a little opening just before it is closed, squeeze the breath out of it. PUN!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I have put on Christmas music as I work. My favorite time of year. Kenny G Faith album. I love it!!!!! Wish you could hear it. Makes me feel holiday-ish.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knittingneedles, no, sewbiz didn't put up any new quilting pics.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi alberta, i could forget how to knit socks easily if i stopped for a few months.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Good idea Barb. Are you putting yarn in ziplock bags like someone (nina, I think) suggested.They will take up less room. Squeeze the air out. Leave a little opening just before it is closed, squeeze the breath out of it. PUN!!


I just did this! LOL


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, how is everybody today? i've got to learn how to put pictures on the forum. i'm not computor saavy. (if i'm spelling that word right). my son is fast when he scanned my pic & put it on. he's pretty good with the computor.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

trasara said:


> ok i'll give you the answer it was 192 jelly beans... I'm sure you will now be at ease knowing that.. Trivia night was a success! so that is one more event ticked off my calender. Maybe a little knitting now.. Still have to get christmas cards done and decorations up.


WOW was I ever off!! it looked so thin and small.. 192.. wow.. never gonna do that again!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Nina, I hope your cold goes away soon. Mine is weird, seems like its better, then not so much again. It's in my sinuses and of course I get the drip which makes my throat icky and then I cough. But I don't have a fever or anything, and I'm still functional.


EXACTLY!! I wake up in the am and feel better and as the day goes on it gets worse.. no fever.. and just a bit of post nasal... but I have no strength to pack dishes or anything like that.. and in my head I hear the tick tick tick of the clock as it counts down to D-Day.. (Drive day)... You get so nervous that you won't be finished but in the end, you always are.. so why I worry, I don't have a clue...

I have 2 (Thank God not more) pages to go thru... see ya at the end!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Nina, is that one of Bonnie's bags, or one you made?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

ME??? Make a bag?????? 984 pages later, Alberta, you still don't know I HATE TO SEW??? lol...

Yes, it is Bonnie's bag and she is definitely an artist..

The bag is so well made... no straggly threads.. the seams match up.. PERFECT!!! 

I thought when I first got the bag that it would be too small but the bag is perfect!! Just what I was looking for, so that I can carry my WIP on the ship.. last time the bag I used was huge and totally uncomfortable. But this bag is perfect for projects like dishcloths or socks or even scarves.. 

If you look at the pix of the quilt Bonnie is making for her DD you will see the same pattern.. I love Brown and Blue together.. There is just something calming about those colors together.. gonna make a afghan out of those colors once I find the right yarn for it.. 

So many projects so little time!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

He4y Chicks, just checking in to see what everyone has been up to. Still working on my sock and Christmas presents. I think I will cut out the tote tomorrow and Christmas cards on Monday. Alberrta, how are your scarves coming and did you get the dresser delivered? Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

You oughta be me!!!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

But I feel glad to even know our Bonnie. She is so talented, and focused. And friendly. I don't think there is anything she wouldn't do for her friends.
Actually, I feel like that about all my friends here. I know if it was in my power I would be there for all.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> He4y Chicks, just checking in to see what everyone has been up to. Still working on my sock and Christmas presents. I think I will cut out the tote tomorrow and Christmas cards on Monday. Alberrta, how are your scarves coming and did you get the dresser delivered? Bits


No dresser due to the rain. I haven't had one for 1 and 1/2 years,but I sure could use ut. As for the scarves, I have 7 done. I won't have any trouble getting the order done. Then 6 for my sister for Christmas she wants to give for gifts.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> But I feel glad to even know our Bonnie. She is so talented, and focused. And friendly. I don't think there is anything she wouldn't do for her friends.
> Actually, I feel like that about all my friends here. I know if it was in my power I would be there for all.


DITTO!!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello again Ladies. Just finished dusting and running the vacuum. Laundry is going. Buddy did well at the vet, he did get 4 shots! Everything was due. Other than being a bit over weight he's good.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't wait to get my bag from Bonnie. It's so wickedly pretty. I want to pack it full of goodies for my trip! I have to sort out my needles to decide which are going too. Funny, I just want to pack it all up and take all of it.!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Nina??? no needles yet? Hmmmm 

I'm using my cubics but they are a size 0


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Nina??? no needles yet? Hmmmm
> 
> I'm using my cubics but they are a size 0


Nope not yet


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Nina??? no needles yet? Hmmmm
> ...


 :thumbdown: :evil: damn it!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

U did mail it to the pobox, right?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb, have you gotten your mail today? Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I just checked the tracking no. and said it was delivered at 10:43 this am.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> U did mail it to the pobox, right?


I don't know if I sent it to the PO Box or the house. But you should get it either way.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

No mail yet today Bitsey. It should be here in the next couple of hours. Usually about 4 - 5 O'clock on Saturday.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Wonder if Alberta got her mail yet.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

and they say the post office is suffering, well, if it is, it's not because of the ladies at the Resort!!!!


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Just knitting some preemie hats, mittens and socks, bought some ribbon roses to add to the white and pink ones...when I have a box to send, I will post it before it goes...I still have to post my swap box....no card reader on this ancient pc, be glad when I get my new one in the new year! I have been reading, but between shopping Knitting and naps, my days dont seem to be my own 

I wouldnt be without any of my friends on here, and maybe not next year but the year after I can book a week away on the right side of the coast so I can see you all!

Love Jo xx


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Your swap box to Bonnie? Will it get to her before Christmas?

It would be fun to all get together.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

This is to all my dear friends here on my favorite spot to be. To the detriment to my housework. But the package arrived, and I was so surprised. I didn't do any of that swap stuff so you would send me something. But, I thank you all from my heart. To all who sent something, and to all who contributed. THANK YOU. The doilies were beautiful, the yarn was much appreciated, the knitted neck warmer is exquisite. Tania, you knit so beautifully. Jo, did you send the yarn from home? I am already planning what to make with it. Susan, I love the color and texture of that yarn. And in the same mail I got a lovely card from Bonnie. Oh, I am the luckiest girl in the whole wide world. (More song lyrics). My bad. But Thank you all again, and again.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, Alberta you worked very hard cleaning up that mess. Just enjoy yourself and have fun. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

P.S. Who do I thank for the lovely doilies? Thank you so very much. I usually soak them in sugar water to give them body. Tears were in my eyes. Love from Illinois. And yes, I do hope somehow we can meet maybe sometime next year.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

TYVM!!



Bitsey said:


> Well, Alberta you worked very hard cleaning up that mess. Just enjoy yourself and have fun. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Alberta the dolies were made by Maryrose.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I do thank you Mary Rose. You do such beautiful work, and I do appreciate the doilies, and all the thought that went into that lovely box of goodies.....


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I am still speechless. I am going to my son's for supper, and will get to see my 7 year old GGD. Adopted!! But my heart doesn't know the difference. So I will be back later, or in the morning. Stay sweet!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Now maybe you can get those interchangeables you wanted.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

We all pitched in. I just hope you get something just for you with the gift cards.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> any other guesses i'll tell you the anser tomorrow!!


I guess 78.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sewbiz, just got your card and I absolutely the little ornament. It is on my tree right now. Thank you. Well, I am late sending out my cards....something to do next week. I think my tote tomorrow and I will get him to take a pic tomorrow. I swear I am going to get one of those little cameras...his is so big...too many buttons. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> You can teach charts but I wont be here.. and that's sad..
> 
> Did I miss something with the quilt? Did Bonnie post a new pix of it that I missed?
> 
> I purchased Echinesia and have been drowning myself in chicken soup... so hopefully this cold will be gone soon!!


Maybe we won't do the chart class until you are back, Nina...

Our weather was COLD the past few days but today it's a beautiful 72!

I did post a couple of pics of the quilt-in-progress but don't worry, I'll show one when I get it finished. Soon, I hope.

Nina get some greens and cook them in chicken broth and eat them! We do echinacea too... And lots of fluids.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> ok i'll give you the answer it was 192 jelly beans... I'm sure you will now be at ease knowing that.. Trivia night was a success! so that is one more event ticked off my calender. Maybe a little knitting now.. Still have to get christmas cards done and decorations up.


No way does it look like that many could fit in there...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > You can teach charts but I wont be here.. and that's sad..
> ...


I saw the quilt in the middle of being made.. but it sounded like you posted another one..

I am drinking and taking Vit C too..

it will be fine.. i believe its on its way out.. (a girl can hope, right?)


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hubby just built a fire in our outdoor pit...we will sit outside for a bit. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hope you two read the past posts...our Alberta got her package.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> EXACTLY!! I wake up in the am and feel better and as the day goes on it gets worse.. no fever.. and just a bit of post nasal... but I have no strength to pack dishes or anything like that.. and in my head I hear the tick tick tick of the clock as it counts down to D-Day.. (Drive day)... You get so nervous that you won't be finished but in the end, you always are.. so why I worry, I don't have a clue...
> 
> I have 2 (Thank God not more) pages to go thru... see ya at the end!!!


OH! You have been talking about "moving" packing... I have been thinking you meant just packing for your trip, and wondering how long that could take... LOL. So will you move out of the house before you go on the cruise? And then relocate to FL after it?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hubby just built a fire in our outdoor pit...we will sit outside for a bit. Bits


sounds nice. It's too cold to be out here. I think so anyway. Mike has been outside all day working on the shed roof. He needs to get it done before we go away. It got really messed up during that snow storm (tree down)

I hate being cold.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> But I feel glad to even know our Bonnie. She is so talented, and focused. And friendly. I don't think there is anything she wouldn't do for her friends.
> Actually, I feel like that about all my friends here. I know if it was in my power I would be there for all.


Gee, thank you Alberta... such nice words, but one thing you can't say to describe me is "organized"! LOL...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I can't wait to get my bag from Bonnie. It's so wickedly pretty. I want to pack it full of goodies for my trip! I have to sort out my needles to decide which are going too. Funny, I just want to pack it all up and take all of it.!


You bought the Mother of All Knitting Bags... you can take it all with you!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Hello again Ladies. Just finished dusting and running the vacuum. Laundry is going. Buddy did well at the vet, he did get 4 shots! Everything was due. Other than being a bit over weight he's good.


Glad Buddy survived. Sometimes they can put all the vaccines into one syringe so only one poke...

I give my own animal shots, except rabies. Rabies has to be documented so only the vet can do it if you want the tag.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Your swap box to Bonnie? Will it get to her before Christmas?
> 
> It would be fun to all get together.


Yes, she's mailed it. She means post pics of the one she got. :-D

Hi Jo, good to hear from you!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> This is to all my dear friends here on my favorite spot to be. To the detriment to my housework. But the package arrived, and I was so surprised. I didn't do any of that swap stuff so you would send me something. But, I thank you all from my heart. To all who sent something, and to all who contributed. THANK YOU. The doilies were beautiful, the yarn was much appreciated, the knitted neck warmer is exquisite. Tania, you knit so beautifully. Jo, did you send the yarn from home? I am already planning what to make with it. Susan, I love the color and texture of that yarn. And in the same mail I got a lovely card from Bonnie. Oh, I am the luckiest girl in the whole wide world. (More song lyrics). My bad. But Thank you all again, and again.


You are SO welcome, my dear. It was our pleasure to bless you!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

And now I'm caught up, going to sew. There might be 8 more pages before I come back. We'll soon be at 1000!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bonnie, I can't wait for my tote!! LOL

I think I have finally decided what yarn to take. But then I still have almost 2 weeks to change my mind again...and again,....and again!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hi ladies...painting today...going from modern look to more of a traditional southern scheme...(eventually when i get it all done)


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

How did you guess? My first thought. And the wooden ones at that!!



Barbara Ann said:


> Now maybe you can get those interchangeables you wanted.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

what you cant see is all the furniture pushed to one side of the room...

will have to let this coat dry...apply second...and then push it all to this side and do the other...

you also cant see all the lady bugs everywhere...

we vaccumme them up...and turn around and there are more!

don't know where they are getting in..unless it is when the ds and dh come in and out...grrrrrr


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

we found the dd a gorgeous red sheath dress to wear to the event at the govenor's mansion....

found a cute beaded belt to replace the one that came with it...and actually found earrings that are an exact match to the beads on the belt...

she already had the shoes...and a dress coat...so we are set

she is a redhead that actually can wear red...she is happy with it..that's the main thing..

and it was on sale...so i had paint money left over


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I spent a lot of time today trying to track down the pattern for the necklaces made out of the Trellis yarn. I not only found the directions for the necklace but found bracelet and drop earrings. Necklace pattern was free. So I bought the patterns and downloaded them. And I found more Trellis in great colors. The directions say I can get 4 or 5 necklaces out of one ball. I don't know about the earrings and bracelet. I felt like a detective, but found it all.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

can you share that link? i would like to see what the neckalaces are supposed to look like


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Everyone! 


Alberta I'm so happy you like it!  I hope it's warm enough!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hmmmmmm ready for the next coat....and i am just realizing my blues on my christmas tree may not match this butter yellow....


i just keep adding to my to do list, don't i?

looks like i may be going shopping after church and christmas card photos tomorrow...

the kids negotiated ... they talked me in to waiting until they had to dress up for church to do the photos....

but now they have decided they want to wear jeans and sweaters this year...so we have to do photos...come back and dress for church...then come change back into jeans to go shopping....

lets just pray the paint washes out of dd red curls for the photo!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> This is to all my dear friends here on my favorite spot to be. To the detriment to my housework. But the package arrived, and I was so surprised. I didn't do any of that swap stuff so you would send me something. But, I thank you all from my heart. To all who sent something, and to all who contributed. THANK YOU. The doilies were beautiful, the yarn was much appreciated, the knitted neck warmer is exquisite. Tania, you knit so beautifully. Jo, did you send the yarn from home? I am already planning what to make with it. Susan, I love the color and texture of that yarn. And in the same mail I got a lovely card from Bonnie. Oh, I am the luckiest girl in the whole wide world. (More song lyrics). My bad. But Thank you all again, and again.


You are very welcome Alberta! Spoil yourself...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Tracy you gave the answer before I even got up to put my guess in! I was gonna say 200, but who the hell is gonna believe that now???? Hmmmm


Sorry Barb but I do believe you.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hi tracy... loved you candy jar...great shape, turned out really pretty and colorful


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

trasara said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Tracy you gave the answer before I even got up to put my guess in! I was gonna say 200, but who the hell is gonna believe that now???? Hmmmm
> ...


That would have been my guess because I eat a lot of jelly beans!! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: My mailman came. Delivered some really super special items!

Bonnie thank you for the beautiful card. And the ornament you made! I love it. I have the card and the ornament hanging on my door. 

Bitsey, thank you so much for the dpns. So cute you taped them down with stitch markers attached! You made me chuckle. The card is beautiful and that one too is hanging on the door. The sock yarn, OMG. The colors are perfect. That is definitely going to Belize with me. I'm going to wind it tonight and put it in my bag. That is one pair of socks I can't wait to make for MYSELF!!!! And Yes, I will take a pick of them!

We have the best group of friends here. I pray you all are safe, happy, and I am so thankful to have you. 

Sorry for the mushy stuff. I just love you all to bits! :XD:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > EXACTLY!! I wake up in the am and feel better and as the day goes on it gets worse.. no fever.. and just a bit of post nasal... but I have no strength to pack dishes or anything like that.. and in my head I hear the tick tick tick of the clock as it counts down to D-Day.. (Drive day)... You get so nervous that you won't be finished but in the end, you always are.. so why I worry, I don't have a clue...
> ...


Some thing like that.. I have to leave stuff for the snowbirds.. towels dishes etc... but the rest we are trying to pack away...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> How did you guess? My first thought. And the wooden ones at that!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


knitter pride has color coded ones now.. I wish I would have waited and then purchased those.. have you seen them?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Alberta, I hope you do splurge and get exactly what you like.. that was the whole idea of the gift.. to have to get something to your hearts content!! (does that make sense?)

Have a glorious Christmas, one and all!!!!

And this is my donation to Christmas from the one who celebrates Chanuka!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

yes, they are very very nice. Just like the knitpicks. Same company makes them and they are interchangeable with each other. It's Knitters Pride that makes the cubic dpns. They also make cubic interchangeables. I got a set of the knitters pride dpns. regular ones and the cubics in 0, 1, 2. I just love all of my dpns! LOL


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Bonnie, I can't wait for my tote!! LOL
> 
> I think I have finally decided what yarn to take. But then I still have almost 2 weeks to change my mind again...and again,....and again!


I can't wait for you to get it, either! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> hi ladies...painting today...going from modern look to more of a traditional southern scheme...(eventually when i get it all done)


This makes me feel guilty... my house BADLY needs repainting.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> we found the dd a gorgeous red sheath dress to wear to the event at the govenor's mansion....
> 
> found a cute beaded belt to replace the one that came with it...and actually found earrings that are an exact match to the beads on the belt...
> 
> ...


Will we get to see photos later?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

which bag did you get??? I am starting to want a big bag too!!! but i have tons... but I love Bonnie's bags... but I have tons of big bags.... but I love Bonnie's bags....... Oh boy!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Have a glorious Christmas, one and all!!!!
> 
> And this is my donation to Christmas from the one who celebrates Chanuka!
> 
> ...


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Mine too.....best part is son is a painter decorator! been waiting since the summer for the hall and stairs and landing to be done 

Alberta, I have to confess...Bitsey bought the yarn and put it in for me....but I do have to return the favour and send her some goodies  I just got so sick after all that work in November I forgot all about it...and by the time someone reminded me, it was too late 

Ive nearly finished my first set for the preemies...just one bootie to go, and they only take an hour whilst watching films....

X Factor here was motown week and semi finals, public vote to put the last 3 through....not very exciting as all our favourites have now gone...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: OMG OMG OMG!!!! Poppy just came in carrying a package. The mailman left it on my bench and I didn't see it. It's my bag from Bonnie!!!! And a pouch for my little notions! I am so excited!!!!

Pic on the way!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I got myself (for my birthday) these needles.. 2 weeks later they come out with the dreamz.. (each size a different color!)... I love my needles but get lost with the sizes sometimes and have to pull out my sizing card...

http://www.knitterspride.com/Materialwise-Details.asp?id=5&mcid=1

I have the symphonie rose set...

Alberta, read reviews and get the ones you fall in love with.. that way you will always love them... I love the tapered edge and smooth finish on the laminated wood ones... but that's me! You might like something else.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Love it!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Isn't it beautiful??!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Beautiful! Use it well! U can stuff alot of yarn in that bag!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

That bag looks yummy..and those are your colors. Bits


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Such beautiful colours, they would be my choice. I can just see you sitting at the beach with that lovely bag..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Your bags are so lovely Bonnie.
Still looking forward to seeing your latest creation Bitsey, I wish my sewing was better I have no patience for it.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm not one for sewing either. Sometimes I think about it when Bonnie and Susan talk about the totes, the quilts, but then I think, do I really wanna do that??? NO. I'd rather pay for some else to make them! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

the pictures show it really blue, but there is a lot of teal. I used my phone to take the pics. So they are not the greatest.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

such a nice bag...really nice work!


i wish i enjoyed sewing more....you and bits both have a wonderful gift


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

but so does tracy with her cakes...my mom decorated cakes for years!!!

i never had an interest in it, but admire the artists who do


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

thank goodness for my dd's help...i think this will be something i pay for over the next week....

but it does look so much better...and the new couch can now come home..it will match i think

this is the first time i have ever painted a room yellow

the dh was shocked...

"you picked a yellow?!" and then..."i really like it...but i gotta go again, so try to get finished before i'm back"


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Gotta go for a bit massive Thunder storm coming.....


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

be safe tracy


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, Chicklets, now that everything has arrived safely, and everyone is safe I am going to sit in my chair for a while before my tv movie starts...if it is no good HGTV here I come. later darlings. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Yay, Barb got the bag! I will post a photo of it below, and maybe the colors will show up truer... It was at a craft show.

I made the little notions bag as a gift, because you're my buddy!  Both bags are one-of-a-kinds... I hope you enjoy knitting out of them!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> but so does tracy with her cakes...my mom decorated cakes for years!!!
> 
> i never had an interest in it, but admire the artists who do


Her cakes and other confections are awesome!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bonnie your picture shows the colors so well.

I just love the bags! Again, Thank You!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

i'm back storm has past I love a good storm took photo's am I strange or What!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > but so does tracy with her cakes...my mom decorated cakes for years!!!
> ...


Thankyou for the compliment!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

tracy, what was the yarn you ended up buying for dishcloths? There was a thread asking what yarns she can use in Aussie..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> tracy, what was the yarn you ended up buying for dishcloths? There was a thread asking what yarns she can use in Aussie..


I have some Heirloom cotton from the lys I made my Mosaic dishcloth(SBG pattern) from it but as it was 8ply it was a bit thin but works ok I talked to the lady at lys and this time I am going to knit with an 8ply and 4ply together it is closer to the thickness of your peaches and cream. I have also been blessed with 2 balls of peaches and cream from Bitsey ( they are like treasure to me ) 
Spotight a store here has some organic cotton that will probably work as well but it is 8ply.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-96914-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

